# Danube River Cruise Meets Thread



## sayhello

OK, here it is!  The Meets Thread for the new ABD Danube River cruises!  Post here to talk & share about this trip and hopefully connect with other DISers on the same departure.

Roll Call:

Current:

Jul 7 - 14, 2016 (DVC cruise)
- calypso726 & W@LL-E (DH)
- JimB & DW
- engle, DH, & another couple
- jeneric997, DH, DD (16) & DD (12 almost 13)
- tatafernow (Mary), Sheila, their 2 girls Haley (21) & Taylor (19), her brother & his wife & her sister & sister's sig other
- DVC doc & partner (33), DVC doc's parents & sister (25)

Jul 14 - 21, 2016 - tsgirl, husband & 3 older daughters (18, 22, & 24)

Jul 21 - 28, 2016
- Sayhello
- Hlee, husband, daughter (8) & Hlee's mother-in-law
- Eeyore18, mom (Irene) & daughter (11)
- pandw & husband
- slg, DH, 3 sons (20,15,17) & oldest son's girlfriend
- bruinspin & husband, SIL & her husband, & a dear friend & her husband
- Jmagid & daughter (10)
- Carolann4 & ? & friends
- PrincessRunningSlow & ?

Aug 4 - 11, 2016
- 263a2879, hubby, 2 daughters (4 & 8) & in laws
- cbarganz, husband, son (18) & daughter (14)

Dec 22 - 29, 2016
- sabremc & daughter (11)

- acndis, DH & DS (9)
- Kez250, DH, DD (13) & DS (15)
- rubybell_99, husband, daughter (13), daughter (11) & rubybell_99's sister
- atheneze & husband
- wendy151950 & DD (21)
- AddictedtoTravel & daughter (15)


----------



## sabrecmc

I booked the Dec. 2016 cruise for myself and my daughter.  Hope we will be able to do it. It will be our first ABD.  It looks like such a great itinerary, and I really thought you got a lot for the price.


----------



## sayhello

sabrecmc said:


> I booked the Dec. 2016 cruise for myself and my daughter.  Hope we will be able to do it. It will be our first ABD.  It looks like such a great itinerary, and I really thought you got a lot for the price.


Congrats on your first ABD!  I really like the looks of this itinerary!  

Sayhello


----------



## acndis

Hi all! 

We are also in for the December 2016 trip.  It is me, DH, and DS who will be 9 by then!  Due to the wisdom of this board, we ended up booking 2 cat C rooms for less than the triple!  Thanks to all who weighed in on that.  The triple is getting a bit of a raw deal but it was easier to swallow knowing that we have 2 rooms, 2 balconies, and 2 bathrooms.   Can't wait for this one!


----------



## carpenta

Good choice. Now the down side......you have to wait until Dec. 2016. To me that's the worse part.


----------



## aggiedog

We are booked for the July 21 sailing, myself, dh, kids ages (at that point) of 16, 16, 13, 10, and my parents.  Also in a cat C.  Now I just need my business to be on track so we can actually pay when the time comes.  I don't always know year to year what our expendable income will be, though so far so good. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Hlee

We are booked for the July 21st sailing! It will be me, my husband, daughter age 8 and my mother-in-law! Yay! We are booked in category C. 
Can't wait! Gonna fly in a day early to Budapest. Looks like it's cheaper to book the marriot on your own rather than thru ABD, so that's the plan!!


----------



## sayhello

acndis said:


> Hi all!
> 
> We are also in for the December 2016 trip.  It is me, DH, and DS who will be 9 by then!  Due to the wisdom of this board, we ended up booking 2 cat C rooms for less than the triple!  Thanks to all who weighed in on that.  The triple is getting a bit of a raw deal but it was easier to swallow knowing that we have 2 rooms, 2 balconies, and 2 bathrooms.   Can't wait for this one!


I've added you to the Roll Call!  



aggiedog said:


> We are booked for the July 21 sailing, myself, dh, kids ages (at that point) of 16, 16, 13, 10, and my parents.  Also in a cat C.  Now I just need my business to be on track so we can actually pay when the time comes.  I don't always know year to year what our expendable income will be, though so far so good. Fingers crossed!


I've added you to the Roll Call.  I'll be on that sailing with you!  I figure I never know from year to year what's going to happen, so all I can do is make plans, and hope I can follow through with them!  

Sayhello


----------



## sayhello

Hlee said:


> We are booked for the July 21st sailing! It will be me, my husband, daughter age 8 and my mother-in-law! Yay! We are booked in category C.
> Can't wait! Gonna fly in a day early to Budapest. Looks like it's cheaper to book the marriot on your own rather than thru ABD, so that's the plan!!


I've added you to the Roll Call.  You'll be on the same departure as aggiedog & I!  Which hotel are they using for the pre-night in Budapest?  I didn't see it listed anywhere.  Do you recall how much ABD is charging for the pre-night?

Sayhello


----------



## carpenta

Ask for a higher floor room in the Marriot for it has a wonderful view of the Chain Bridge as well as the Danube.


Hlee said:


> We are booked for the July 21st sailing! It will be me, my husband, daughter age 8 and my mother-in-law! Yay! We are booked in category C.
> Can't wait! Gonna fly in a day early to Budapest. Looks like it's cheaper to book the marriot on your own rather than thru ABD, so that's the plan!!


----------



## tufbuf

Aaaah, Budapest.... goulash galore! We stayed in the Kempinski when we were there. Nice hotel. The Marriott though is right along the Danube so it's a great location. Their Parliament is the most awesome sight on the Danube! Try to visit the Buda side, really pretty and you get a great view of Pest, especially the Parliament. The landscape is almost similar to Prague, two areas divided by a river with one flat side and the other hilly.


----------



## Cousin Orville

We stayed in the Sofitel which is somewhat close to the Marriott.  The big unknown on the schedule is where do they take you on their panoramic tour of Budapest?  On the movie, they're on Castle Hill which certainly is "panoramic".  That's a must do.  They also visit the Great Market Hall - good to see.  I'd recommend Heroes Square if you arrive early and can confirm its not on the ABD tour.  Near Heroes Square are the Szechenyi Baths.  We just visited and looked through the windows, but if you're without kids, it's probably worth a longer visit.  Budapest is not quite a life changing city to visit (unlike Prague which is) but it's absolutely a worth a visit and I think everyone will enjoy their time there.


----------



## Woodview

To those who are doing their  own  hotel bookings    remember  to  Price for   Half Board   per person   ( 1/2 Pension )

 This is Bed & Breakfast  & Evening  Dinner  +  maybe afternoon  tea . ( This works out cheaper than looking for somewhere to eat dinner )


----------



## Hlee

sayhello said:


> I've added you to the Roll Call.  You'll be on the same departure as aggiedog & I!  Which hotel are they using for the pre-night in Budapest?  I didn't see it listed anywhere.  Do you recall how much ABD is charging for the pre-night?
> 
> Sayhello


It's at the Budapest Marriott for $298.


----------



## sayhello

Hlee said:


> It's at the Budapest Marriott for $298.


Thanks!

Sayhello


----------



## carpenta

Hungary's exchange rate is very favorable. They use their own currency.


----------



## acndis

We just booked the Prague post days, too, and my dad and his friend are joining us on the December trip. 

Our fabulous travel agent, Sandy Bevolo from Small World actually got us a free pre-day at the Marriott that's being offered to Insiders. I don't know if the offer is limited or what the deal is but needless to say, we grabbed it the moment she mentioned it.  Kevin also probably has the details.

Also, just some advice, booking the two C categories for the cruise ended up costing us more money for the Prague add-on since you have to add it to your existing reservation.  I know that's complicated but that means we had to pay the single supplement for Prague.  Prague was $700 more expensive than if we had booked as a triple.  However, we saved $500 by booking two category C rooms.  So, in the end, we are paying $200 more total for the two rooms when we added Prague. We ended up deciding that $200 was worth the extra space on the ship and we will have two hotel rooms in both Budapest and Prague.  It's a bit extravagant for three but oh well! 

Sandy is a saint for helping us figure this out!  If you have questions, let me know.  We are breaking the bank on this but are so excited!  It sounds like the trip of a lifetime.


----------



## Hlee

acndis said:


> We just booked the Prague post days, too, and my dad and his friend are joining us on the December trip.
> 
> Our fabulous travel agent, Sandy Bevolo from Small World actually got us a free pre-day at the Marriott that's being offered to Insiders. I don't know if the offer is limited or what the deal is but needless to say, we grabbed it the moment she mentioned it.  Kevin also probably has the details.
> 
> Also, just some advice, booking the two C categories for the cruise ended up costing us more money for the Prague add-on since you have to add it to your existing reservation.  I know that's complicated but that means we had to pay the single supplement for Prague.  Prague was $700 more expensive than if we had booked as a triple.  However, we saved $500 by booking two category C rooms.  So, in the end, we are paying $200 more total for the two rooms when we added Prague. We ended up deciding that $200 was worth the extra space on the ship and we will have two hotel rooms in both Budapest and Prague.  It's a bit extravagant for three but oh well!
> 
> Sandy is a saint for helping us figure this out!  If you have questions, let me know.  We are breaking the bank on this but are so excited!  It sounds like the trip of a lifetime.





Sandy is our agent too! Small world​


----------



## sayhello

acndis said:


> We just booked the Prague post days, too, and my dad and his friend are joining us on the December trip.
> 
> Our fabulous travel agent, Sandy Bevolo from Small World actually got us a free pre-day at the Marriott that's being offered to Insiders. I don't know if the offer is limited or what the deal is but needless to say, we grabbed it the moment she mentioned it.  Kevin also probably has the details.
> 
> Also, just some advice, booking the two C categories for the cruise ended up costing us more money for the Prague add-on since you have to add it to your existing reservation.  I know that's complicated but that means we had to pay the single supplement for Prague.  Prague was $700 more expensive than if we had booked as a triple.  However, we saved $500 by booking two category C rooms.  So, in the end, we are paying $200 more total for the two rooms when we added Prague. We ended up deciding that $200 was worth the extra space on the ship and we will have two hotel rooms in both Budapest and Prague.  It's a bit extravagant for three but oh well!
> 
> Sandy is a saint for helping us figure this out!  If you have questions, let me know.  We are breaking the bank on this but are so excited!  It sounds like the trip of a lifetime.


Congrats!  I think the Prague add-on looks like a great way to end the trip!

And yes, I got the free pre-night in Budapest, also.  It's only for Adventure Insiders, if you book the trip by June 13, 2015.  I knew about it, but Kevin had that info, also.  I'm just toying with the idea of adding a second pre-night.  But with the new ABD policy about providing transfers even if you book the pre-day on your own, I may see if I can book the second day cheaper myself.  Bookings aren't open that far out, so I'll just have to keep an eye on it.  I probably won't do the extra day, but it's good to have all the info.  

I'm really glad that ABD is back to giving perks to Insiders.  Although I think something like this should apply to all previous travelers.

The extra room on the ship sounds like a good way to go.  For $200, I think you'll be glad you did it.

Sayhello


----------



## Kez250

We're going on the Christmas one as well - me, DH, DD will be 13 then and DS who will be 15. There are also a number of people who were on our South East Asia Xmas and NY who have also booked this already


----------



## acndis

Kez250 said:


> We're going on the Christmas one as well - me, DH, DD will be 13 then and DS who will be 15. There are also a number of people who were on our South East Asia Xmas and NY who have also booked this already



Very cool!  We are doing SE Asia this Christmas. I'd love to hear any itinerary changes and tips (probably should move them to the SE Asia board, though).

My son is nine and he will be glad to hear there are some younger types already booked!


----------



## sabrecmc

I should say that my DD will be just a couple of weeks shy of 11 on this trip, so it sounds like there will be a good range of kids coming along. That is the whole idea as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## tsgirl

We just booked on the July 14. Is there a reason everyone chose the following week? I can switch if we should. It is my husband and I, plus our 3 older daughters (18, 22, and 24). My in laws were thinking of coming. They are in their late 80's….thoughts? Thanks!


----------



## aggiedog

'Cuz we're cool.   Just kidding.  I'm actually trying to predict when my kids' summer activities will be and that seemed the best compromise between likely multiple camps and marching band dates.  We are definitely not set in stone and it may change if needed.


----------



## sayhello

tsgirl said:


> We just booked on the July 14. Is there a reason everyone chose the following week? I can switch if we should. It is my husband and I, plus our 3 older daughters (18, 22, and 24). My in laws were thinking of coming. They are in their late 80's….thoughts? Thanks!


I picked the 3rd sailing because I do a Summer Musical each year with the local Arts Council, and it always goes up the second weekend in July.    And I liked the Westbound itinerary with Prague afterwards.  But you all should want to cruise with me!  

I'm thinking your inlaws will love it.  There's a lot of choices of activities, and the Adventure Guides will spoil them.  Up until recently, river cruising was an "older folks" thing, anyways!

Sayhello


----------



## tsgirl

It starts with Hungary though, right? Does that mean the final party becomes the welcome dinner?


----------



## rubybell_99

sayhello said:


> OK, here it is!  The Meets Thread for the new ABD Danube River cruises!  Post here to talk & share about this trip.
> 
> Let me know if you sign up for one of these cruises, and I'll add you to the Roll Call so you can hopefully connect with other DISers on the same departure.
> 
> Roll Call:
> 
> Current:
> 
> Jul 14 - 21, 2016 - tsgirl, husband & 3 older daughters (18, 22, & 24)
> 
> Jul 21 - 28, 2016
> - Sayhello
> - aggiedog, DH, kids (16, 16, 13 & 10), & aggiedog's parents
> - Hlee, husband, daughter (8) & Hlee's mother-in-law
> 
> Dec 22 - 29, 2016
> - sabremc & daughter (11)
> 
> - acndis, DH & DS (9)
> - Kez250, DH, DD (13) & DS (15)


We signed up yesterday for our first ABD for December trip.  Me, husband, daughter(13) then, daughter (11) then, and my sister in connecting cabins.


----------



## carpenta

Just a note to Tsgirl. In Europe there is no ADA (American Disability Act) laws. There are areas where anyone with walking problems may have problems accessing. The ramp on and off the ships are skinny and some times you must climb through a couple river boats tied up together to get to the dock. A number of cobblestone older town areas aswell as hilly terrain in towns like Melk. I know today 80 is the new 60 and many, many function better than the younger folks but I just want you to know what to expect and since you know your in-laws ability make an informed decision. I hope they can travel with you for there is nothing greater than an extended family sharing priceless memories. You will fall in love with the romantic Danube and all it's history.


----------



## sayhello

tsgirl said:


> It starts with Hungary though, right? Does that mean the final party becomes the welcome dinner?


Correct.  There's dinner and a magic show and the Illuminations cruise for the Welcome Dinner instead of the Farewell Dinner.  If you go to the Daily Itinerary on the ABD website, there's a drop-down to switch between the Eastbound and the Westbound cruises.



carpenta said:


> Just a note to Tsgirl. In Europe there is no ADA (American Disability Act) laws. There are areas where anyone with walking problems may have problems accessing. The ramp on and off the ships are skinny and some times you must climb through a couple river boats tied up together to get to the dock. A number of cobblestone older town areas aswell as hilly terrain in towns like Melk. I know today 80 is the new 60 and many, many function better than the younger folks but I just want you to know what to expect and since you know your in-laws ability make an informed decision. I hope they can travel with you for there is nothing greater than an extended family sharing priceless memories. You will fall in love with the romantic Danube and all it's history.


Thanks for the reality check, carpenta.  I've never done a river cruise, so things like that didn't occur to me.  Great information!

Sayhello


----------



## sayhello

rubybell_99 said:


> We signed up yesterday for our first ABD for December trip.  Me, husband, daughter(13) then, daughter (11) then, and my sister in connecting cabins.


Congrats on your first ABD!  I've added you to the Roll Call!

Sayhello


----------



## sabrecmc

rubybell_99 said:


> We signed up yesterday for our first ABD for December trip.  Me, husband, daughter(13) then, daughter (11) then, and my sister in connecting cabins.



Yay!  My daughter will be just a couple of weeks shy of 11 for this trip.  I wonder how they will break apart groups and guides...it will be interesting to see. This itinerary really appealed to me, as did  not having to move hotels so much.  I think that will be a bit easier with a child along.  Kind of like combining ABD and DCL into one.  Are you doing the post-trip Prague?  We are considering it, though I've been to Prague a number of times and would feel comfortable doing it on my own.  I think DD might like to have kids along though.  We might try to go over early and take in some of the castle region around Fussen.  I did that back in college and it was so pretty.  Ugh, so much to think about!  We have B2B cruises coming up in a little over a month thought (Baltic and then Norway), then Disneyland Paris, so I need to get through that trip first, lol.


----------



## acndis

sabrecmc said:


> Yay!  My daughter will be just a couple of weeks shy of 11 for this trip.  I wonder how they will break apart groups and guides...it will be interesting to see. This itinerary really appealed to me, as did  not having to move hotels so much.  I think that will be a bit easier with a child along.  Kind of like combining ABD and DCL into one.  Are you doing the post-trip Prague?  We are considering it, though I've been to Prague a number of times and would feel comfortable doing it on my own.  I think DD might like to have kids along though.  We might try to go over early and take in some of the castle region around Fussen.  I did that back in college and it was so pretty.  Ugh, so much to think about!  We have B2B cruises coming up in a little over a month thought (Baltic and then Norway), then Disneyland Paris, so I need to get through that trip first, lol.



We are doing Prague!  Super-excited.  You will love ABD and your daughter is the perfect age.  We started my son when he was 4.  Most of the kids on our trips have been in the 10-15 range so he has always been the youngest.  However, he has still found great friendships and LOVED the Junior activities. 

We have never been to Prague so we thought letting Disney plan it would be easiest!


----------



## sabrecmc

acndis said:


> We are doing Prague!  Super-excited.  You will love ABD and your daughter is the perfect age.  We started my son when he was 4.  Most of the kids on our trips have been in the 10-15 range so he has always been the youngest.  However, he has still found great friendships and LOVED the Junior activities.
> 
> We have never been to Prague so we thought letting Disney plan it would be easiest!



Awesome!  That's great to hear.  Honestly, we have wanted to do ABD for some time, but the whole hotel changing thing and the pace of it just hasn't been right for us.  We did Europe when she was 4, doing our own touring and then a 10 night Med cruise, and that was great. We went at our own pace, took lots of breaks (she was still napping in the afternoon then) and did the activities we wanted. So, I think this trip will really work out well for us and how we like to travel.  We do plan to do ABD for China in a few years, but she will be older then.  It is just me and her, so I'm hoping she meets lots of other kids to entertain her!  I know she'll miss the club/lab like on the cruise ship, but it sounds like they have lots of events for the "junior adventurers" planned.  Anyway, great to hear there will be a good range of ages onboard!


----------



## tsgirl

Out of curiosity, I called ABD and our July 14 trip has over 100 people with money down, 20 cabins on hold, and over 20 teenagers between the ages of 13 and 17. That is pretty incredible in only 3 days! The ship only holds about 150 passengers!


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

Wow, that is impressive! Two of those teens are mine


----------



## tsgirl

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> Wow, that is impressive! Two of those teens are mine



You aren't on the "meets" list. How old are your teens?


----------



## Cousin Orville

tsgirl said:


> Out of curiosity, I called ABD and our July 14 trip has over 100 people with money down, 20 cabins on hold, and over 20 teenagers between the ages of 13 and 17. That is pretty incredible in only 3 days! The ship only holds about 150 passengers!


That's amazing!  Thanks for sharing that.  That's a pretty impressive start.


----------



## sayhello

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> Wow, that is impressive! Two of those teens are mine





tsgirl said:


> You aren't on the "meets" list. How old are your teens?


Yes, let me know so I can add you to the Meets Roll Call!  

Sayhello


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

tsgirl said:


> You aren't on the "meets" list. How old are your teens?


We aren't on because we are hoping to switch to the DVC cruise and depending on what we find out about ABD china we may switch to that for 2016 and do the river cruise 2017 assuming they are a success. Too many decisions (but all fun )


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

Oops meant to add that kids are 15 & 18.


----------



## rubybell_99

Yay!  My daughter will be just a couple of weeks shy of 11 for this trip.  I wonder how they will break apart groups and guides...it will be interesting 

Great!  My daughter will like that.  We really want to do the post in Prague, but will probably do it on our own.  Since there are five of us, I could probably hire a private tour guide for three days for the price of the post tour add on. I will investigate and decide later.

I would love to know how many are on the December trip so far!


----------



## *WDW*Groupie*

I'm trying to stay strong and NOT book the December, 2016 trip.  The Christmas markets would be magical and I imagine that Vienna would look like a different city blanketed in crisp white snow.  Everything would be so pretty and magical, even if I've already seen it.
I worry that I would miss my family (brother & sister and families) over the holidays.  We only see each other on holidays now that we all live in different cities/countries.  My sister would not be happy at all.  Decisions, decisions.


----------



## rubybell_99

*WDW*Groupie* said:


> I'm trying to stay strong and NOT book the December, 2016 trip.  The Christmas markets would be magical and I imagine that Vienna would look like a different city blanketed in crisp white snow.  Everything would be so pretty and magical, even if I've already seen it.
> I worry that I would miss my family (brother & sister and families) over the holidays.  We only see each other on holidays now that we all live in different cities/countries.  My sister would not be happy at all.  Decisions, decisions.


 

I understand what you mean.  This will be our first christmas away from home.


----------



## tsgirl

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> Oops meant to add that kids are 15 & 18.



I wanted to book the China trip too. We took the Prague/Vienna trip last summer, so hopefully there won't be too much overlap. Did I see that you took it too?


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

tsgirl said:


> I wanted to book the China trip too. We took the Prague/Vienna trip last summer, so hopefully there won't be too much overlap. Did I see that you took it too?



We actually didn't take it but our friends and frequent travel buddies did (Calfan and family)--I know they really enjoyed it.


----------



## atheneze

Hi. I have tried to get as much info as I could. I am interested at the December cruise. As I was reading it, it will only go to 2 christmas markets. Am I right?


----------



## slg

I booked and am freaking out a little.  We are a family of 5 Canadians and can barely afford this if my son's girlfriend comes...which we have booked.  But what if she drops out?  What if they break up?  Do we have to pay her entire portion?  Is there any single willing to share a room to reduce costs?  She will give us her answer within the two week period, but even if she says yes, and then is willing to lose her $300 later, what happens to cost?  So worried...don't want to cancel this as this is the perfect trip.

Yikes!


----------



## sayhello

slg said:


> I booked and am freaking out a little.  We are a family of 5 Canadians and can barely afford this if my son's girlfriend comes...which we have booked.  But what if she drops out?  What if they break up?  Do we have to pay her entire portion?  Is there any single willing to share a room to reduce costs?  She will give us her answer within the two week period, but even if she says yes, and then is willing to lose her $300 later, what happens to cost?  So worried...don't want to cancel this as this is the perfect trip.
> 
> Yikes!


How did you configure the rooms?  2 of you each in two rooms, your son & his girlfriend in a third room?  If so, and she drops out after 14 days, she will lose her $300 deposit, and your son will likely have to pay the single supplement, which, for most cabins, is 100% of the per-person charge, so yes, basically, you'd end up paying her portion.  However, you could possibly re-configure (if available) to a cabin that holds 3 and another that holds 2.  Again, that would depend on availability.  I really suggest you call ABD or your Travel Agent, and get the scoop on the best way to handle this. Since none of us have done this yet, it's hard to guess what their policies are.  This is all quite new.

Sayhello


----------



## sayhello

atheneze said:


> Hi. I have tried to get as much info as I could. I am interested at the December cruise. As I was reading it, it will only go to 2 christmas markets. Am I right?


Where did you find the December cruise itinerary?  I've been hunting for that, and couldn't find it.

Sayhello


----------



## atheneze

sayhello said:


> Where did you find the December cruise itinerary?  I've been hunting for that, and couldn't find it.
> 
> Sayhello


I read one of the articles and also I called a Vacationista and asked. I think it was Budapest and Vienna.


----------



## sayhello

atheneze said:


> I read one of the articles and also I called a Vacationista and asked. I think it was Budapest and Vienna.


Ah, OK.  Because I can't find anything on their website.    Thanks!

Sayhello


----------



## atheneze

Well, for now we're booked for the dec 22 sailing n a CAT C. It's me and my husband. We've always wanted to try a christmas river cruise. It's a long ways away but we are excited to spend the holidays in Europe!


----------



## sayhello

atheneze said:


> Well, for now we're booked for the dec 22 sailing n a CAT C. It's me and my husband. We've always wanted to try a christmas river cruise. It's a long ways away but we are excited to spend the holidays in Europe!


Congrats!  I've added you to the Roll Call.

Sayhello


----------



## calypso726

We are officially switched over to the DVC exclusive on July 7! DH was on hold for nearly an hour and a half before getting through. He said it gave him flashbacks to booking DVC member cruises. As of an hour ago there were only 42 out of 160 cabins left. I am SO excited about doing our first river cruise and even more excited that it is with Adventures by Disney. DVC exclusive is icing on the cake! Sayhello it will be me and DH W@LL-E. Thanks!!!


----------



## aggiedog

Congrats!  I've been stalking the ABD site out of morbid curiosity and the price for the Cat C cabins went up 3 days after opening, and BBs are now all wait listed.  The other prices may have gone up as well, but I don't have the brain power to track that many numbers.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

calypso726 said:


> We are officially switched over to the DVC exclusive on July 7! DH was on hold for nearly an hour and a half before getting through. He said it gave him flashbacks to booking DVC member cruises. As of an hour ago there were only 42 out of 160 cabins left. I am SO excited about doing our first river cruise and even more excited that it is with Adventures by Disney. DVC exclusive is icing on the cake! Sayhello it will be me and DH W@LL-E. Thanks!!!



We (me, DH, DS18 and DD15) are all switched to the July 7 DVC cruise, too--yay! Your poor DH, but so glad he was able to eventually get through. I can't believe it is filling up that quickly. I haven't heard much buzz about the DVC cruise, but it sounds like a lot of people were aware of it. This is going to make the China decision really tough. We ended up with the 2 rooms we wanted (connecting BBs) and there is definitely something special about the possibility of being on an inaugural. Something I've always wanted to do and the opportunity doesn't come up very often. Wonder if they will do anything special and/or who will be on board...


----------



## calypso726

Sorry I meant to say 42/160 spots not cabins


----------



## sayhello

calypso726 said:


> We are officially switched over to the DVC exclusive on July 7! DH was on hold for nearly an hour and a half before getting through. He said it gave him flashbacks to booking DVC member cruises. As of an hour ago there were only 42 out of 160 cabins left. I am SO excited about doing our first river cruise and even more excited that it is with Adventures by Disney. DVC exclusive is icing on the cake! Sayhello it will be me and DH W@LL-E. Thanks!!!





CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> We (me, DH, DS18 and DD15) are all switched to the July 7 DVC cruise, too--yay! Your poor DH, but so glad he was able to eventually get through. I can't believe it is filling up that quickly. I haven't heard much buzz about the DVC cruise, but it sounds like a lot of people were aware of it. This is going to make the China decision really tough. We ended up with the 2 rooms we wanted (connecting BBs) and there is definitely something special about the possibility of being on an inaugural. Something I've always wanted to do and the opportunity doesn't come up very often. Wonder if they will do anything special and/or who will be on board...


I've added you both to the Roll Call.  I'm actually not surprised that it's selling so well.  DVC exclusive anything seems to sell out almost at once!   

I know of at least one ABD exec who will be on the DVC cruise.

Sayhello


----------



## quandrea

We are booked but haven't put the deposit down on two cabins for my family of five. The price is sky high and we won't be in connecting cabins, just next door to one another. Do you think my kids, 6, 6 and 12 will be okay in a room on their own at night?  Not sure about that but all the connecting rooms were gone.  Is ABD really worth the price tag?  We are first timers.  I have always wanted to do a river cruise, but they are generally not suitable for children.  We've done the mass market European cruises and seen most of the world.  A river cruise is one of the only things we'd really like to do.


----------



## aggiedog

quandrea said:


> Do you think my kids, 6, 6 and 12 will be okay in a room on their own at night?



I think it depends on the kids.  If they are not likely to go nuts when you're not in the room and not prone to having issues with sleep because you're not in the room, and your 12yo is fairly responsible and good with the little ones, it should be no problem.  If it doesn't work out, you and your dh can split up.  We've done that in the past with our 4 kids, often rotating who slept where on any given night.  FWIW, our 12 and 9 yo will be in a room together.  We have 3 non-adjoining rooms for the 6 of us.


----------



## quandrea

My twelve year old is very responsible.  I think they would be fine.  It's just the notion of them alone in a hotel room that leaves me a bit leery.  It's silly really because my daughter travels with her swim team and they are alone in a hotel room and she heads off to camp.  Thanks for getting back to me.


----------



## Cousin Orville

quandrea said:


> We are booked but haven't put the deposit down on two cabins for my family of five. The price is sky high and we won't be in connecting cabins, just next door to one another. Do you think my kids, 6, 6 and 12 will be okay in a room on their own at night?  Not sure about that but all the connecting rooms were gone.  Is ABD really worth the price tag?  We are first timers.  I have always wanted to do a river cruise, but they are generally not suitable for children.  We've done the mass market European cruises and seen most of the world.  A river cruise is one of the only things we'd really like to do.



I'd also consider the 6 year olds and your experience with them on your travels so far.  Do you find you still like to take breaks in the middle of the day or are they pretty good traveling morning and afternoon on most days?  I've taken my now 10 yo on a few ABD's and he loves them.  However, my 5 yo I would say is not quite ready for ABD.  He does fine on DCL European cruises, but there's more opportunity for rest time.  You can tour around in the morning and rest/swim in the afternoon - that sort of thing.  ABD in general is a bit more intense than that.

But yes, ABD is very much worth the price tag.


----------



## calypso726

quandrea said:


> We are booked but haven't put the deposit down on two cabins for my family of five. The price is sky high and we won't be in connecting cabins, just next door to one another. Do you think my kids, 6, 6 and 12 will be okay in a room on their own at night?  Not sure about that but all the connecting rooms were gone.  Is ABD really worth the price tag?  We are first timers.  I have always wanted to do a river cruise, but they are generally not suitable for children.  We've done the mass market European cruises and seen most of the world.  A river cruise is one of the only things we'd really like to do.



Yes, ABD is definitely worth the price tag. We didn't "get that" until we did our first one. Now, we don't hesitate. If it's ABD then I know I will get not just the quality but other experiences that I would never be able to re-create on my own. We are booked, this is our first river cruise and we do not have children. There is no adult only option and we are still fine with that despite the fact that most river cruises are geared for adults. It's ABD so I know it will be worth it!


----------



## sayhello

So, out of curiosity, I called ABD, and there are only 8 cabins out of 79 still available for the July 21st sailing!  I'd say that's doing well!  

Sayhello


----------



## tufbuf

quandrea said:


> We are booked but haven't put the deposit down on two cabins for my family of five. The price is sky high and we won't be in connecting cabins, just next door to one another. Do you think my kids, 6, 6 and 12 will be okay in a room on their own at night?  Not sure about that but all the connecting rooms were gone.  Is ABD really worth the price tag?  We are first timers.  I have always wanted to do a river cruise, but they are generally not suitable for children.  We've done the mass market European cruises and seen most of the world.  A river cruise is one of the only things we'd really like to do.



You would know if your kids will be all right at night. If you are concerned about safety, then ABD will take care of that for you. They are carrying the big Disney name and will not take safety lightly. We did a river cruise last year with a different company and we thought it is something Disney can definitely do. Just a matter of getting a river boat to do it. The way it works (don't know how Disney will do it though), you drop off your room key at the desk before embarkation (which is a daily thing) and you are given a pass which you need to give back to get your key. No pass, no key. At night, the boat is sailing so no worries there. Just my .02.


----------



## Cousin Orville

sayhello said:


> So, out of curiosity, I called ABD, and there are only 8 cabins out of 79 still available for the July 21st sailing!  I'd say that's doing well!
> 
> Sayhello



Impressive!  There's a group of people at ABD/DCL that are high fiving themselves - and rightfully so.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

Cousin Orville said:


> Impressive!  There's a group of people at ABD/DCL that are high fiving themselves - and rightfully so.





sayhello said:


> So, out of curiosity, I called ABD, and there are only 8 cabins out of 79 still available for the July 21st sailing!  I'd say that's doing well!
> 
> Sayhello


Wow, that is impressive! Thanks for passing on the info. I wonder how many are left on the DVC...


----------



## sayhello

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> Wow, that is impressive! Thanks for passing on the info. I wonder how many are left on the DVC...


21 out of 79.  But that's after only 1 1/2 days on sale.  

Sayhello


----------



## sayhello

Cousin Orville said:


> Impressive!  There's a group of people at ABD/DCL that are high fiving themselves - and rightfully so.


Seriously!  

Sayhello


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

sayhello said:


> 21 out of 79.  But that's after only 1 1/2 days on sale.
> 
> Sayhello


Wow, you are a font of info--thanks! That is impressive after only a couple days. Wonder what they need overall bookings to be to consider it enough of a success to continue or expand?


----------



## sayhello

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> Wow, you are a font of info--thanks! That is impressive after only a couple days. Wonder what they need overall bookings to be to consider it enough of a success to continue or expand?


   One of the other cruises (she didn't say which) was actually sold out until people moved their reservations to the DVC cruise yesterday.  But it sounded like it's still close.  So I think it's pretty certain they're doing well.  

Sayhello


----------



## calypso726

sayhello said:


> One of the other cruises (she didn't say which) was actually sold out until people moved their reservations to the DVC cruise yesterday.  But it sounded like it's still close.  So I think it's pretty certain they're doing well.
> 
> Sayhello



I think that was the July 14th cruise that we booked on opening day. I believe Californiagirl did too. I know when I last spoke with ABD it was close to sold out and a number of people were planning on moving their booking to the DVC one when it opened up which is exactly what we did


----------



## JimB.

My Happy Hottie DW and I are sailing on the DVC Members cruise on July whatever-the-date-is (7th?) (DW Made the reservations (after 85 minutes+ on the phone w/DVC/ABD) and just told me to show up)  . Contemplating a couple of days "pre trip" stop in Paris to get the DLP "Check in the box"............


----------



## sayhello

JimB. said:


> My Happy Hottie DW and I are sailing on the DVC Members cruise on July whatever-the-date-is (7th?) (DW Made the reservations (after 85 minutes+ on the phone w/DVC/ABD) and just told me to show up)  . Contemplating a couple of days "pre trip" stop in Paris to get the DLP "Check in the box"............


I've added you to the Roll Call. 

DLP is definitely worth doing at least once to check it off your list.    You can pretty much see it all in 2 days, depending on how busy it is.  

Sayhello


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

calypso726 said:


> I believe Californiagirl did too. I know when I last spoke with ABD it was close to sold out and a number of people were planning on moving their booking to the DVC one when it opened up which is exactly what we did



Yep, that's what we did!


----------



## wendy151950

Hi - I booked on the December cruise for myself and my DD who is currently 19 but will be 21 when we actually cruise (hard to believe). We're in category C. I've always wanted to do a river cruise so am very excited though it is so far away it seems somewhat unreal!


----------



## sayhello

wendy151950 said:


> Hi - I booked on the December cruise for myself and my DD who is currently 19 but will be 21 when we actually cruise (hard to believe). We're in category C. I've always wanted to do a river cruise so am very excited though it is so far away it seems somewhat unreal!


Congrats!  I've added you to the Roll Call on the first post of this thread.  I've never booked a vacation this far out, either.  The hardest part is the waiting.  I want to go now!  

Sayhello


----------



## engle

Dh and I as well as another couple (separate rooms) will be on the DVC exclusive. We went on ABD China last May and are super excited to show our best friends how great ABD is! ABD takes such good care of you and it really is the best way to travel abroad.


----------



## sayhello

engle said:


> Dh and I as well as another couple (separate rooms) will be on the DVC exclusive. We went on ABD China last May and are super excited to show our best friends how great ABD is! ABD takes such good care of you and it really is the best way to travel abroad.


I've added you to the Roll Call!  I'm sure your friends will get hooked, too.  ABD really *does* take amazing care of you.  

Sayhello


----------



## jeneric997

I booked us yesterday on the DVC cruise.  It will be me, DH, DD(16) and DD(12- turning 13 a week after the cruise).  I am so excited to be able to go on a river cruise with the girls- I've always wanted to go on one, but figured they would not enjoy it (picky eaters!!!!).

We booked the last 2 out of 3 Cat. C cabins for that cruise.


----------



## sayhello

jeneric997 said:


> I booked us yesterday on the DVC cruise.  It will be me, DH, DD(16) and DD(12- turning 13 a week after the cruise).  I am so excited to be able to go on a river cruise with the girls- I've always wanted to go on one, but figured they would not enjoy it (picky eaters!!!!).
> 
> We booked the last 2 out of 3 Cat. C cabins for that cruise.


I've added you to the Roll Call.  I've been interested in doing a river cruise, too, and can't wait to do it with ABD!

Sayhello


----------



## tatafernow

Booked on the 7/7 cruise My family of 4,Mary,Sheila,our 2 girls Haley 21 and Taylor 19, My brother and his wife and maybe my sister and her sig other. Cant wait!!


----------



## sayhello

tatafernow said:


> Booked on the 7/7 cruise My family of 4,Mary,Sheila,our 2 girls Haley 21 and Taylor 19, My brother and his wife and maybe my sister and her sig other. Cant wait!!


That's quite a group!  I've added you to the Roll Call.

Sayhello


----------



## disneytraveler

i wish i could go on this but after looking at the price.


----------



## DVC Doc

Hello!  My partner (WDW CM) and myself, both age 33, just booked the July 7 DVC cruise!  This is our first ABD.  We wil be traveling with my parents who are veterans of 4 ABD trips, having just returned the inaugural Amazon river cruise (which they said was absolutely amazing!), and my sister, 25.  Very excited for this trip!!!


----------



## acndis

The itinerary for the holiday trip is online!  It looks incredible. I am even more excited now. It's the last selection in the pull down menu on the River Cruise ABD page.


----------



## sayhello

DVC Doc said:


> Hello!  My partner (WDW CM) and myself, both age 33, just booked the July 7 DVC cruise!  This is our first ABD.  We wil be traveling with my parents who are veterans of 4 ABD trips, having just returned the inaugural Amazon river cruise (which they said was absolutely amazing!), and my sister, 25.  Very excited for this trip!!!


Congrats!  I've added you to the Roll Call on the first post of this thread.  There are several folks from the DIS on that cruise (no surprise!).   I'm looking forward to hearing you guys' reports in the week between the DVC cruise and mine!

Sayhello


----------



## Woodview

Is this river cruise  exclusive to AMD    or are there other  tour Co   groups on the same voyage   ?.

 A chance to learn a new language  ? 

Capacity is 158 .per trip


----------



## sayhello

Woodview said:


> Is this river cruise  exclusive to AMD    or are there other  tour Co   groups on the same voyage   ?.
> 
> A chance to learn a new language  ?
> 
> Capacity is 158 .per trip


It is exclusive to ABD; all passengers will be on the ABD trip.

There will be 8 Adventure Guides on each trip, so that's still 2 for every 40 people.

Sayhello


----------



## Woodview

To  Sayhello,

  I have seen this Danube River Cruise  advertised  , for the same dates  & same vessel  AMA Viola , by other  tour co. 

So not all passengers will be by ABD  tours.                wait and see.


----------



## sayhello

Woodview said:


> To  Sayhello,
> 
> I have seen this Danube River Cruise  advertised  , for the same dates  & same vessel  AMA Viola , by other  tour co.
> 
> So not all passengers will be by ABD  tours.                wait and see.


I believe you are mistaken.  Where did you see this?  Because I was told by the people who designed this trip that is is all ABD Guests.

And actually, if you look at AmaWaterways' website, the AmaViola has no cruises scheduled via them for any of the ABD dates.

http://www.amawaterways.com/ships/amaviola

Sayhello


----------



## calypso726

Woodview said:


> To  Sayhello,
> 
> I have seen this Danube River Cruise  advertised  , for the same dates  & same vessel  AMA Viola , by other  tour co.
> 
> So not all passengers will be by ABD  tours. wait and see.



When I initially booked I asked ABD if the sailings were exclusive to ABD and was told they were. Tonight, I called to pay off our San Francisco trip and asked again since I saw your post. The Vacationista said that all of the dates offered by ABD are dates that ABD has chartered the boat and all 160 passengers will be ABD guests. On the AMA Waterways website I did not see the Ama Viola listed as an option to sail on any of the ABD dates.


----------



## donpanec

Does anyone have experience doing River Cruises with ABD with children as young as 7?  We are trying to decide between an ABD River Cruise and one of the Europe Land adventures.  We did Italy/Switzerland with ABD last year and it was great.  The River Cruise looks appealing, but concerned that the small ship might be a bit confining for young children.


----------



## donpanec

Would you recommend the ABD River Cruise for children as young as 7 or would you recommend one of the ABD land adventures in Europe be better for children that young?


----------



## calypso726

donpanec said:


> Does anyone have experience doing River Cruises with ABD with children as young as 7?  We are trying to decide between an ABD River Cruise and one of the Europe Land adventures.  We did Italy/Switzerland with ABD last year and it was great.  The River Cruise looks appealing, but concerned that the small ship might be a bit confining for young children.



No one has experience doing ABD river cruises yet. Their first river cruise will not sail until 2016.


----------



## sayhello

donpanec said:


> Does anyone have experience doing River Cruises with ABD with children as young as 7?  We are trying to decide between an ABD River Cruise and one of the Europe Land adventures.  We did Italy/Switzerland with ABD last year and it was great.  The River Cruise looks appealing, but concerned that the small ship might be a bit confining for young children.





donpanec said:


> Would you recommend the ABD River Cruise for children as young as 7 or would you recommend one of the ABD land adventures in Europe be better for children that young?


As calypso726 said, no-one has done any of these ABD river cruises yet.  They are a brand new product and brand new itineraries that won't start running until July of 2016.  And from my understanding, they're pretty unique in that most river cruises are not aimed at families, so it's really going to be hard to judge.  The minimum age is 4, but the recommended age is at least 8.  But you know your child best.  Look over the itineraries for each day, and see if your child would be able to keep up with those activities for the length of time necessary.  

I've never done a river cruise with any company.  Hopefully someone who has can offer some insight in what might be different for a young child vs. a land-based trip.

Sayhello


----------



## Eeyore18

We will be sailing on the July 21 cruise. This is our first ABD trip. Just the girls! It's my mom, Irene
Myself, and my daughter who will be 11. 
My mom and daughter have never been to Europe.


----------



## sayhello

Eeyore18 said:


> We will be sailing on the July 21 cruise. This is our first ABD trip. Just the girls! It's my mom, Irene
> Myself, and my daughter who will be 11.
> My mom and daughter have never been to Europe.


Hi, Eeyore18!  I've added you to the Roll Call on the first post of this Thread.  

You'll be on the same departure as myself, and fellow DISers Hlee and aggiedog.  I'm really looking forward to this trip.  But it's SO far away!  

Sayhello


----------



## aggiedog

_I have seen this Danube River Cruise advertised , for the same dates & same vessel AMA Viola , by other tour co. 

So not all passengers will be by ABD tours. wait and see._

I can't figure out how to quote.  I called ABD just to confirm.  The ABD sailings will be ABD exclusive.  No surprised non-ABD old people shocked at the number of kids on the cruise.  What the ship does the other 48 weeks of the year will be up to AMA.  I'm assuming those will be the standard old people river cruises.


----------



## sayhello

aggiedog said:


> I can't figure out how to quote.


All you have to do is hit the teeny-tiny "Reply" in the lower right-hand corner of the post you want to Quote, and it will quote it in the reply window at the bottom of the page.  Quoting multiple posts at the same time is a bit more complicated.  

Sayhello


----------



## Eeyore18

Thanks for adding us! We are excited too! At least it is something to look forward too!
I guess it's too early to look for flights, but when is a good time to do that? We will probably fly in the day before...like we do for the cruises. Would.t want to miss the boat!


----------



## sayhello

Eeyore18 said:


> Thanks for adding us! We are excited too! At least it is something to look forward too!
> I guess it's too early to look for flights, but when is a good time to do that? We will probably fly in the day before...like we do for the cruises. Would.t want to miss the boat!


Definitely fly in at least the day before.  As you say, you don't want to miss the boat, plus it gives you a little time before the ABD starts to get over your jet lag!

My guess would be February to start looking at flights.  Although I don't usually fly mid-summer, I tend to travel in May or September... 

Sayhello


----------



## chumlerusell

good selection  of place


----------



## AddictedtoTravel

ABD has updated the website with new dates and an itinerary for the December 22nd cruise. It looks amazing! We are booked (me and my daughter,15) along with quite a few of our fellow travelers from this past holiday Southeast Asia trip.


----------



## sayhello

AddictedtoTravel said:


> ABD has updated the website with new dates and an itinerary for the December 22nd cruise. It looks amazing! We are booked (me and my daughter,15) along with quite a few of our fellow travelers from this past holiday Southeast Asia trip.


Yes!  I noticed they put those up shortly after announcing the additional dates.    I've added you to the Roll Call on the first post of this thread.

Sayhello


----------



## 263a2879

Just booked with ABD for the August 4th sailing...we are myself, hubby and 2 daughters (4 and 8) and in laws...very excited as this is our 1st ABD and river cruise.  We are platinum with DCL so this is a whole new ballgame for us!!!


----------



## sayhello

263a2879 said:


> Just booked with ABD for the August 4th sailing...we are myself, hubby and 2 daughters (4 and 8) and in laws...very excited as this is our 1st ABD and river cruise.  We are platinum with DCL so this is a whole new ballgame for us!!!


Congrats on booking your first ABD!  Be warned, it likely won't be your last!  As we've told many folks before, ABDs are *highly* addictive!  It's kind of a new ballgame for me, too, because it will be my 7th ABD, but I've never done a river cruise!  I think it's going to be amazing!

I've added you to the Roll Call on the first post of this thread.

Sayhello


----------



## cbarganz

We just booked ABD Aug. 4 sailing also.  It will be our first ABD trip.  I will be traveling with my husband, son 18, and daughter 14. We are all very excited.


----------



## pandw

Just booked the River cruise for July 21.  It will just be myself and my husband (we're retired).  I think we might have just gotten one of the few remaining cabins.  Excited for our first river cruise.  Wonder if there will be any other childless couples?


----------



## sayhello

pandw said:


> Just booked the River cruise for July 21.  It will just be myself and my husband (we're retired).  I think we might have just gotten one of the few remaining cabins.  Excited for our first river cruise.  Wonder if there will be any other childless couples?


I've added you to the Roll Call on the first post of this thread.  I'll be on that sailing with you, along with DISers aggiedog, Hlee, Eeyore18 and their families.  I don't know how the river cruise will go, but I know there have been a lot of childless couples on my other ABDs.

Sayhello


----------



## sayhello

cbarganz said:


> We just booked ABD Aug. 4 sailing also.  It will be our first ABD trip.  I will be traveling with my husband, son 18, and daughter 14. We are all very excited.


I've added you to the Roll Call on the first post of this thread.  Congrats on your first ABD!  I think this looks like an amazing trip!

Sayhello


----------



## calypso726

FYI for those that booked the DVC exclusive sailing, it is sold out! They have a wait-list is going though. Glad we booked when we did!


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

calypso726 said:


> FYI for those that booked the DVC exclusive sailing, it is sold out! They have a wait-list is going though. Glad we booked when we did!


Me, too! Thanks for the update.


----------



## aggiedog

I was curious how our July 21 sailing was filled.  I've had a few experienced (and older) river cruisers diss the ABD as something that will be overrun with children.

There are 141 currently booked on our sailing. 
105 adults
36 kids total:
20 kids ages 4 to 12 (only 3 are under 8)
16 kids ages 13-17 (three of those are mine)

It looks like a good mix to me.  I also have a 10 yo that will be in good company.  I'll have to look back thru the threads.  I seem to remember there will be 147 max people?  Odd that there are supposedly only 6 spots open on the cruise but every category but the lowest one is still available on the website.


----------



## sayhello

aggiedog said:


> I was curious how our July 21 sailing was filled.  I've had a few experienced (and older) river cruisers diss the ABD as something that will be overrun with children.
> 
> There are 141 currently booked on our sailing.
> 105 adults
> 36 kids total:
> 20 kids ages 4 to 12 (only 3 are under 8)
> 16 kids ages 13-17 (three of those are mine)
> 
> It looks like a good mix to me.  I also have a 10 yo that will be in good company.  I'll have to look back thru the threads.  I seem to remember there will be 147 max people?  Odd that there are supposedly only 6 spots open on the cruise but every category but the lowest one is still available on the website.


It's 164 people on the ship.  Plus 4 cabins for the Adventure Guides.

That sounds like a great mix.  Not "overrun" with kids at all, but enough kids for those who are there to have fun.  Thanks for checking!

Sayhello


----------



## aggiedog

Ok, so probably 1-2 cabins per category still unfilled.  I'd say it has been a success so far!


----------



## sayhello

aggiedog said:


> Ok, so probably 1-2 cabins per category still unfilled.  I'd say it has been a success so far!


I would definitely agree with that!

Sayhello


----------



## Eeyore18

It does sound like a good mix. My almost 11 year old daughter will be thrilled!


----------



## CrazyZeus1

We'll be on the August 4th itenerary!  Jeff, Heather, & Reese (13)


----------



## calypso726

Eeyore18 said:


> Thanks for adding us! We are excited too! At least it is something to look forward too!
> I guess it's too early to look for flights, but when is a good time to do that? We will probably fly in the day before...like we do for the cruises. Would.t want to miss the boat!



We will be booking our flights with airline miles. Our sail date is 7/7/16 but we are planning to do a pre-trip stay and visit Ireland en-route to Budapest the week before. I happened to check for award flights on British Airways a couple of days ago and managed to snag the last 2 first class seats available with miles out of Miami to Dublin. It looks like it will be another week or so before I can book flights from Dublin to Budapest though. So, if anyone is looking at booking with airline miles, now would be a good time to start checking.


----------



## aggiedog

Just checked the website.  It looks like all the July departures are now wait listed.  Someone at ABD is patting him/herself on the back.


----------



## sayhello

aggiedog said:


> Just checked the website.  It looks like all the July departures are now wait listed.  Someone at ABD is patting him/herself on the back.


Not surprising!  

Sayhello


----------



## slg

sayhello said:


> Not surprising!
> 
> Sayhello


We are in July 21 with Prague add-on.  Six of us, me and DH, my 3 sons (20,15,17) and oldest son's girlfriend.  My youngest actually turns 15 on the cruise.  Very excited but scared stiff of the exchange rate.  Being a Canadian, the price depends on the dollar and right now we are tanking. My barely could afford it before and now I am sweating....but will make it anyway!


----------



## sayhello

slg said:


> We are in July 21 with Prague add-on.  Six of us, me and DH, my 3 sons (20,15,17) and oldest son's girlfriend.  My youngest actually turns 15 on the cruise.  Very excited but scared stiff of the exchange rate.  Being a Canadian, the price depends on the dollar and right now we are tanking. My barely could afford it before and now I am sweating....but will make it anyway!


I hope things pick up for you before the paid in full date for our cruise.   I'll be on the same departure as you, and I'm doing the Prague add-on also!  I'm looking forward to meeting you!

Sayhello


----------



## slg

sayhello said:


> I hope things pick up for you before the paid in full date for our cruise.   I'll be on the same departure as you, and I'm doing the Prague add-on also!  I'm looking forward to meeting you!
> 
> Sayhello


Can you add me to the roll call? 

I just came back for a month trip in Europe, including the Norway/Iceland cruise and am feeling post vacation blues.  I need to focus on this adventure to get me through the next year!


----------



## sayhello

slg said:


> Can you add me to the roll call?
> 
> I just came back for a month trip in Europe, including the Norway/Iceland cruise and am feeling post vacation blues.  I need to focus on this adventure to get me through the next year!


Sure, I'll add you!  But I'm not the moderator of this Forum any more, it's really WebMasterMike's place to do that now.

Sayhello


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

WebMasterMike when you get a chance, can you remove me and my family from the DVC July 7th cruise? We've switched to Greece. Thanks!


----------



## calypso726

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> WebMasterMike when you get a chance, can you remove me and my family from the DVC July 7th cruise? We've switched to Greece. Thanks!



Sorry to see you won't be with us on the River Cruise next year. Can't wait to hear all about your Greece adventure though! We booked our flights to to Budapest today! We are doing a pre-trip to Ireland the week before and then flying out of Dublin for the ABD.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

calypso726 said:


> Sorry to see you won't be with us on the River Cruise next year. Can't wait to hear all about your Greece adventure though! We booked our flights to to Budapest today! We are doing a pre-trip to Ireland the week before and then flying out of Dublin for the ABD.


I know in so sad to miss our #3 together, but we'll hopefully overlap soon. Maybe China 2017? Congrats on the flights. We did ours to athens but I think we are going to do a post stay in Edinburgh so trying to figure all that out.


----------



## calypso726

Our flights to and from are now crossed off the list. I can start planning our pre-trip!


----------



## DiveDiva

Hi webmaster Mike! Please add Ellen and Cathy, 2 sisters, to the 8/4 roll call!  This is our third ABD, and we can't wait!


----------



## LuckyBelle1

Please add us to the roll call for the July 28th adventure - it will be me, my husband, our 2 sons (11 & 9) and our daughter.   Our friends will be joining us as well with their two boys (10 and 9).   We've got flights booked on Air France through Paris and are figuring out pre and post stay hotels at the moment.  We welcome any suggestions on hotels or guides in Prague and Budapest.

Thanks!


----------



## carpenta

......I will say a prayer for you flying through Paris.......that is one of a couple airports I avoid all together. Just make sure you pack a change of clothes in your carry-on for they are notorious for loosing luggage.


----------



## LuckyBelle1

Thanks for the prayer - we will definitely carry on all the essentials and we have several days in Prague before the river cruise so hopefully our luggage will find us.    I have my fingers crossed that checking them on Air France all the way from Dulles to Prague might work out, but we have relatively tight connections so there is definitely an element of risk.  Still,  I'd prefer the risk of bags arriving late to a 6 hour layover.


----------



## sayhello

LuckyBelle1 said:


> Thanks for the prayer - we will definitely carry on all the essentials and we have several days in Prague before the river cruise so hopefully our luggage will find us.    I have my fingers crossed that checking them on Air France all the way from Dulles to Prague might work out, but we have relatively tight connections so there is definitely an element of risk.  Still,  I'd prefer the risk of bags arriving late to a 6 hour layover.


Personally, as much as I hate it, I would prefer the 6 hour layover!  

Sayhello


----------



## carpenta

......me too......


----------



## LuckyBelle1

Not if you had three kids with you that didn't sleep much on the overnight flight to Paris!


----------



## jeneric997

I'll share my luggage nightmare... we went on the med cruise 2 summers ago on DCL.  Flew through Heathrow the week they lost 10,000 bags.  We cross-packed, brought a change of clothes... all the things you're told to do.  Didn't matter- not one bag showed up in Rome.  We had 7 days before the cruise- no bags.  We finally got one bag 9 days in after we were on the cruise!  2 bags were shipped home- one is still missing!  Daily calls to British Airways did nothing, it was horrible.

Needless to say, even with a direct flight into Paris for our river cruise, we will carry on everything!  I don't think it matters what airport you fly into or through, you can lose your luggage!


----------



## LuckyBelle1

I think there is always a risk - all you can do is be prepared and try to keep a good attitude when bad travel karma strikes!


----------



## Woodview

Hello Jeneric997

 How will you manage to fit everything you need into a case that will meet the required weight limits ?

 Are you allowed 2 or more cases in overhead bins ?


----------



## jeneric997

Woodview said:


> Hello Jeneric997
> 
> How will you manage to fit everything you need into a case that will meet the required weight limits ?
> 
> Are you allowed 2 or more cases in overhead bins ?



Well the last trip we actually fit into carry-ons- one for each of us.  That's one of the reasons I was kicking myself, we didn't have to check our luggage!  We did have sunblock that was over the limit and we had a tight connection in JFK and I didn't want the kids dragging suitcases through terminals.  I have 2 girls and we pack efficiently and like to dress for dinner, but we will also do laundry.  We have 20 days in Europe traveling by trains, everyone gets one suitcase carry on size and one backpack/purse size.  I don't want to struggle with large cases on a train.  Shoes are typically our problem, they are hard to squeeze in, but after living without our luggage for 23 days, you learn that you don't need half the things you think you needed!


----------



## carpenta

jeneric997 said:


> Well the last trip we actually fit into carry-ons- one for each of us.  That's one of the reasons I was kicking myself, we didn't have to check our luggage!  We did have sunblock that was over the limit and we had a tight connection in JFK and I didn't want the kids dragging suitcases through terminals.  I have 2 girls and we pack efficiently and like to dress for dinner, but we will also do laundry.  We have 20 days in Europe traveling by trains, everyone gets one suitcase carry on size and one backpack/purse size.  I don't want to struggle with large cases on a train.  Shoes are typically our problem, they are hard to squeeze in, but after living without our luggage for 23 days, you learn that you don't need half the things you think you needed!



 YOU are my new HERO!!!!!!   I agree with you that we Americans tend to over pack.


----------



## Woodview

Just had an "e " mail  from   Avoya  Travel     that   AMA Waterways    are offering  Free  Airfares  from USA    in 2016

  This is for the  Danube River Cruise    ....... The same co that  Disney is using


----------



## sayhello

Whoohoo!!  I was just talking to my Vacationista at ABD about some stuff and asked her when was a good time to think about booking airfare for July, since I normally don't travel in July (I like the shoulder seasons).  She transferred me to their airfare specialist, who started playing around with fares, and came up with a ticket for $1298!!!!  Everything I'd been looking at was around $400 more than that.  So of course I snatched it!  One more detail down!  The only downside to this ticket is going through CDG airport, but for $400, I guess I'll deal!

Sayhello


----------



## carpenta

......................if you go through Paris definitely pack plenty of socks and underwear in your carry-on for bags tend to "disappear" in Paris for some reason.


----------



## sayhello

carpenta said:


> ......................if you go through Paris definitely pack plenty of socks and underwear in your carry-on for bags tend to "disappear" in Paris for some reason.


 It was either that or Amsterdam (but the times were worse) and I've heard the same thing about Amsterdam airport, too.  

Sayhello


----------



## Bobo912

sayhello said:


> It was either that or Amsterdam (but the times were worse) and I've heard the same thing about Amsterdam airport, too.
> 
> Sayhello



I've flown through Amsterdam several times in the last few years and it was a breeze.  Maybe I was just lucky.  Aesthetically it is far from my favorite airport, but as long as I get where I need to be I'm okay with that.


----------



## carpenta

Bobo912 said:


> I've flown through Amsterdam several times in the last few years and it was a breeze.  Maybe I was just lucky.  Aesthetically it is far from my favorite airport, but as long as I get where I need to be I'm okay with that.



I too have flown through Amsterdam a few times in the last few years and not too bad a hassle. One early Sunday morning a few years ago there was only ONE passport booth open on our return trip and WOW! what a cattle stampede to get through. Holiday / Union "thing"....


----------



## Raya

Good morning! As of right now my DH & I are officially booked on the 12/22 cruise. Has anyone figured out the best way to get there? We were thinking about a round-trip ticket to Munich, so we can see Neuschwanstein with a train or quick flight to the start of the cruise in Budapest. We've also considered a flight into Paris, a day at Disney Paris, and then the trip to the start of the cruise. Another option is to fly Iceland air and take some time in Reykjavik to see the Northern Lights. But we can't decide!


----------



## acndis

Raya said:


> Good morning! As of right now my DH & I are officially booked on the 12/22 cruise. Has anyone figured out the best way to get there? We were thinking about a round-trip ticket to Munich, so we can see Neuschwanstein with a train or quick flight to the start of the cruise in Budapest. We've also considered a flight into Paris, a day at Disney Paris, and then the trip to the start of the cruise. Another option is to fly Iceland air and take some time in Reykjavik to see the Northern Lights. But we can't decide!


We are going to London for a few days before. We have British Airways direct from Austin and then the connectors to Budapest and then from Prague were well priced in 2015. I hope the same will be true this year!  We are avoiding the East Coast and Canada after getting stranded in Montreal coming back from Paris last year. Only warm weather connections or direct for us!


----------



## sayhello

Raya said:


> Good morning! As of right now my DH & I are officially booked on the 12/22 cruise. Has anyone figured out the best way to get there? We were thinking about a round-trip ticket to Munich, so we can see Neuschwanstein with a train or quick flight to the start of the cruise in Budapest. We've also considered a flight into Paris, a day at Disney Paris, and then the trip to the start of the cruise. Another option is to fly Iceland air and take some time in Reykjavik to see the Northern Lights. But we can't decide!


OMG, do Iceland!!   I did the stopover in Reykjavik in September, and LOVED it!!  It will be cold, but for a chance to see the Northern Lights... What an opportunity!!  And I liked Icelandair.  

There are several tours you can take to see the Northern Lights, plus I saw one that had you floating in a hot springs, looking up at the sky to see them.  I'll see if I can find the link later.  But I say GO FOR IT!!  I know I would!

Sayhello


----------



## aggiedog

Do NOT do Iceland.  You will become addicted and keep wanting to go back. 

That happened to me.  A two day stop over on the way to our Baltic cruise with family this summer led to a week trip planned for March with a friend.  Iceland is ah-mazing, and totally worth the trip.


----------



## Woodview

First of all    Forget  Disneyland Paris  ( One Disney is more or less like the others )   . just do Paris.

 But   Go to Iceland  & have stop over.

 Real choice  would be to Munich    & then  River Cruise.         .....  AND  next trip    a  Return trip  to Munich   & Hire a Car.

 Yes it is easy  driving   & easy to get to the places  You wish to see   & do at your own pace .

 We have flown  from Ireland to Munich  for the last 3 years  and love it . And hiring a car & booking  hotels is easy 

  ( Best Western &  Ring Hotels  are some of the Chains )


----------



## calypso726

Raya said:


> Good morning! As of right now my DH & I are officially booked on the 12/22 cruise. Has anyone figured out the best way to get there? We were thinking about a round-trip ticket to Munich, so we can see Neuschwanstein with a train or quick flight to the start of the cruise in Budapest. We've also considered a flight into Paris, a day at Disney Paris, and then the trip to the start of the cruise. Another option is to fly Iceland air and take some time in Reykjavik to see the Northern Lights. But we can't decide!



We are flying into Ireland first as a pre-trip to our river cruise and then from Dublin to Budapest. We just visited Iceland over the summer on the Norway, Iceland, Scotland Disney cruise. Go to Iceland! It is beautiful!!! I can't wait to go back again just to go see the Northern Lights, do some glacier walking and explore ice caves. While I was planning our excursions for our days in Iceland the only thing I knew for certain before booking anything was that I'd be going back one day. Our river cruise is in July but if we were doing the winter one I would have gone back to Iceland. So there's my vote


----------



## Woodview

If you are staying a few days  in & around  Dublin           I would book a  Day tour with a tour Co. called  " Paddywagon "

 Take the trip  to  New Grange   about an hours drive North of Dublin.

www.paddywagontours.com


----------



## aggiedog

Merry Christmas to some lucky travelers on the wait list.  We just transferred our deposit from the river cruise to Costa Rica next December, opening up 8 spots.  The timing was not going to work out for us this summer, or next.  I'll be watching to see how the trip goes, though, for future planning.


----------



## carpenta

aggiedog said:


> Merry Christmas to some lucky travelers on the wait list.  We just transferred our deposit from the river cruise to Costa Rica next December, opening up 8 spots.  The timing was not going to work out for us this summer, or next.  I'll be watching to see how the trip goes, though, for future planning.



   Merry Christmas Aggiedog. Hope you report back on your Costa Rica trip. We are looking at that trip also. We had a Rhine river boat cruise with Tauck Bridges booked for this coming summer but also cancelled for a trip to a National Park in the U.S.. It is the 100 year anniversary of the National Park system this coming year.


----------



## Woodview

Are there , all year long ,  special  events  at  all  National Parks    & how would one find out about them  ?

 We are thinking of flying to  Seattle  or Vancouver  . & then  driving  through the  North Cascades  Mountains  to  Spokane 

& back  via  The Grand Coulee  Dam ......  ( Or  Vancouver  .....Osoyoos .... Grand Forks ...  To Spokane  )


----------



## acndis

We decided to switch to the Peru trip at Christmas.  We just got back from SE Asia (AMAZING TRIP!) and thought this would be too much shopping/touring for us.  I can't wait to hear how the trips go this summer.  We may go some other time in the future.


----------



## darjohn

My wife and I were waitlisted since May 2015, but were recently confirmed for the DVC Cruise July 7-14.  We are also doing 2 days on our in Budapest before the cruise, and the Post-Cruise Addon to Prague.  We were lucky enough to get direct flights for under $1200 Canadian each and have our hotel already booked in Budapest (Starlight Suiten).  We look forward to the Cruise and meeting everyone.


----------



## calypso726

Wow! That is a long wait. Nice job snagging direct flights. We look forward to meeting you and everyone else too! I am hoping we are lucky enough to have some of the amazing guides we have had on previous ABDs for the river cruise. They have always played a big part in making our ABD experiences all that more wonderful!


----------



## sayhello

Interestingly, it looks like a few cabin categories have re-opened on the Jul 21 - 28, 2016 cruise.  They've got prices listed again for categories AB, BA, BB, C and D.  

Sayhello


----------



## carpenta

I would speculate that some families are thinking twice about travel to Europe with all that is going on there. IMO the Danube area is quite insulated from all the upheaval following the refugee migration. Plus as you can see it "isn't cheap" to fly to Europe these days.


----------



## calypso726

carpenta said:


> I would speculate that some families are thinking twice about travel to Europe with all that is going on there. IMO the Danube area is quite insulated from all the upheaval following the refugee migration. Plus as you can see it "isn't cheap" to fly to Europe these days.



You are probably right. I'm not too concerned and am not prone to worrying myself enough to stop me from traveling. Heck, if I did start worrying about weaponized people who are cray cray I'd move out of my own country and go live somewhere else  Yeah, airfare to Europe is pretty steep which is why I keep on with my travel hacking hobby. I was able to get flights from MIA-DUB for our pre-trip and then DUB-BUD-PRG-MIA all on miles


----------



## carpenta

Congrats on the airfare. I agree about worrying about traveling for statistically you have a greater chance of getting struck by lightning than involved with terror.


----------



## sayhello

calypso726 said:


> You are probably right. I'm not too concerned and am not prone to worrying myself enough to stop me from traveling. Heck, if I did start worrying about weaponized people who are cray cray I'd move out of my own country and go live somewhere else  Yeah, airfare to Europe is pretty steep which is why I keep on with my travel hacking hobby. I was able to get flights from MIA-DUB for our pre-trip and then DUB-BUD-PRG-MIA all on miles





carpenta said:


> Congrats on the airfare. I agree about worrying about traveling for statistically you have a greater chance of getting struck by lightning than involved with terror.


Besides, I really hate to let the terrorists win, because you being too scared to travel is just what they want...

It's only the one cruise that has availability again.  All the other departures are waitlisting.

Sayhello


----------



## DiveDiva

August 4th for me and my sister!  Pre nite in Budapest, love Adventure Insiders!


----------



## bugsmama

My family is sailing July 28 -Aug 4. We're  doing the 3 day extension in Prague on the front end July 26-28. I don't see anyone else on the boards for our dates but maybe if I put mine up someone will come out of the woodwork.  It's going to be me, DH, my mother (mid 70s) and son (12). We're doing the post night in Budapest and considering adding another night. We're flying on miles and our flights are spaced a little further apart than we'd hoped but if I must vacation a little extra time, I guess I'll survive.


----------



## Raya

Extension question - Our family has medical issues that mean we should arrive at least 2 days early. We may be able to do some sightseeing in that time, but we may also be camped out in the hotel feeling dreadful. Can ABD supply the name of a local guide we can call *if* we're up to it? I know they can help us with the hotel but will the luggage service still apply?


----------



## carpenta

You can go on the "Cruise Critic" web site and there you can find reviews of cities and tour guides offered. Since Cruise critic covers river boat cruises there are reviews offered. I would believe ABD will handle the transportation as well as luggage. Both Prague and Budapest airports are quite easy to pass through and a short ride to each downtown. Many sightseeing tours are offered from the front desk at the hotel and some will pick you up at the hotel. Prague is one of the easiest cities to tour both in size and ease to find a tour company.


----------



## LuckyBelle1

bugsmama said:


> My family is sailing July 28 -Aug 4. We're  doing the 3 day extension in Prague on the front end July 26-28. I don't see anyone else on the boards for our dates but maybe if I put mine up someone will come out of the woodwork.  It's going to be me, DH, my mother (mid 70s) and son (12). We're doing the post night in Budapest and considering adding another night. We're flying on miles and our flights are spaced a little further apart than we'd hoped but if I must vacation a little extra time, I guess I'll survive.



We are also on the July 28th sailing, so you will not be alone.  I am traveling with my husband and 3 kids - including my oldest son who will be 12 when we sail, and family friends who also have an 11 year old son so your son will have some contemporaries.   We are coming in early (arriving the 24th) and staying afterwards in Budapest for a couple of nights, but we are doing that time on our own.  We just did our first ABD over the holidays, and are very excited for our next adventure.


----------



## momgottsche

sayhello said:


> OK, here it is!  The Meets Thread for the new ABD Danube River cruises!  Post here to talk & share about this trip.
> 
> Let me know if you sign up for one of these cruises, and I'll add you to the Roll Call so you can hopefully connect with other DISers on the same departure.
> 
> Roll Call:
> 
> Current:
> 
> Jul 7 - 14, 2016 (DVC cruise)
> - calypso726 & W@LL-E (DH)
> - CaliforniaGirl09, DH, DS (18) & DD (15)
> - JimB & DW
> - engle, DH, & another couple
> - jeneric997, DH, DD (16) & DD (12 almost 13)
> - tatafernow (Mary), Sheila, their 2 girls Haley (21) & Taylor (19), her brother & his wife & her sister & sister's sig other
> - DVC doc & partner (33), DVC doc's parents & sister (25)


We are on the July 7 cruise.  Momgottsche, DH, DS (10) and DS (7).  Not used to posting here, so be patient.  Looking forward to an amazing adventure!


----------



## calypso726

momgottsche said:


> We are on the July 7 cruise.  Momgottsche, DH, DS (10) and DS (7).  Not used to posting here, so be patient.  Looking forward to an amazing adventure!



Hi  We are on your sailing too. Can't wait for this new exciting adventure to begin!


----------



## momgottsche

calypso726 said:


> Hi  We are on your sailing too. Can't wait for this new exciting adventure to begin!


We are really looking forward to it. It is our first ABD. Should be a great one.


----------



## darjohn

calypso726 said:


> Hi  We are on your sailing too. Can't wait for this new exciting adventure to begin!



My DW and I are also on the July 7 sailing with the Prague extension.  Looking forward to meeting everyone.
John & Darlene


----------



## calypso726

darjohn said:


> My DW and I are also on the July 7 sailing with the Prague extension.  Looking forward to meeting everyone.
> John & Darlene



Welcome aboard!


----------



## Keywestcrocketts

Please give your feedback when you return from the Danube River cruise as we are planning to go in July 2017. Still waiting for the dates to be released. We have never done ABD before but have done DCL. Our son will be 7 next year for the ABD river cruise... Do you think that is too young? Also deciding whether to take the in-laws who will be 70... They probably wouldn't be able to tour the castles and do the active tours but still feel like they would enjoy the ship/views and shopping and eating in the towns close to the ship. Opinions on that? Also east cruise vs west... Anything I should take into consideration? And room categories... I was just going to go for the cheapest unless you guys know of reasons I should upgrade? I am new to disboards and this is my first post and I just LOVE being able to read the opinions of experienced ABD travelers so any info you can give us newbies to plan and prepare us for next year would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## calypso726

Keywestcrocketts said:


> Please give your feedback when you return from the Danube River cruise as we are planning to go in July 2017. Still waiting for the dates to be released. We have never done ABD before but have done DCL. Our son will be 7 next year for the ABD river cruise... Do you think that is too young? Also deciding whether to take the in-laws who will be 70... They probably wouldn't be able to tour the castles and do the active tours but still feel like they would enjoy the ship/views and shopping and eating in the towns close to the ship. Opinions on that? Also east cruise vs west... Anything I should take into consideration? And room categories... I was just going to go for the cheapest unless you guys know of reasons I should upgrade? I am new to disboards and this is my first post and I just LOVE being able to read the opinions of experienced ABD travelers so any info you can give us newbies to plan and prepare us for next year would be greatly appreciated!!!



Welcome to the DIS! I am planning to do a day by day trip report for this cruise. We are on the first sailing with ABD which is the DVC exclusive. I will take lots of pictures and answer any questions as long as the wifi gods are in my favor.


----------



## Keywestcrocketts

calypso726 said:


> Welcome to the DIS! I am planning to do a day by day trip report for this cruise. We are on the first sailing with ABD which is the DVC exclusive. I will take lots of pictures and answer any questions as long as the wifi gods are in my favor.


Thank you so much! I look forward to it!!


----------



## calypso726

We are PIF!!!  For once we decided not to get our usual 5 miles per dollar paying for this trip and we opted to see how much money we could save on it instead. We learned about the Raise/Target/Disney gift card hack on the Budget Board and put it to work. We saved about $1500, and paid it all using the Disney Vacation Savings account which will get us another $200 in Disney gift cards. Which of course will just go right back into the vacation fund


----------



## Woodview

Keywestcrocketts said:


> Please give your feedback when you return from the Danube River cruise as we are planning to go in July 2017. Still waiting for the dates to be released. We have never done ABD before but have done DCL. Our son will be 7 next year for the ABD river cruise... Do you think that is too young? Also deciding whether to take the in-laws who will be 70... They probably wouldn't be able to tour the castles and do the active tours but still feel like they would enjoy the ship/views and shopping and eating in the towns close to the ship. Opinions on that? Also east cruise vs west... Anything I should take into consideration? And room categories... I was just going to go for the cheapest unless you guys know of reasons I should upgrade? I am new to disboards and this is my first post and I just LOVE being able to read the opinions of experienced ABD travelers so any info you can give us newbies to plan and prepare us for next year would be greatly appreciated!!!



   Bring them  along     70     is  still young    .

 We  ( over 70's )   might   not hike as fast as you    BUT   we can still enjoy the walks & views   from land and river.

 Nothing  is better than  seeing  others  enjoying  themselves . whilst  taking it easy.  & watching the world go by.


----------



## sayhello

calypso726 said:


> We are PIF!!!  For once we decided not to get our usual 5 miles per dollar paying for this trip and we opted to see how much money we could save on it instead. We learned about the Raise/Target/Disney gift card hack on the Budget Board and put it to work. We saved about $1500, and paid it all using the Disney Vacation Savings account which will get us another $200 in Disney gift cards. Which of course will just go right back into the vacation fund


How many gift cards did it take you to pay for the cruise?

Sayhello


----------



## calypso726

sayhello said:


> How many gift cards did it take you to pay for the cruise?
> 
> Sayhello



I didn't count but I did separate them into stacks of $1000. So just over 12 stacks of $50 and $100 gift cards. Each stack containing between 10 - 20 cards. A lot of cards and my reading glasses were put to good use ;-)


----------



## Raya

calypso726 said:


> We are PIF!!!   We learned about the Raise/Target/Disney gift card hack on the Budget Board and put it to work. We saved about $1500



What's the hack? Could you explain or post a link?


----------



## sayhello

calypso726 said:


> I didn't count but I did separate them into stacks of $1000. So just over 12 stacks of $50 and $100 gift cards. Each stack containing between 10 - 20 cards. A lot of cards and my reading glasses were put to good use ;-)


So that's 120 to 240 gift cards!  Whoa!  Make sure you keep all of them, because if you need to get a refund, they will only put the payment back on the individual gift cards!

Sayhello


----------



## sayhello

Raya said:


> What's the hack? Could you explain or post a link?


Basically, you buy Target gift cards through the www.Raise.com site at a discount, then you use those Target gift cards to buy Disney gift cards, getting a discount if you have a Target Red Card.  Kind of double-dipping on the discounts.  The issue is, the gift cards don't come in very large denominations, so you need to buy a LOT of them, plus some places are starting to set limits on how many gift cards you can purchase this way. 

Here's an explanation I found:



> you can get 12% off...7% off through raise buying target gift card..then use those target gift cards online...and if you have the target red card an extra 5% off..even though you are paying with gift cards.
> 
> Step 1:
> so it was pretty easy..signed up for Raise:
> https://www.raise.com/raise-rewards/NDoyMCAtMMzc5Nzgy
> 
> Sign up...then find the denomination gift card you want. i bought $980 to buy my for dues..i paid $911.40 through raise. within 10 minutes i had email confirmation and gift card.
> 
> Step 2
> Go to target.com. put up to 8x at a time in your cart of Disney $50 gift cards. proceed to check out. YOu should have your target red card as a option to pay. Make sure that is checked and go to final check out screen.
> 
> Step 3
> Before you finalize and pay..there is a link on lower right under the price to pay using target gift cards. at this point your total for $400 cards is $380 with the red card discount. But put in the gift card and say apply..then proceed to check out
> The next screen gives you the final verifcation and it will say paying with gift card for $380. and click submit and you are done.
> 
> Repeat until you have exhausted your red card. I bought $1050 worth of gift cards for $911.40 that i paid on raise..then paid $17.50 difference on target.com on final purchase.
> 
> so i got $1050 for $938.90....not to bad! saved $112 the $17.50 was full price which distorts the percentage.....but it still is savings.


Here's a whole thread discussing this:

http://www.disboards.com/threads/disney-gift-card-deals.2941964/page-582#post-55336513

Sayhello


----------



## *WDW*Groupie*

sayhello said:


> Basically, you buy Target gift cards through the www.Raise.com site at a discount, then you use those Target gift cards to buy Disney gift cards, getting a discount if you have a Target Red Card.  Kind of double-dipping on the discounts.  The issue is, the gift cards don't come in very large denominations, so you need to buy a LOT of them, plus some places are starting to set limits on how many gift cards you can purchase this way.
> 
> Here's an explanation I found:
> 
> Here's a whole thread discussing this:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/threads/disney-gift-card-deals.2941964/page-582#post-55336513
> 
> Sayhello



Also if you join ebates you get an extra 2% back on Target purchases (you have to add an item -- read the exemptions -- and you get credit in your ebates account).  So the discount works out (most times) to around 12%, more if you factor in miles from the credit card you use to purchase the gift cards.  

I use disney gift card dot com to combine the gift cards into denominations of $1,000.00, then add them to the DVA.  For our upcoming China trip I will have saved over $1,500.00.  

On the budget board a lot of the regulars cycle the cards through e-bay to save additional money (i.e. purchase e-bay gift cards through Target at 5% off, then buy Target gift cards on e-bay during high ebucks offers -- usually 5x ebucks, then cycle back to e-bay and Target, thereby saving 17% or higher).  I have never gone this route as I am happy with the 12%.

HTH.  It is so worthwhile....at least for us.  We use the money to put towards our next trip.  I will be sad when we move away from ABD next year as this discount route won't be available to us (


----------



## calypso726

sayhello said:


> So that's 120 to 240 gift cards!  Whoa!  Make sure you keep all of them, because if you need to get a refund, they will only put the payment back on the individual gift cards!
> Sayhello



Oh we do! I think next time we will do what WDWGroupie does and add then all to make one $1000 gift card. That is definitely more manageable than stacks of gift cards!



*WDW*Groupie* said:


> Also if you join ebates you get an extra 2% back on Target purchases (you have to add an item -- read the exemptions -- and you get credit in your ebates account).  So the discount works out (most times) to around 12%, more if you factor in miles from the credit card you use to purchase the gift cards.
> 
> I use disney gift card dot com to combine the gift cards into denominations of $1,000.00, then add them to the DVA.  For our upcoming China trip I will have saved over $1,500.00.
> 
> On the budget board a lot of the regulars cycle the cards through e-bay to save additional money (i.e. purchase e-bay gift cards through Target at 5% off, then buy Target gift cards on e-bay during high ebucks offers -- usually 5x ebucks, then cycle back to e-bay and Target, thereby saving 17% or higher).  I have never gone this route as I am happy with the 12%.
> 
> HTH.  It is so worthwhile....at least for us.  We use the money to put towards our next trip.  I will be sad when we move away from ABD next year as this discount route won't be available to us (




I haven't done the cycle through Ebates or Ebay route. I was quite happy with 12%. That said, we are switching back to getting 5 miles per dollar using our Chase Ink card to buy Disney gift cards at office supply stores. Although I'm going to see if buying Target gift cards for 5 miles on the dollar at Staples online will work and then use those to purchase my Disney gift cards through Target to get 5% off. That would be the best of both worlds for us.


----------



## Woodview

Reverting back to the thread    Danube River Cruise   Thread.

 Have a look at       www.travelfox.ie      & go to  Cruises    box.


----------



## calypso726

Woodview said:


> Reverting back to the thread    Danube River Cruise   Thread.
> 
> Have a look at       www.travelfox.ie      & go to  Cruises    box.



Great video on the Danube! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Woodview

It was the price    I was thinking about    ...... Ok.  it is from  Ireland   but easy to into from  USA


----------



## sayhello

Woodview said:


> It was the price    I was thinking about    ...... Ok.  it is from  Ireland   but easy to into from  USA


Lots of times, we in the US cannot book things like cruises from other countries' websites.  And if you can, the price is frequently higher.

Sayhello


----------



## sayhello

I think it's interesting that, as the paid in full dates for these river cruises nears, there's more and more availability on the ABD website.  All the cruises except for the Holiday cruises were pretty much sold out months ago, and now they're all showing plenty of availability, especially in the more expensive categories.  I wonder how many DCL folks were shocked to find they lost their deposits when they decided they really didn't want that river cruise they snatched up?

Sayhello


----------



## carpenta

I think the cancellations are a reflection the unease of the terror situation and of our economy in general. IMO I think our economy here is being propped up by smoke and mirrors. We have opted to travel to the southeast U.S. coastal cities on our own rather than a professional company. It entails a lot of driving on our own but we save thousands of dollars. Having just returned from WDW and seeing the bill our house may be hitting the "tipping point".


----------



## sayhello

carpenta said:


> I think the cancellations are a reflection the unease of the terror situation and of our economy in general. IMO I think our economy here is being propped up by smoke and mirrors. We have opted to travel to the southeast U.S. coastal cities on our own rather than a professional company. It entails a lot of driving on our own but we save thousands of dollars. Having just returned from WDW and seeing the bill our house may be hitting the "tipping point".


That makes a lot of sense!

Sayhello


----------



## calypso726

Woodview said:


> It was the price    I was thinking about    ...... Ok.  it is from  Ireland   but easy to into from  USA



Oh I see. Well it is a different river cruise line. Maybe Avalon is like Carnival for river cruises.


----------



## Woodview

It is the  same  Cruise  Line Co.  that   ABD  use......  & same  cruise ships.


----------



## calypso726

Woodview said:


> It is the  same  Cruise  Line Co.  that   ABD  use......  & same  cruise ships.



ABD is using Ama Waterways. Avalon Waterways and Ama Waterways appear to be two different cruise lines to me. They have different web sites, different fleets, their contact information pages display different addresses. AmaWaterways' mailing address is out of California and Avalon Waterways' is out of Colorado. When searching for a comparison of cruise lines they are both listed as different companies. The ABD rive cruise is on the AmaViola which is listed on AmaWaterways fleet, the name does not exist on the listing of Avalon's fleet. So I'm not sure how they are the same cruise line or ships.


----------



## sayhello

calypso726 said:


> ABD is using Ama Waterways. Avalon Waterways and Ama Waterways appear to be two different cruise lines to me. They have different web sites, different fleets, their contact information pages display different addresses. AmaWaterways' mailing address is out of California and Avalon Waterways' is out of Colorado. When searching for a comparison of cruise lines they are both listed as different companies. The ABD rive cruise is on the AmaViola which is listed on AmaWaterways fleet, the name does not exist on the listing of Avalon's fleet. So I'm not sure how they are the same cruise line or ships.


calypso726 is correct.  They are 2 different companies.  ABD is definitely sailing with AmaWaterways, not Avalon Waterways. 

Sayhello


----------



## carpenta

As Archie Bunker said...."Fletcher,Felcher.....WHATEVER?".......LOL on the similar river cruise lines' names.


----------



## darjohn

sayhello said:


> calypso726 is correct.  They are 2 different companies.  ABD is definitely sailing with AmaWaterways, not Avalon Waterways.
> 
> Sayhello



Sayhello - Just read through your Mediterranean Trip Report and loved it!  Will you be doing another Trip Report for the Danube?


----------



## sayhello

darjohn said:


> Sayhello - Just read through your Mediterranean Trip Report and loved it!  Will you be doing another Trip Report for the Danube?


I'm glad you enjoyed my Trip Report!  

And yes, I definitely will be writing a Trip Report for the Danube River Cruise!  Of course, I've got a couple others I need to finish, too.  

Sayhello


----------



## sayhello

Dup


----------



## darjohn

sayhello said:


> I'm glad you enjoyed my Trip Report!
> 
> And yes, I definitely will be writing a Trip Report for the Danube River Cruise!  Of course, I've got a couple others I need to finish, too.
> 
> Sayhello



I admire your dedication.  I take a ton of pictures, keep them in albums, but haven't put together trip reports yet.


----------



## sayhello

darjohn said:


> I admire your dedication.  I take a ton of pictures, keep them in albums, but haven't put together trip reports yet.


Aw, thanks!!    I *love* doing them, but it's really, really time consuming.  I have no idea how folks do them while they're actually on the trip!!!

Sayhello


----------



## calypso726

So, I am looking through the options we have for excursions and am having a tough time deciding. We are on the West itinerary, Budapest to Vilshofen. Has anyone decided what they will definitely be choosing? If so, please share the what and why. The only ting I have decided for certain is going on our own in Bratislava over karaoke for the evening activity. No one needs to hear me sing


----------



## sayhello

calypso726 said:


> So, I am looking through the options we have for excursions and am having a tough time deciding. We are on the West itinerary, Budapest to Vilshofen. Has anyone decided what they will definitely be choosing? If so, please share the what and why. The only ting I have decided for certain is going on our own in Bratislava over karaoke for the evening activity. No one needs to hear me sing


No, I've made a couple of decisions, but I'm still pretty torn.  I'm assuming you're going by what's on the website?

Like you, I think I'll probably go out into Bratislava.  Karaoke is not one of my strong suits.  Although it might be an interesting way to get to know some fellow Adventurers!

In Melk, I'm probably doing Option B (the wine tasting) with Option B-1 (touring Dürnstein & the castle).  As much as I love bike riding on my recumbent bike, regular old bikes are really hard on my wrists & back, and I'm not much for riding them long distance.

In Linz, I'm looking at Option B, the salt mines.  I've heard good things about the salt mines.

In Passau, I think I'll go for Option A, the walking tour of Passau and then the Tree Path Kopfing.  

None of this is written in stone yet, but it's how I'm leaning.  (You don't actually have to decide until the night before is what I heard!)

Sayhello


----------



## figment52

calypso726 said:


> So, I am looking through the options we have for excursions and am having a tough time deciding. We are on the West itinerary, Budapest to Vilshofen. Has anyone decided what they will definitely be choosing? If so, please share the what and why. The only ting I have decided for certain is going on our own in Bratislava over karaoke for the evening activity. No one needs to hear me sing



I am definitely taking in the Mozart and Strauss concert in Vienna.   I just hope my expectations are not too high.


----------



## CrazyZeus1

sayhello said:


> No, I've made a couple of decisions, but I'm still pretty torn.  I'm assuming you're going by what's on the website?
> 
> Like you, I think I'll probably go out into Bratislava.  Karaoke is not one of my strong suits.  Although it might be an interesting way to get to know some fellow Adventurers!
> 
> In Melk, I'm probably doing Option B (the wine tasting) with Option B-1 (touring Dürnstein & the castle).  As much as I love bike riding on my recumbent bike, regular old bikes are really hard on my wrists & back, and I'm not much for riding them long distance.
> 
> In Linz, I'm looking at Option B, the salt mines.  I've heard good things about the salt mines.
> 
> In Passau, I think I'll go for Option A, the walking tour of Passau and then the Tree Path Kopfing.
> 
> None of this is written in stone yet, but it's how I'm leaning.  (You don't actually have to decide until the night before is what I heard!)
> 
> Sayhello


Where are you finding all of the options?


----------



## calypso726

sayhello said:


> No, I've made a couple of decisions, but I'm still pretty torn.  I'm assuming you're going by what's on the website?
> 
> Like you, I think I'll probably go out into Bratislava.  Karaoke is not one of my strong suits.  Although it might be an interesting way to get to know some fellow Adventurers!
> 
> In Melk, I'm probably doing Option B (the wine tasting) with Option B-1 (touring Dürnstein & the castle).  As much as I love bike riding on my recumbent bike, regular old bikes are really hard on my wrists & back, and I'm not much for riding them long distance.
> 
> In Linz, I'm looking at Option B, the salt mines.  I've heard good things about the salt mines.
> 
> In Passau, I think I'll go for Option A, the walking tour of Passau and then the Tree Path Kopfing.
> 
> None of this is written in stone yet, but it's how I'm leaning.  (You don't actually have to decide until the night before is what I heard!)
> 
> Sayhello



I am leaning the same way you are for Melk and Linz. I've recently suffered an injury in my hip/leg/groin area and don't know that I will be up for a long bike ride. The MRI is in a couple of weeks and I don't know how long it will take to heal. The whole salt mine thing sounds cool though so I am intrigued. Where I am really torn is Vienna afternoon and evening options. Afternoon A- Spanish Riding School, B - bike ride (if not too long) to Klosternbeug Abbey or C - On our own. 



figment52 said:


> I am definitely taking in the Mozart and Strauss concert in Vienna.   I just hope my expectations are not too high.



Here is the other area I am torn with ... Grrrrr. Do we do the concert or go to local wine house tavern.


----------



## calypso726

CrazyZeus1 said:


> Where are you finding all of the options?



They are on the ABD website. Here are the links though. 

East tour (Vilshofen to Budapest) - https://www.adventuresbydisney.com/europe/river-cruise/daily-itinerary

West tour (Budapest to Vilshofen) -  https://www.adventuresbydisney.com/europe/river-cruise/daily-itinerary/budapest-arrival


----------



## figment52

calypso726 said:


> Here is the other area I am torn with ... Grrrrr. Do we do the concert or go to local wine house tavern.



JMO but there is wine all over the world, there is only one Vienna and that to me is Mozart and Strauss (and the Vienna Boy's Choir - but their concert is not offered).


----------



## sayhello

CrazyZeus1 said:


> Where are you finding all of the options?


On the ABD Website, on the page for the Danube Cruise, under the "Daily Itinerary" tab.  Be sure to select the drop-down for the direction your cruise goes (I selected West).

https://www.adventuresbydisney.com/europe/river-cruise/daily-itinerary/budapest-arrival/

Sayhello


----------



## sayhello

figment52 said:


> I am definitely taking in the Mozart and Strauss concert in Vienna.   I just hope my expectations are not too high.





figment52 said:


> JMO but there is wine all over the world, there is only one Vienna and that to me is Mozart and Strauss (and the Vienna Boy's Choir - but their concert is not offered).


That's kind of how I feel (although if it included the Vienna Boy's Choir, there'd be NO hesitation!!)  I'm just afraid it could either be sublime or sublimely boring.  



calypso726 said:


> I am leaning the same way you are for Melk and Linz. I've recently suffered an injury in my hip/leg/groin area and don't know that I will be up for a long bike ride. The MRI is in a couple of weeks and I don't know how long it will take to heal. The whole salt mine thing sounds cool though so I am intrigued. Where I am really torn is Vienna afternoon and evening options. Afternoon A- Spanish Riding School, B - bike ride (if not too long) to Klosternbeug Abbey or C - On our own.


Yes, I'm torn about Vienna, also.  If the bike ride is short, I'd *love* to do Klosternbeurg Abbey.  But the Spanish Riding School is probably cool, too.  

Sorry about your hip/leg/groin!    Did you injure it, or did it just start bothering you?  I hope it's minor whatever it is!

Sayhello


----------



## calypso726

figment52 said:


> JMO but there is wine all over the world, there is only one Vienna and that to me is Mozart and Strauss (and the Vienna Boy's Choir - but their concert is not offered).



Excellent point. Now if it was the Vienna Boy's choir then that would make it an easy choice. I did take a look at their website to see if there were any concerts while we are there. Sadly, none to be found.



sayhello said:


> That's kind of how I feel (although if it included the Vienna Boy's Choir, there'd be NO hesitation!!)  I'm just afraid it could either be sublime or sublimely boring.
> 
> Yes, I'm torn about Vienna, also.  If the bike ride is short, I'd *love* to do Klosternbeurg Abbey.  But the Spanish Riding School is probably cool, too.
> 
> Sorry about your hip/leg/groin!    Did you injure it, or did it just start bothering you?  I hope it's minor whatever it is!
> 
> Sayhello



A Vienna Boy's choir performance would have been awesome! We share the same concerns for the concert. Then again it is a rare thing in my experience to find an ABD offering boring. But there is a first time for everything. Maybe I'll just make Wally pick what to do with this one and I won't need to decide 

According to the ortho doc it could be due to a bit of flattening of my femoral head which may have caused a labral tear in my hip. Then again it could be because I got the brilliant idea to take up pole dancing at 47 years old as a fun and interesting way to exercise  But thanks I hope it turns out to be something minor too.


----------



## DVC Doc

Alright who is getting excited for this river cruise adventure???  Just a few weeks away for those of us on the DVC member sailing!  Anyone else doing a pre-night in Budapest?  The hotel was changed to the Marriott which seems to be in a much better location.


----------



## sayhello

DVC Doc said:


> Alright who is getting excited for this river cruise adventure???  Just a few weeks away for those of us on the DVC member sailing!  Anyone else doing a pre-night in Budapest?  The hotel was changed to the Marriott which seems to be in a much better location.


I'm getting quite excited, and waiting to hear the reports from the DVC sailing!  I'm also doing a pre-night in Budapest (included as an Adventure Insider) but I was always told it was the Marriott.  Maybe they couldn't originally get enough rooms for the DVC sailing.  What hotel were you originally given?

Sayhello


----------



## calypso726

DVC Doc said:


> Alright who is getting excited for this river cruise adventure???  Just a few weeks away for those of us on the DVC member sailing!  Anyone else doing a pre-night in Budapest?  The hotel was changed to the Marriott which seems to be in a much better location.



Can't wait!!! We have a week long pre-trip in Ireland and then a pre night in Budapest before the DVC river cruise. I'm trying to figure out packing and what the weather will be like in Ireland and on our Danube stops so I can pack accordingly. Still waiting on our box to come in as well.


----------



## Woodview

Hi  Calypso,

                When are you in Ireland             ....  or  in    Blarney  ...  Cork   ?


           If you are  going to be   in  " Blarney Castle "       there is a very good    Ice Cream   & Coffee  shop      just across  from the entrance.

            Worth a visit      ..... on your way   to the  big   ..... Shop      "  Blarney Woolen Mills  "


            Let me know  when you might be in  Blarney    & where you are staying  in Cork          And  I might meet up with you   over a coffee . 


                 I live in Cork     & about  20 min drive  from   Blarney.


----------



## calypso726

Woodview said:


> Hi  Calypso,
> 
> When are you in Ireland             ....  or  in    Blarney  ...  Cork   ?
> 
> 
> If you are  going to be   in  " Blarney Castle "       there is a very good    Ice Cream   & Coffee  shop      just across  from the entrance.
> 
> Worth a visit      ..... on your way   to the  big   ..... Shop      "  Blarney Woolen Mills  "
> 
> 
> Let me know  when you might be in  Blarney    & where you are staying  in Cork          And  I might meet up with you   over a coffee .
> 
> 
> I live in Cork     & about  20 min drive  from   Blarney.



Hi Woodview! That would be awesome!  We will be in Cork, staying at Hayfield Manor on June 30th for one night only. That day we are doing a city tour, Rock of Cashel and visiting Blarney Castle. Then planning for dinner at Orchids. We'd love to meet you for coffee, if your schedule and ours permit.


----------



## dbond

I'm sailing on the July 21st Danube cruise, with my husband and 2 other couples.  Looking forward to meeting our fellow travelers.


----------



## Woodview

Hi Calypso,

               Sorry           ....  we will be in Scotland       from  June 28th   till July 12th    .

      Driving a hired car     & doing       family  history.

    ....................


    Hayfield  Manor      ....... a good choice  .....    Small    old  manor house .... but now a first class hotel.


  TIP ...........    Walk  out the gate    &  turn   Left .    .... Within  200ft    cross the  road    ... AND     walk  

  through   the     gardens    ,  quadrangle      of  UCC     ... University Collage Cork ..... Look  at  the Boole    Building

    ( George Boole   was   the   great   mathematician   whose   ideas  formed   the idea of   Computers . )

  A peaceful    relaxing    area  to stroll  around   after a long day.


----------



## calypso726

Woodview said:


> Hi Calypso,
> Sorry           ....  we will be in Scotland       from  June 28th   till July 12th    .
> Driving a hired car     & doing       family  history.
> ....................
> Hayfield  Manor      ....... a good choice  .....    Small    old  manor house .... but now a first class hotel.
> TIP ...........    Walk  out the gate    &  turn   Left .    .... Within  200ft    cross the  road    ... AND     walk
> through   the     gardens    ,  quadrangle      of  UCC     ... University Collage Cork ..... Look  at  the Boole    Building
> ( George Boole   was   the   great   mathematician   whose   ideas  formed   the idea of   Computers . )
> A peaceful    relaxing    area  to stroll  around   after a long day.



Glad to hear Hayfield Manor was a good choice. I'm really looking forward to our stays and Hawk Walks at Ashford Castle and Dromoland Castle!

Thanks for the tip. I will put that in my notes. 

Ah well, too bad our schedules didn't conflict. Scotland though, how fun! I love Scotland. Have fun!


----------



## Joe Medve

...


----------



## Skelling

Hi everyone!! The wife and I will be on the inaugural July 7 members cruise.  We are spending about 5 days in Budapest prior to the cruise. 

This is a bucket list trip for us, as I am 4th gen Hungarian, and have wanted to go for quite some time now. The wife and I said for years if a Disney trip ever came around for Hungary we would be there! Well we are there!!!

Can't wait looking forward to meeting those on the same sailing.


----------



## Skelling

Just got a box of goodies from ABD!!!!


----------



## calypso726

Skelling said:


> Hi everyone!! The wife and I will be on the inaugural July 7 members cruise.  We are spending about 5 days in Budapest prior to the cruise.
> 
> This is a bucket list trip for us, as I am 4th gen Hungarian, and have wanted to go for quite some time now. The wife and I said for years if a Disney trip ever came around for Hungary we would be there! Well we are there!!!
> 
> Can't wait looking forward to meeting those on the same sailing.





Skelling said:


> Just got a box of goodies from ABD!!!!



Hi  The husband and I are on the same cruise with you. We are spending a week in Ireland prior to the cruise and then arriving the day before in Budapest. This will be a 20th wedding anniversary trip for us. We got our box too! Looking forward to meeting you both in person.


----------



## Skelling

We have to say, we are a little jealous about your Ireland trip, would like to hear a little about it if we get to hang out a little on the boat, as its on our list as well!

This is our 10th Anniversary


----------



## jeneric997

Skelling said:


> Hi everyone!! The wife and I will be on the inaugural July 7 members cruise.  We are spending about 5 days in Budapest prior to the cruise.
> 
> This is a bucket list trip for us, as I am 4th gen Hungarian, and have wanted to go for quite some time now. The wife and I said for years if a Disney trip ever came around for Hungary we would be there! Well we are there!!!
> 
> Can't wait looking forward to meeting those on the same sailing.



We are also on your cruise.  My husband's grandfather was born in Hungary, so we too have been waiting for an opportunity to travel there.  We are only coming in the day before the cruise, but are trying to see as many things as possible!


----------



## bruinspin

We're booked on the July 21 River Cruise!  5 weeks and counting!!!!  
Just my husband and me. But wait! My SIL and her husband are coming along as well; AND there's more! A dear friend of mine with her husband!  Party of 6 (3 rooms) ready for this amazing adventure!  We're all doing the Prague add on, too.  Sounds like we're in for some fantastic memories! 

Did the ABD Ireland, and ABD France, both absolutely WONDERFUL!


----------



## sayhello

bruinspin said:


> We're booked on the July 21 River Cruise!  5 weeks and counting!!!!
> Just my husband and me. But wait! My SIL and her husband are coming along as well; AND there's more! A dear friend of mine with her husband!  Party of 6 (3 rooms) ready for this amazing adventure!  We're all doing the Prague add on, too.  Sounds like we're in for some fantastic memories!
> 
> Did the ABD Ireland, and ABD France, both absolutely WONDERFUL!


I'll be on this River cruise with you and your party.  Just me.  (Really just me.    )  Looking forward to meeting you all!

Sayhello


----------



## calypso726

Skelling said:


> We have to say, we are a little jealous about your Ireland trip, would like to hear a little about it if we get to hang out a little on the boat, as its on our list as well!
> 
> This is our 10th Anniversary



I'll be happy to share the details on our Ireland trip if we get a chance to hang out. We are pretty easy to spot so please come say Hi if you see us. I'm short, pale skin with red hair, the hubby is Vietnamese with long hair. That is, unless he cuts his hair before the trip for his yearly donation to Locks of Love.


----------



## sayhello

So I called ABD to put in a couple of requests, and while I was on the phone, I asked the Vacationista how many folks were on the July 21st cruise.

Here's the current breakdown:
Adults:     108
13-17 yo:  14
Under 12:  10  (youngest is 6 yo)

So mostly adults, with a few children.

I also asked if they knew which Guides we'd have, and was given this list (I'm guessing about some of the spellings):

Jennae, Birte, Henriette, Katarina, Veronica, Stephanie, Dean & Daniel.

I've only heard of Jennae, Stephanie & Dean, and haven't traveled with any of them.  Very much looking forward to getting to know so many new guides, and finally getting to meet Jennae!

Sayhello


----------



## carpenta

I (we) had Stephanie on our Germany trip.


----------



## calypso726

I had an email from ABD requesting some updated emergency contact info so I figured I'd ask about our sailing as well which is the DVC one on July 7th.

Here is our break down
18 years and older: 107
Ages 13 - 17: 8
Under 12: 10

We have Zoe and Hanneke (YAY!!!!), Daniel, Danny, Jennae, Katrina, Henrietta and they weren't sure who the 8th one was. 

I can't wait to see Hanni and Zoe again! I am looking forward to meeting the rest as well.


----------



## jeneric997

calypso726 said:


> I had an email from ABD requesting some updated emergency contact info so I figured I'd ask about our sailing as well which is the DVC one on July 7th.
> 
> Here is our break down
> 18 years and older: 107
> Ages 13 - 17: 8
> Under 12: 10
> 
> We have Zoe and Hanneke (YAY!!!!), Daniel, Danny, Jennae, Katrina, Henrietta and they weren't sure who the 8th one was.
> 
> I can't wait to see Hanni and Zoe again! I am looking forward to meeting the rest as well.



Thanks for posting the numbers- my girls were wondering how many teens and tweens were on the cruise.


----------



## Theta

Does anyone know the breakdown of teens on the August 4th sailing?


----------



## sayhello

Theta said:


> Does anyone know the breakdown of teens on the August 4th sailing?


If you call ABD, they will tell you.

Sayhello


----------



## slg

I haven't received my box yet!  What is in it?


----------



## calypso726

slg said:


> I haven't received my box yet!  What is in it?








[/URL][/IMG]  

Here is mine. A document holder (would prefer an iPad case though), luggage straps, bag for laundry or other items, back pack (really nice!), luggage tags, a booklet from Ama Waterways on the Danube and our Adventure guidebook.


----------



## slg

When did you get it?  Which cruise are you on?  We are on the July 21, but we leave on July 4 and I want to make sure we get it before we go.  Has anyone on July 21 received their box yet?  And if so, when did you get it?


----------



## calypso726

slg said:


> When did you get it?  Which cruise are you on?  We are on the July 21, but we leave on July 4 and I want to make sure we get it before we go.  Has anyone on July 21 received their box yet?  And if so, when did you get it?



I received it on June 7th. Our cruise is the first one on July 7th.


----------



## slg

Okay, so I have a few days.  Where do you live?  I live on the west coast of Canada.


----------



## sayhello

slg said:


> Okay, so I have a few days.  Where do you live?  I live on the west coast of Canada.


A lot of folks in Canada have reported having issues receiving the box due to customs issues, I believe.  Your really should check with ABD or your TA to see what the status is on it.

I'm on the July 21st River cruise, and I haven't received my box yet.  (East-ish coast of the US).

Sayhello


----------



## slg

Will do.  Thank you.


----------



## calypso726

slg said:


> Okay, so I have a few days.  Where do you live?  I live on the west coast of Canada.



I am in South Florida.


----------



## slg

I am really excited for this trip!


----------



## bruinspin

Great posting, thanks!  FYI, I use my ABD document holder as an iPad case, and it works perfectly!  Glad to get this backpack!  
Creeping up on ONE MONTH!!!!!!  Can't wait!


----------



## sayhello

I just booked 2 tours of Prague with Naked Tours for my post-day in Prague.     Explore Prague Historical Tour and Prague Castle at Night Tour.  

Is anyone else booked on the Prague post-cruise add-on?  Anyone booked for the June 28th one?

Sayhello


----------



## calypso726

sayhello said:


> I just booked 2 tours of Prague with Naked Tours for my post-day in Prague.     Explore Prague Historical Tour and Prague Castle at Night Tour.
> 
> Is anyone else booked on the Prague post-cruise add-on?  Anyone booked for the June 28th one?
> 
> Sayhello



We are doing the post Prague with ABD. I didn't want to take the time to plan it out and figured since ABD already has a tour that goes there it I could trust it would be fine for us. Planning our pre-river cruise trip to Ireland for a week was more than enough to deal with. Likely it's more expensive doing Prague that way with ABD, I didn't even try pricing it out. But then again I also didn't have to plan anything. I'm happy to not have the added stress.


----------



## Raya

Does anyone know what the process/restrictions are for switching cruise dates? DH has a job interview coming up. A new job would probably mean not enough vacation time to go on our planned cruise. But it would make him happier and be better for us in the long run... but I'm still worried about the cruise. :: If it matters we're on a December cruise and have not yet PIF, we booked directly with ABD.


----------



## sayhello

Raya said:


> Does anyone know what the process/restrictions are for switching cruise dates? DH has a job interview coming up. A new job would probably mean not enough vacation time to go on our planned cruise. But it would make him happier and be better for us in the long run... but I'm still worried about the cruise. :: If it matters we're on a December cruise and have not yet PIF, we booked directly with ABD.


ABD is really good about moving deposits to new dates prior to PIF dates.  You can even switch adventures (I did).  I don't know how flexible they are after PIF date, I've never had to do that.  The only thing is, you will be paying the current pricing for the date you switch to.  You don't get to keep the pricing from when you originally booked.

Sayhello


----------



## bruinspin

sayhello said:


> So I called ABD to put in a couple of requests, and while I was on the phone, I asked the Vacationista how many folks were on the July 21st cruise.
> 
> Here's the current breakdown:
> Adults:     108
> 13-17 yo:  14
> Under 12:  10  (youngest is 6 yo)
> 
> So mostly adults, with a few children.
> 
> I also asked if they knew which Guides we'd have, and was given this list (I'm guessing about some of the spellings):
> 
> Jennae, Birte, Henriette, Katarina, Veronica, Stephanie, Dean & Daniel.
> 
> I've only heard of Jennae, Stephanie & Dean, and haven't traveled with any of them.  Very much looking forward to getting to know so many new guides, and finally getting to meet Jennae!
> 
> Sayhello


Great info!  Thanks for thinking of asking and then, thanks for sharing!  I believe we met Stephanie at the 60th b'day celebration at DL!  She was amazing! I haven't heard of any of the other guides, but after "only" 2 trips, I am under the impression, they're ALL pretty magical, and fantastic!  It's a very special group of people, these ABD Tour guides!  

So how do you get the count down thing on the bottom of your posts?


----------



## bruinspin

sayhello said:


> I just booked 2 tours of Prague with Naked Tours for my post-day in Prague.     Explore Prague Historical Tour and Prague Castle at Night Tour.
> 
> Is anyone else booked on the Prague post-cruise add-on?  Anyone booked for the June 28th one?
> 
> Sayhello


We (and the 2 couples we're traveling with) are doing the add-on 3 days in Prague.  Came highly recommended.


----------



## bruinspin

Are people bringing magnets/decorations for their cabin doors?


----------



## calypso726

bruinspin said:


> Are people bringing magnets/decorations for their cabin doors?


 What a great idea! I will now that you mention it. I had not really though of it as a DIsney cruise but technically, it is, so yeah, why not


----------



## sayhello

bruinspin said:


> Great info!  Thanks for thinking of asking and then, thanks for sharing!  I believe we met Stephanie at the 60th b'day celebration at DL!  She was amazing! I haven't heard of any of the other guides, but after "only" 2 trips, I am under the impression, they're ALL pretty magical, and fantastic!  It's a very special group of people, these ABD Tour guides!
> 
> So how do you get the count down thing on the bottom of your posts?


I agree!  The Adventure Guides are 99.9% the cream of the crop!!  They really do make ABD's magical!

Go to this link to create a ticker, and then insert the link in your signature: 

http://www.distickers.com/ticker/main.php

If you hover over your name in the upper right-hand corner of this DISBoards page, you'll see a menu with a selection for Signature.



bruinspin said:


> We (and the 2 couples we're traveling with) are doing the add-on 3 days in Prague.  Came highly recommended.


I'm assuming you mean Prague is highly recommended, since no-one has actually done the add-on yet.     I've had many people tell me Prague is one of the most beautiful cities in Europe!  I'm really looking forward to it!



bruinspin said:


> Are people bringing magnets/decorations for their cabin doors?


I had not intended to.  We don't know if their doors are metal or not, nor do we know if AMAWaterways is OK with putting magnets on doors.  I suppose there's one way to find out...

Sayhello


----------



## carpenta

Sailing with Tauck on one of their river boat ships the interior was really classy more so than a cruise ship interior. The doors were metal on that ship but I did not see anything placed on the doors. Prague is an amazing city and one of Europe's "saved" metro areas for it survived intact during the World Wars in Europe. I can't read this post any more for I am so jealous of all you travelers (lol) going on this wonderful adventure.


----------



## 2PrincesseInTow

Salt Mines-

Just peaking in on your thread as I am on this trip next summer and looking forward to hearing how it goes.  My family and I went on a salt mine tour three years ago while in Salzburg and I would highly recommend it.  It was a lot of fun and very interesting.

Have a wonderful trip!


----------



## sayhello

2PrincesseInTow said:


> Salt Mines-
> 
> Just peaking in on your thread as I am on this trip next summer and looking forward to hearing how it goes.  My family and I went on a salt mine tour three years ago while in Salzburg and I would highly recommend it.  It was a lot of fun and very interesting.
> 
> Have a wonderful trip!


I was definitely leaning towards doing the salt mine based on things I'd read on reports from the Central Europe ABD.  Thanks for the recommendation!

Sayhello


----------



## bruinspin

2PrincesseInTow said:


> Salt Mines-
> 
> Just peaking in on your thread as I am on this trip next summer and looking forward to hearing how it goes.  My family and I went on a salt mine tour three years ago while in Salzburg and I would highly recommend it.  It was a lot of fun and very interesting.
> 
> Have a wonderful trip!


I am SO glad you enjoyed it and recommend it.  I am very much looking forward to the salt mine tour because I went on it as an 8 year old SOOOO many moons ago!  I've raved about it to my husband, so it'll be interesting to see it from the eyes of an "old lady"!  I have a feeling a bit of that 8 year old will appear....  Disney will appreciate it, I hope!  LOL!


----------



## bruinspin

sayhello said:


> I'm assuming you mean Prague is highly recommended, since no-one has actually done the add-on yet.  I've had many people tell me Prague is one of the most beautiful cities in Europe! I'm really looking forward to it!


Yes, that is what I mean, hearing the same as you!


----------



## bruinspin

sayhello said:


> Go to this link to create a ticker, and then insert the link in your signature:
> 
> http://www.distickers.com/ticker/main.php
> 
> If you hover over your name in the upper right-hand corner of this DISBoards page, you'll see a menu with a selection for Signature.



Nope.  Nothing anywhere saying "signature".  I've looked in each section and can't find anything!  Can't even change my picture from the symbol.  Ugh.


----------



## bruinspin

This is all I get:  and clicking on each one takes me to a new screen (already filled in info) and there is no signature place anywhere.  Oh well.


----------



## sayhello

bruinspin said:


> This is all I get:  and clicking on each one takes me to a new screen (already filled in info) and there is no signature place anywhere.  Oh well.
> 
> Your Profile Page
> 
> Personal Details
> Contact Details
> Privacy
> Preferences
> Alert Preferences
> External Accounts
> Password
> 
> Your News Feed
> Conversations
> Alerts
> Likes You've Received
> Your Content
> People You Follow
> People You Ignore
> 
> Show online status
> 
> Log Out


Sorry, I didn't notice how many posts you had.  Check again.  I think you have to have at least 10 posts to get a Signature, and you have 11 now.

It should show up between Personal Details and Contact Details.

Sayhello


----------



## sayhello

Lookie here!  The christening of our ship, the AMAViola in Vilshofen, Germany!!  

SOON!!!

So cool to think I'll be there, on that ship, in a month's time!  






Sayhello


----------



## bruinspin

sayhello said:


> Sorry, I didn't notice how many posts you had.  Check again.  I think you have to have at least 10 posts to get a Signature, and you have 11 now.
> 
> It should show up between Personal Details and Contact Details.
> 
> Sayhello


Thank you!  Lookie lookie!  I did it!


----------



## sayhello

bruinspin said:


> Thank you!  Lookie lookie!  I did it!


Yay!!  

Sayhello


----------



## calypso726

I thought I'd share my ABD/DVC manicure. I couldn't think of a theme I liked enough for the river cruise so I went with the ABD and DVC logos.


----------



## sayhello

calypso726 said:


> I thought I'd share my ABD/DVC manicure. I couldn't think of a theme I liked enough for the river cruise so I went with the ABD and DVC logos.View attachment 177304


Did you do that yourself, or get a professional to do it?  VERY nice!!

Sayhello


----------



## calypso726

sayhello said:


> Did you do that yourself, or get a professional to do it?  VERY nice!!
> 
> Sayhello



Thank you. Oh no not me. That is the work of my nail tech. She is a big Disney fan and I always have her do something Disney on my nails before I go on vacations. I asked her if she could pull off the logos and she said she'd give it a shot. I thought they came out pretty cool.


----------



## figment52

calypso726 said:


> Thank you. Oh no not me. That is the work of my nail tech. She is a big Disney fan and I always have her do something Disney on my nails before I go on vacations. I asked her if she could pull off the logos and she said she'd give it a shot. I thought they came out pretty cool.



The manicure is very nice but I LOVE your ring!


----------



## bruinspin

calypso726 said:


> Thank you. Oh no not me. That is the work of my nail tech. She is a big Disney fan and I always have her do something Disney on my nails before I go on vacations. I asked her if she could pull off the logos and she said she'd give it a shot. I thought they came out pretty cool.



Wow!  Fantastic job!  (I noticed your beautiful ring, too!)


----------



## calypso726

figment52 said:


> The manicure is very nice but I LOVE your ring!





bruinspin said:


> Wow!  Fantastic job!  (I noticed your beautiful ring, too!)



Thank you very much for the nice compliments. Technically I can call it a Disney ring. It was purchased on our Alaska cruise with DCL on the Wonder. DH had been promising to get me a new wedding ring set with blue diamonds. The Sophia Fiori jeweler was on board that cruise. In the light the stones are the same shade as the glaciers. I loved the ring and the fact they were the same pretty color as the glacier.So DH bought it for me and I bought him the matching men's wedding band


----------



## bruinspin

calypso726 said:


> Thank you very much for the nice compliments. Technically I can call it a Disney ring. It was purchased on our Alaska cruise with DCL on the Wonder. DH had been promising to get me a new wedding ring set with blue diamonds. The Sophia Fiori jeweler was on board that cruise. In the light the stones are the same shade as the glaciers. I loved the ring and the fact they were the same pretty color as the glacier.So DH bought it for me and I bought him the matching men's wedding band



What a lovely, romantic story, and makes your rings very extra special!  Oh those Sophia Fiori guys!  Very nice, and beautiful jewelry!  I've gotten a couple DCL necklaces from them.  I found a ring at one of the jewelry stores in Juno that was supposed to be hearts made out of abalone.  Well, all I could see was hidden mickeys!  So guess who got that ring!  Ha ha ha!  Not nearly as nice and beautiful as yours, but lots of fun indeed!


----------



## Skelling

So what is everyone thinking about it being a members cruise? We all know DCL does all kind of stuff, are any of you expecting some similarities, or have there been othe rr ABD member cruises? First cruise for me let alone a members cruise, wife has been on a DCL.


----------



## calypso726

We have done DCL DVC member cruises and I would hope that ABD adds some extra pixie dust to this DVC member river cruise. However, this is the first year that ABD is doing river cruises and the DVC member one is the first sailing. My expectations are high but that is simply because it is ABD. They would be high even if it weren't a DVC member river cruise. I did get my first dose of pixie dust for this trip already! We received our first ever surprise upgrade on any cruise. We've been on 15 Disney cruises ad that has never happened. We got an email letting us know we had been upgraded to a category AA cabin which is the one just below a suite! That made my day.  I'd been having a stressful week and really looking forward to this vacation! It was a most pleasant and unexpected surprise! I imagine someone must have cancelled their AA cabin and the wait list had someone hoping for a cabin in our category.


----------



## Skelling

calypso726 said:


> We have done DCL DVC member cruises and I would hope that ABD adds some extra pixie dust to this DVC member river cruise. However, this is the first year that ABD is doing river cruises and the DVC member one is the first sailing. My expectations are high but that is simply because it is ABD. They would be high even if it weren't a DVC member river cruise. I did get my first dose of pixie dust for this trip already! We received our first ever surprise upgrade on any cruise. We've been on 15 Disney cruises ad that has never happened. We got an email letting us know we had been upgraded to a category AA cabin which is the one just below a suite! That made my day.  I'd been having a stressful week and really looking forward to this vacation! It was a most pleasant and unexpected surprise! I imagine someone must have cancelled their AA cabin and the wait list had someone hoping for a cabin in our category.




@calypso726 that is awesome about the upgrade, great for you guys!

 We agree that the fact of the cruise itself through Disney, set high standards, let alone a members cruise....


----------



## DVC Doc

Being that this is the first ABD Danube river cruise, I would expect someone from ABD management to be on board and thus lots of "extras!"  My parents were on the very first Amazon River Cruise and Galapagos adventure and they received lots of "special treatment!"


----------



## sayhello

I wonder how the welcome reception is going to work on these River cruises or if they are even going to bother with something like that on these cruises.   I can't imagine that they'd have everyone sitting around while 160 people introduce themselves.  That would take forever.   I'm a little sad to be losing that though, and the sense of family you get by traveling with the same group of folks for several days, but I'm hopeful ABD have already thought about this, and will work to foster it even though the groups could be fairly disconnected.

That said, is anyone on the July 21st trip interested in setting up some sort of meet and greet on the ship?  Or if you're all doing the pre-day in Budapest, maybe at the Marriott the evening before the cruise?  I'd like to know who my fellow DISers are!  

Sayhello


----------



## pandw

sayhello said:


> I wonder how the welcome reception is going to work on these River cruises or if they are even going to bother with something like that on these cruises.   I can't imagine that they'd have everyone sitting around while 160 people introduce themselves.  That would take forever.   I'm a little sad to be losing that though, and the sense of family you get by traveling with the same group of folks for several days, but I'm hopeful ABD have already thought about this, and will work to foster it even though the groups could be fairly disconnected.
> 
> That said, is anyone on the July 21st trip interested in setting up some sort of meet and greet on the ship?  Or if you're all doing the pre-day in Budapest, maybe at the Marriott the evening before the cruise?  I'd like to know who my fellow DISers are!
> 
> Sayhello


Hi  We will be coming into  Budapest the day before around lunchtime..might be a little jet lagged. We would enjoy connecting for dinner or afterwards.  Looking forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## DVC Doc

We were thinking of going here once we are arrive in Budapest to help with the jet lag!  It's a 500 year old thermal bath!  Apparently it's just across the Danube from the Marriott.

http://en.rudasfurdo.hu


----------



## sayhello

DVC Doc said:


> We were thinking of going here once we are arrive in Budapest to help with the jet lag!  It's a 500 year old thermal bath!  Apparently it's just across the Danube from the Marriott.
> 
> http://en.rudasfurdo.hu


RADIO-ACTIVE hot spring water???  

Sayhello


----------



## Theta

We are on the August 4th sailing.  Me, my husband, and two teens 19 and 17.  

We could meet up at the Marriott the night before sailing if anyone is interested.


----------



## sayhello

pandw said:


> Hi  We will be coming into  Budapest the day before around lunchtime..might be a little jet lagged. We would enjoy connecting for dinner or afterwards.  Looking forward to meeting everyone.


Looking forward to meeting you, pandw!  I guess when it's a little closer, we can figure out how to arrange this.  

Sayhello


----------



## pandw

sayhello said:


> I wonder how the welcome reception is going to work on these River cruises or if they are even going to bother with something like that on these cruises.   I can't imagine that they'd have everyone sitting around while 160 people introduce themselves.  That would take forever.   I'm a little sad to be losing that though, and the sense of family you get by traveling with the same group of folks for several days, but I'm hopeful ABD have already thought about this, and will work to foster it even though the groups could be fairly disconnected.
> 
> That said, is anyone on the July 21st trip interested in setting up some sort of meet and greet on the ship?  Or if you're all doing the pre-day in Budapest, maybe at the Marriott the evening before the cruise?  I'd like to know who my fellow DISers are!
> 
> Sayhello


We will need a recommendation for dinner.  Someplace near that Marriott that takes credit cards as we weren't planning to exchange currency for Budapest.  I hope we don't need to.


----------



## sayhello

pandw said:


> We will need a recommendation for dinner.  Someplace near that Marriott that takes credit cards as we weren't planning to exchange currency for Budapest.  I hope we don't need to.


I'm sure the concierge at the Marriott can give us a recommendation.  I wasn't planning on getting Hungarian currency, either, just some euros (which I already have, left over from another trip) and some Czech koruna (since I have an extra post-day in Prague).  I'll check out TripAdvisor for a restaurant; there might be something there.

Sayhello


----------



## sayhello

OK, so I was looking at AMAWaterways' website and they say:





> Electricity on board all ships is 220v, with 2-pin power outlets. You will need an adapter, and/or converter depending on which electrical appliances you bring with you.


So it looks like I need to take my European adapters with me.  Most ocean cruises I've been on, they've had 110 plugs available...  Although I guess I'd need them for Prague anyways.  

Sayhello


----------



## Theta

What is the dress code on the river boat?  

Wondering if we can get everything in carry-ons.


----------



## sayhello

Theta said:


> What is the dress code on the river boat?
> 
> Wondering if we can get everything in carry-ons.


I was wondering the same thing.  I think I'll contact ABD...

Sayhello


----------



## Theta

sayhello said:


> I was wondering the same thing.  I think I'll contact ABD...
> 
> Sayhello




Thank you!

My 17 year old daughter was putting together blouses/skirts and tank top/shorts outfits, similar things she would wear on Disney ocean cruises.  I wondered if she needs a little more dressy for dinner and also sweaters for the top deck in the evenings??


----------



## Bobo912

sayhello said:


> I'm sure the concierge at the Marriott can give us a recommendation.  I wasn't planning on getting Hungarian currency, either, just some euros (which I already have, left over from another trip) and some Czech koruna (since I have an extra post-day in Prague).  I'll check out TripAdvisor for a restaurant; there might be something there.
> 
> Sayhello




When we stayed at the Marriot we had dinner on the first night at the restaurant in the hotel, since we were tired, and the food was quite good.  Next day we had lunch at the restaurant next door to the hotel, Dunacorso.  We could see the terrace with it's brightly colored umbrellas from our room and it looked so inviting that is the main reason we decided to have lunch there - and because it was so convenient.  I wasn't very hungry, so I just had goulash soup and to the best of my memory it was pretty good.  I don't recall what my son had.  I don't think either of us was blown away by the food (although we didn't really try enough to judge) but the location is great with a view of the river.And both restaurants take credit card.


----------



## sayhello

Bobo912 said:


> When we stayed at the Marriot we had dinner on the first night at the restaurant in the hotel, since we were tired, and the food was quite good.  Next day we had lunch at the restaurant next door to the hotel, Dunacorso.  We could see the terrace with it's brightly colored umbrellas from our room and it looked so inviting that is the main reason we decided to have lunch there - and because it was so convenient.  I wasn't very hungry, so I just had goulash soup and to the best of my memory it was pretty good.  I don't recall what my son had.  I don't think either of us was blown away by the food (although we didn't really try enough to judge) but the location is great with a view of the river.And both restaurants take credit card.


Thanks!!  That's great info!

Sayhello


----------



## DVC Doc

Also, Cafe Gerbeaud is highly recommended and just a short walk from the Marriott.  We are looking forward to going here for coffee and dessert! 

http://www.gerbeaud.hu


----------



## sayhello

YAY!!  I just got my box for the July 21st cruise!    It contained the drawstring laundry bag, the document/tablet holder, the canvas backpack, the luggage strap and the handbook.   There's also a destination guide from AMAWaterways about the sites along the Danube.  (Did anyone get actual luggage tags as listed, or are they talking about the paper ones inside the booklet?)

The document holder is really, really nice, but it's honestly too big/heavy to be useful while traveling.  I may find it useful in just normal life, though.

The document answers the dress code question.  It says:

"The dress code on board the ship is "casual and comfortable" by day and "smart casual" for dinner.  We kindly ask guests not to wear bathing suits in the restaurants or lounge at any time.  Please be advised that shorts are not suitable for dinner.  You may wish to wear something a bit dressier for the Captain's Dinner (_jackets and ties not required_).  We recommend wearing comfortable shoes for shore excursions.  Walking barefoot in the public areas of the ship is prohibited."

The packing list suggests:

*DAYTIME ATTIRE*

T-shirts
Shorts
Jeans, long pants, capris, khakis

Lightweight rain jacket
Hat/visor/sun hat
Swimsuit/swim shirt/rash guard
Sweater/jacket
_Swimsuits are not allowed in the ship restaurants or lounge at any time._
*
DINNER ATTIRE**

Smart or resort casual
Collared shirts, polo shirts
Long pants
Dress, skirt or sundress
_*Unlike ocean cruises, there are no formal nights._

*FOOTWEAR*

Closed-toe shoes
_Walking barefoot in the public areas of the ship is prohibited._


I'm still going to call ABD and see if they have any additions to this.

Sayhello


----------



## DVC Doc

sayhello said:


> YAY!! I just got my box for the July 21st cruise!  It contained the drawstring laundry bag, the document/tablet holder, the canvas backpack, the luggage strap and the handbook. There's also a destination guide from AMAWaterways about the sites along the Danube. (Did anyone get actual luggage tags as listed, or are they talking about the paper ones inside the booklet?)



Congrats on getting your box!  Yes, we received two blue leather luggage tags in addition to the paper ones and orange luggage straps.

I have also clarified with ABD that "nice, non-holey" jeans are acceptable at dinner.


----------



## sayhello

DVC Doc said:


> Congrats on getting your box!  Yes, we received two blue leather luggage tags in addition to the paper ones and orange luggage straps.
> 
> I have also clarified with ABD that "nice, non-holey" jeans are acceptable at dinner.


  No leather luggage tag for me.  I think I'll call ABD...

Sayhello

*ETA:*  Yay!  The Vacationista is sending me out a leather luggage tag!


----------



## Eeyore18

We were just got our box yesterday too!  We will be staying at the Marriott the night before too! Can't believe it is almost here! I thought I saw the amount of children on the cruise. Hopefully my daughter will have someone near her age. We'll have 3 generations on this trip.


----------



## LuckyBelle1

Following up on the dress code question above - do you think that nice shorts and a collared shirt would be appropriate for boys 10 and 12, for dinner?


----------



## sayhello

LuckyBelle1 said:


> Following up on the dress code question above - do you think that nice shorts and a collared shirt would be appropriate for boys 10 and 12, for dinner?


It's certainly up to you, but the dress code in the booklet that I quoted above specifically says "_Please be advised that shorts are not suitable for dinner._"

Sayhello


----------



## Jmagid

I am new to the forum and ABD and river cruises . My daughter age 10 and I are booked for the July 21 cruise. Staying extra day in Vienna at end of cruise.was looking for feedback from passengers who very already sailed on the ship and itinerary.


----------



## Theta

I just booked this cruise a few weeks ago, so I am way behind in planning.

Just a quick question, are transfers included only on the day of embarkation?  If so, how are people getting from the airport to your hotel if your arrival is a day or two earlier?  Just grab a cab or are people pre-booking drivers?


----------



## sayhello

Theta said:


> I just booked this cruise a few weeks ago, so I am way behind in planning.
> 
> Just a quick question, are transfers included only on the day of embarkation?  If so, how are people getting from the airport to your hotel if your arrival is a day or two earlier?  Just grab a cab or are people pre-booking drivers?


I'm assuming you're not doing the pre-day(s) through ABD?  Because if you were, the transfers from your hotel to the ship *would* be included.  I did it that way, so I haven't researched anything else.

Sayhello


----------



## sayhello

Jmagid said:


> I am new to the forum and ABD and river cruises . My daughter age 10 and I are booked for the July 21 cruise. Staying extra day in Vienna at end of cruise.was looking for feedback from passengers who very already sailed on the ship and itinerary.


This is a new itinerary for this year, and no-one has done this cruise yet.  The ship is brand new for this summer, also.  The first departure (which is a DVC exclusive) leaves on July 7th.   We should start getting reports at that time, as a lot of folks from this board are on that first cruise.

I'll be on the July 21st cruise, also.  Are you coming in early to Budapest?  A few of us who are coming in the day before the cruise are thinking about setting up to meet for dinner on the 20th.  Love to have you join us if you'll be there.

Sayhello


----------



## bruinspin

sayhello said:


> I'm assuming you're not doing the pre-day(s) through ABD?  Because if you were, the transfers from your hotel to the ship *would* be included.  I did it that way, so I haven't researched anything else.
> 
> Sayhello


You should contact your vacationista (or just call DVC...) and they will tell you if you will be picked up by them at the airport and transferred to the hotel.  We are coming in a day early as well, and it (the transfer) is included with the trip.


----------



## bruinspin

Theta said:


> I just booked this cruise a few weeks ago, so I am way behind in planning.
> 
> Just a quick question, are transfers included only on the day of embarkation?  If so, how are people getting from the airport to your hotel if your arrival is a day or two earlier?  Just grab a cab or are people pre-booking drivers?


You should contact your vacationista (or just call DVC...) and they will tell you if you will be picked up by them at the airport and transferred to the hotel. We are coming in a day early as well, and it (the transfer) is included with the trip.


----------



## Theta

bruinspin said:


> You should contact your vacationista (or just call DVC...) and they will tell you if you will be picked up by them at the airport and transferred to the hotel.  We are coming in a day early as well, and it (the transfer) is included with the trip.




That's great!  I will call ABD tomorrow!

Thank you bruinspin.

Yes, sayhello,  we did not book the pre hotel stay with ABD.


----------



## bruinspin

sayhello said:


> OK, so I was looking at AMAWaterways' website and they say:So it looks like I need to take my European adapters with me.  Most ocean cruises I've been on, they've had 110 plugs available...  Although I guess I'd need them for Prague anyways.
> 
> Sayhello


Great info!  Thanks for the reminder to pack those puppies!  We learned to bring a multiple plug outlet to plug in to one converter so more things (husband's phone AND my camera battery) could be charged at the same time...


----------



## sayhello

Theta said:


> That's great!  I will call ABD tomorrow!
> 
> Thank you bruinspin.
> 
> Yes, sayhello,  we did not book the pre hotel stay with ABD.


You might have to wait until Tuesday.  It's hard to say if they're going to be open on the holiday!

It's so hard to know anymore what ABD will & won't cover as far as transfers, because it's changed a few times.  If you booked with ABD, it's definitely covered.  If you didn't, they *might* cover you to/from the Marriott, but if you're not staying at the Marriott, you'd most likely, at the least, have to get yourself from the Marriott to your hotel.  And you'd probably at the least have to get back to the Marriott to get the transfer to the port.  I agree with bruinspin, your best bet is to talk to your Vacationista or Travel Agent, and find out for sure from them. 

Sayhello


----------



## JimB.

Boarding passes printed - check!

Bags packed - check!

Bags in car - ok, not check. 

Flying out of Orlando at 9:10 to-morr-ow!

See ya there fellow DisNerds!!


----------



## DVC Doc

We're off to Budapest!  Looking forward to meeting our fellow travelers on this inaugural adventure!


----------



## calypso726

DVC Doc said:


> We're off to Budapest!  Looking forward to meeting our fellow travelers on this inaugural adventure!



Safe travels! We fly out tomorrow.


----------



## carpenta

Wish all of your travels safe and looking forward to reports when you return. Hope you have a great trip Sayhello! I an SO jealous.


----------



## sayhello

carpenta said:


> Wish all of your travels safe and looking forward to reports when you return. Hope you have a great trip Sayhello! I an SO jealous.


Thanks, carpenta!  I don't leave for a couple of weeks yet.    But soon!

Sayhello


----------



## jeneric997

We are currently on a train to Vienna after a complete train debacle out of Paris.  Taking a little longer to get to Budapest then originally planned. 

This train is crazy because it is filled with people going to a music festival.  Tons of beer and liquor,  singing. Tried to get my 16 year old to score us some free beer,  she refused, darn kid .

Can't ever emphasize enough to always arrive a day early!


----------



## carpenta

sayhello said:


> Thanks, carpenta!  I don't leave for a couple of weeks yet.    But soon!
> 
> Sayhello



  Great news for you. The Euro is down to 105.00 and hopefully ( for U.S. travel in Europe) it will fall even more. I remember traveling at 144.00 to the dollar. Have you started packing yet?


----------



## sayhello

jeneric997 said:


> We are currently on a train to Vienna after a complete train debacle out of Paris.  Taking a little longer to get to Budapest then originally planned.
> 
> This train is crazy because it is filled with people going to a music festival.  Tons of beer and liquor,  singing. Tried to get my 16 year old to score us some free beer,  she refused, darn kid .
> 
> Can't ever emphasize enough to always arrive a day early!


Amen!!!  You just never know what's going to happen!

What was your "train debacle"?  That does NOT sound good!



carpenta said:


> Great news for you. The Euro is down to 105.00 and hopefully ( for U.S. travel in Europe) it will fall even more. I remember traveling at 144.00 to the dollar. Have you started packing yet?


I actually already have a bunch of Euros left over from 2 years ago, so that won't help much, and pretty much everything else is already paid for through ABD or direct booking.    But I guess any OYO meals will be cheaper!

I haven't started actually packing yet, because the longer I have to pack, the more I over-pack.  But I *am* starting to "stage" stuff (ie, put it aside as something I intend to pack).

Sayhello


----------



## Theta

Is the first ADB Danube sailing tomorrow 7/7/2016?

We are all waiting excitedly for reports!

Below is a review of the AmaViola I found. It was on a Rhyne cruise, but the description of the AmaViola is wonderful!

*AmaViola Review*

We had done a couple of ocean cruises years ago, kind of avoided this bit, but had heard good things about the river cruises, and Ama in particular. Ship: This is a new ship in 2016 and the decor is upscale and comfortable. Plenty of upper deck space with comfortable furniture, large inside lounge with plenty of space, and two dining rooms (regular and a small specialty room did you can reserve at no extra charge.

They have two really upscale coffee machines so you could do coffee or tea anytime. Food. The cuisine was way better than I expected it to be For breakfast I can; 'think of anything They do not have ... smoked salmon, omelets, eggs Benedict pancakes, waffles, fruit, cereals, and a cold smoothie did was different everyday. They have one person who only bakes during the night, so all the baked good were tasty and fresh. lunches included a buffet (salads, etc.) as well as a menu to order to entree, soup (the cream soups were divine), etc. dinners were very pleasant with plenty to choose from.

Wine and beer are free with lunch and dinner and generously poured. desserts were great and They always have three flavors of ice cream to choose from as well.The specialty restaurant seats like 26 people, is located at the upper rear of the ship and delivered a great multi-course meal in a very pleasant space. You simply sign up for the night you'd like to go as the desk (no extra charge). There are snacks available anytime plus a tea in the afternoon, late nights snacks about 10:30, etc.

Service: is impeccable from the cabin attendants, to the bar and restaurant staff, and the front desk / bursar. First class personnel with very good fluency in English.Tours: are all included; there are no additional charges and more than one choice each day. On this Rhine cruise, it looks like all the lines go to the same places pretty much.

We loved Strasbourg, Cologne, and Heidelberg. The stops in smaller town were pleasant as well; the guides and coach drivers were all very professional. Cost: Our one-week cruise which about $ 4,000 each ($ 575 / day). The only extras were drinks in the bar, spa, gift shop, and laundry (we did laundry once and it was very reasonable as are the bar prices). This market has skyrocketed so there are many lines to choose from. We would go straight back to Ama if we do another one ... and likely will. If you use a travel agent, try the get prepaid gratuities included so you do not have to foll with than on board. We did travel insurance on our own separately.

Entertainment: was a nice mix of a very good female vocalist one evening, a really good accordion / female vocalist duo (I know that sounds weird but theywere excellent), and a trio Comprised of two violins and a so guitar-- really good. Every night one of the staff Played dance music and a good group of folks would come each night for that. Conclusion: All the river ships are of basically the same size Because of the locks, so have about 150+ passengers and 50 crew.We really liked that it was so easy to meet fellow passengers and the vibe among all of the folks on board (passengers + staff) what most pleasant.

I was a bit Concerned did I'd get bored, but did not what the case at all. There was plenty to choose from each day, or you could do your own thing in the stops, Including stay on the ship for the day. We had a wonderful week and hope do go on another sooner than later


----------



## sayhello

Theta said:


> Is the first ADB Danube sailing tomorrow 7/7/2016?
> 
> We are all waiting excitedly for reports!
> 
> Below is a review of the AmaViola I found. It was on a Rhyne cruise, but the description of the AmaViola is wonderful!


Yep, the DVC exclusive ABD Danube River cruise starts tomorrow, and we have several DISers on that sailing!  I, too, am anxiously awaiting their reports (although I don't want to be spoiled, so it's a rough dichotomy).  

Thanks for posting the review of the AmaViola!  Really looking forward to sailing on her!

Sayhello


----------



## Skelling

Hello fellow member cruisers!!! We just spent the last 5 days in Budapest, and the city is beautiful, friendly and so welcoming!!!  We don't want to leave but we can not wait to be on the cruise.  See ya all in a few hours!!!


----------



## TexasMouseFan

Are ALL the tips included?  I know the ABD guide tips are included, but what about the stateroom host?  Do you think the ABD guides were tipped well?  So if they normally recommend $7 to $9, do you think they were given the $9 per day recommendation?  Just thinking about what additional tip money we will need.  And since there are so many guides, would you add additional tips to each guide or just the guide(s) that you felt like went above an beyond (which I am sure they all will do!)

Also, did anyone else' handbook call the trip 'Magic in the Baltic'?   Our handbook has that on the front cover and a picture of the DCL Magic on the back cover.  The contents of the handbook seem to be correct.   Just wondering if anyone had the same problem.  We are on the July 14 trip.

Thanks!


----------



## sayhello

TexasMouseFan said:


> Are ALL the tips included?  I know the ABD guide tips are included, but what about the stateroom host?  Do you think the ABD guides were tipped well?  So if they normally recommend $7 to $9, do you think they were given the $9 per day recommendation?  Just thinking about what additional tip money we will need.  And since there are so many guides, would you add additional tips to each guide or just the guide(s) that you felt like went above an beyond (which I am sure they all will do!)
> 
> Also, did anyone else' handbook call the trip 'Magic in the Baltic'?   Our handbook has that on the front cover and a picture of the DCL Magic on the back cover.  The contents of the handbook seem to be correct.   Just wondering if anyone had the same problem.  We are on the July 14 trip.
> 
> Thanks!


Yes, ALL tips are included.  I think they included the Adventure Guide's tips because a) there are 8 Guides and it would just be too confusing to figure out which ones to tip and how much, etc.  I would assume they'd get their normal recommended tip amount from ABD, since they aren't doing other trips where they might get tipped better.

My Handbook for the July 21st cruise says "Jewels Along the Danube" and shows the AMAViola.  So it looks like they got it right eventually.

Sayhello


----------



## Theta

For those who have received their boxes.  We just received ours today and are trying decipher the luggage tag. 

I wrote this on Calypso's report, "...Did your luggage tags have your deck and cabin number on them so they knew where to deliver your luggage?

I received my tags and they have a big V on the tag. I am not sure if that means "V" Violin deck or "V" for AmaViola."

But I just opened the other box for our second room and those tags have a "W" on the tags.


----------



## SCFamily4

Very late to post... but, better late than never, right? 

We (family of 4) are on the July 14th sailing.  We are staying in Prague for 2 nights pre-cruise (hotel thru Disney but not the ABD package) and then the one extra night in Budapest post cruise. We are flying out of Atlanta Monday afternoon (7/11) thru JFK to Prague.  First River Cruise for us, our third ABD.  Kids are older (13 and 17) so fingers crossed that they will love this as much as the others!!!  

We have 2 rooms, and also received luggage tags with the "V" an "W" markings. 

Looking forward to meeting Fellow adventurers!   Will post feedback of course!


----------



## sayhello

Theta said:


> For those who have received their boxes.  We just received ours today and are trying decipher the luggage tag.
> 
> I wrote this on Calypso's report, "...Did your luggage tags have your deck and cabin number on them so they knew where to deliver your luggage?
> 
> I received my tags and they have a big V on the tag. I am not sure if that means "V" Violin deck or "V" for AmaViola."
> 
> But I just opened the other box for our second room and those tags have a "W" on the tags.


I have one set of luggage tags, and they have an "E" on them.  So who knows what it means!  

Sayhello


----------



## Cousin Orville

Theta said:


> For those who have received their boxes.  We just received ours today and are trying decipher the luggage tag.
> 
> I wrote this on Calypso's report, "...Did your luggage tags have your deck and cabin number on them so they knew where to deliver your luggage?
> 
> I received my tags and they have a big V on the tag. I am not sure if that means "V" Violin deck or "V" for AmaViola."
> 
> But I just opened the other box for our second room and those tags have a "W" on the tags.



I'm on an upcoming Germany ABD and have a "B" on my luggage tag.  So, I don't think the letters are specific to River cruises.  Just something new for luggage tags.


----------



## Kidoctr

Another late comer -just got caught up on all the posts.  My husband and I will be on the July 28th cruise with another couple - we're not child-less but will be child-free.    Sadly, we haven't gotten our box yet.  Maybe I'll give our Vacationista a call on Monday.  Thanks for all the great information.  I look forward to following the DISers currently sailing. We are DVC, ABD x 2 so far, and veteran cruisers (mostly Celebrity) but first time on a river cruise.  We're also booked for the ABD Ecuador and Galapagos tour in 2017 with our son who will be graduating from high school and also turning 18.    Nice to meet you all.


----------



## SCFamily4

Quick question about the luggage tags ... 
Should these be placed on luggage before we leave on our flights or just before the cruise (after we arrive in Prague).  I was worried the airlines would remove the tags we placed ahead of flights - and we certainly didn't want to do anything to increase chances of "misplaced" or lost luggage!!! Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## sayhello

SCFamily4 said:


> Quick question about the luggage tags ...
> Should these be placed on luggage before we leave on our flights or just before the cruise (after we arrive in Prague).  I was worried the airlines would remove the tags we placed ahead of flights - and we certainly didn't want to do anything to increase chances of "misplaced" or lost luggage!!! Thanks in advance for your help.


I always put them on after I arrive.  I'm picking my own luggage up at the airport, so it's pointless to put them on before my flight, and as you said, there's a chance of them being inadvertently or purposely removed by the airlines.  Since I'm doing a pre-day, I'll probably put them on when I get to the hotel in Budapest.  Sounds like you're doing the pre-cruise in Prague, so that's when I'd do it for you.  It's only needed once ABD takes "custody" of your luggage.  

That said, I always put a copy of my ABD reservation inside my checked luggage in case it doesn't make it there when I do.  I'd want them to contact ABD to arrange getting it to me.

Sayhello


----------



## slg

We are in Budapest for two nights before the cruise and don't know what,to do,there.  Normally,I,would do the hop on hop off but the trip advisor reviews were really bad.  And the Budapest card doesn't seem worth it.  Any suggestions?  I would prefer just walking around to,places. We are at the Marriott.


----------



## carpenta

The main indoor Central market hall is 5 minutes away. Budapest is very easy to walk. There is a casino a couple blocks away next to the symphony hall. Walk 15 minutes and the zoo (one of the oldest around) and Szechenyi Baths world famous warm water spa. The Opera house is a good little walk which is located on the high society street fashioned after Paris. You can walk across the chain bridge and check out the view of the Capital building from the  Fisherman's Bastion "castle" built for a Hungarian celebration 1895-1902. Tour St. Stephan's Cathedral a quick walk from the Marriot. Hero's Square is about 25 minute walk. Vaci Street is the famous shopping and pedestrian street a few minutes away. etc. etc.... I suggest getting a guide book such as Foders or such on Amazon where you can see the city and plan what you want to visit. Just a wonderful city to explore walking.


----------



## bruinspin

sayhello said:


> I have one set of luggage tags, and they have an "E" on them.  So who knows what it means!
> 
> Sayhello





Theta said:


> For those who have received their boxes.  We just received ours today and are trying decipher the luggage tag.
> 
> I wrote this on Calypso's report, "...Did your luggage tags have your deck and cabin number on them so they knew where to deliver your luggage?
> 
> I received my tags and they have a big V on the tag. I am not sure if that means "V" Violin deck or "V" for AmaViola."
> 
> But I just opened the other box for our second room and those tags have a "W" on the tags.


Ours has an "L" on our tags.  We're staying afterwards in Prague.... It may be in order of when you booked the cruise?  Ours was booked 15-16 months ago!


----------



## sayhello

So just following up.  I know @pandw said they were interested in meeting for dinner on the pre-day (July 20th) in Budapest.  Is anyone else interested?  If I'm correct, @Eeyore18, @slg, @Carolann4, @Jmagid, @Hlee & @bruinspin are also on the July 21st cruise.  We could plan to meet in the lobby of the Marriott at a particular time (6pm?) Not sure how we'll know each other, although maybe we could carry something from the ABD box (the orange strap?   ) We could then talk to the concierge about somewhere to eat.

Let me know what you think!

Sayhello

ETA:  Adding @PrincessRunningSlow to the list!


----------



## carpenta

The Marriot lobby is not very large and there will be a bunch of tables and chairs on your left as you enter across from the check in desk. It would be easy to gather there with a little sign that you are from the ABD cruise. The Marriot has an outside bar and restaurant on the ground floor that overlooks the Danube. Great place to grab a drink and gather. Hope it helps.


----------



## sayhello

carpenta said:


> The Marriot lobby is not very large and there will be a bunch of tables and chairs on your left as you enter across from the check in desk. It would be easy to gather there with a little sign that you are from the ABD cruise. The Marriot has an outside bar and restaurant on the ground floor that overlooks the Danube. Great place to grab a drink and gather. Hope it helps.


Thanks, carpenta!  That's great info.

Sayhello


----------



## Carolann4

sayhello said:


> So just following up.  I know @pandw said they were interested in meeting for dinner on the pre-day (July 20th) in Budapest.  Is anyone else interested?  If I'm correct, @Eeyore18, @slg, @Carolann4, @Jmagid, @Hlee & @bruinspin are also on the July 21st cruise.  We could plan to meet in the lobby of the Marriott at a particular time (6pm?) Not sure how we'll know each other, although maybe we could carry something from the ABD box (the orange strap?   ) We could then talk to the concierge about somewhere to eat.
> 
> Let me know what you think!
> 
> Sayhello
> 
> ETA:  Adding @PrincessRunningSlow to the list!


Hi Sayhello, We arrive late afternoon( after 4 I think) from Heathrow into Budapest.  Not sure of our plans as yet, will look for you in the lobby. Carol


----------



## tgeorge

I'd be very interested to hear what most people think about the cabin categories when you return.  I know, like an ocean cruise, cabin category is very subjective.  Lately, I've been sailing in suites, but it certainly isn't a necessity (especially when you spend so little time on the boat). A balcony, however, would definitely be a must.  I'm sure the views are amazing.  With that being said, it will also depend on whether or not I would go solo or if I could get my DH to come along.


----------



## pandw

carpenta said:


> The Marriot lobby is not very large and there will be a bunch of tables and chairs on your left as you enter across from the check in desk. It would be easy to gather there with a little sign that you are from the ABD cruise. The Marriot has an outside bar and restaurant on the ground floor that overlooks the Danube. Great place to grab a drink and gather. Hope it helps.


Hi. I think that sounds good and 6:00 is a good time. Only a week to go!


----------



## sayhello

Carolann4 said:


> Hi Sayhello, We arrive late afternoon( after 4 I think) from Heathrow into Budapest.  Not sure of our plans as yet, will look for you in the lobby. Carol





pandw said:


> Hi. I think that sounds good and 6:00 is a good time. Only a week to go!


Great!  I'll try to get some sort of a sign so that you all know it's me.   

One week!  

Sayhello


----------



## sayhello

tgeorge said:


> I'd be very interested to hear what most people think about the cabin categories when you return.  I know, like an ocean cruise, cabin category is very subjective.  Lately, I've been sailing in suites, but it certainly isn't a necessity (especially when you spend so little time on the boat). A balcony, however, would definitely be a must.  I'm sure the views are amazing.  With that being said, it will also depend on whether or not I would go solo or if I could get my DH to come along.


I got the compromise category C, which has a "French balcony", which is, basically, a sliding glass door that opens to the outside, with a seating area inside the cabin.  They had a limited special when they first introduced the Danube cruise for a 50% single supplement if you booked a category C as a solo, which basically made it cheaper than the category E's!  Pretty much the only way I could do this cruise!

Sayhello


----------



## tgeorge

Thanks Sayhello!  It sounds like you got a great deal.  I'm thinking I'm going to have to talk someone into going with me . I'm assuming unlike the other ABDs, this solo supplement will be like cruises.  I just looked at the cabin information.  The French balcony would be a great compromise.  Have a fantastic trip!


----------



## sayhello

tgeorge said:


> Thanks Sayhello!  It sounds like you got a great deal.  I'm thinking I'm going to have to talk someone into going with me . I'm assuming unlike the other ABDs, this solo supplement will be like cruises.  I just looked at the cabin information.  The French balcony would be a great compromise.  Have a fantastic trip!


Yes, it is like cruises.  Except for the special I got, the single supplement was 100%, ie, you paid the same as 2 people.  

Thanks!    I will definitely report back!

Sayhello


----------



## SCFamily4

So - about the tags. 

We are in Prague (hotel thru ABD, but not doing add-on). When we arrived and were met by ABD, we were given new tags for our luggage and were told NOT to use the orange tags!   Am keeping the orange tags just in case .... 

We depart from Prague tomorrow morning for the cruise. So excited!


----------



## tgeorge

sayhello said:


> Yes, it is like cruises.  Except for the special I got, the single supplement was 100%, ie, you paid the same as 2 people.
> 
> Thanks!    I will definitely report back!
> 
> Sayhello



Well, even if I can't talk DH into going maybe I can bring my friend Nicole. Her and I are doing the BSM trip next December. If I would have to pay for two people, someone may as well get a free trip out of it 

That's why the single supplement  for the land based ABDs doesn't seem as bad. Cruises just make it a little harder to swallow. But, I've  thought about river cruises for awhile and I'm loving Calypso's TR. So, I'm hoping maybe 2018. We have a Southern Caribbean cruise booked for February 2018 for our ten year anniversary, so, I'm thinking I may be able to make a summer trip work. Although, if DH will go, then it will have to be 2019. He doesn't get near the amount of PTO that I do. 

Thanks again for the info. Really appreciate it


----------



## sayhello

YAY!!!  I got my Global Entry in time for this trip!  

Sayhello


----------



## TexasMouseFan

I am on the cruise now.  I want to pass on one very BIG piece of advice...do not worry about packing extra clothes for dinner!  We come back from excursions very late and pretty much go straight to dinner.  Several Disney executives are on board with us and they are also going straight to dinner without changing clothes.  People are wearing their jeans and shorts to dinner.   If dressing up is your thing, go ahead.  Just don't think you have to.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

sayhello said:


> YAY!!!  I got my Global Entry in time for this trip!
> 
> Sayhello


You are going to love Global entry. It saves so much time. Nice to always have the PRE check also for Domestic flights. Make sure you update all your FF accounts with the number.


----------



## cbarganz

TexasMouseFan said:


> I am on the cruise now.  I want to pass on one very BIG piece of advice...do not worry about packing extra clothes for dinner!  We come back from excursions very late and pretty much go straight to dinner.  Several Disney executives are on board with us and they are also going straight to dinner without changing clothes.  People are wearing their jeans and shorts to dinner.   If dressing up is your thing, go ahead.  Just don't think you have to.


That is great news. We sail on August 4 and have been fretting over the clothes issue with our 19yo as he does not dress up for anything. He is just very casual.


----------



## LuckyBelle1

Thank you so much for reporting on dinner attire.   I am packing today and this will help cut down our load considerably!!


----------



## TexasMouseFan

For your reference...laundry prices.  All prices are in euro and for washing only (not ironing)
Dresses - 2.5
Pants/jeans - 2.0
Shirts - 1.8


----------



## sayhello

TexasMouseFan said:


> I am on the cruise now.  I want to pass on one very BIG piece of advice...do not worry about packing extra clothes for dinner!  We come back from excursions very late and pretty much go straight to dinner.  Several Disney executives are on board with us and they are also going straight to dinner without changing clothes.  People are wearing their jeans and shorts to dinner.   If dressing up is your thing, go ahead.  Just don't think you have to.


THANK YOU!!  That will be a HUGE help!

Sayhello


----------



## sayhello

How has the weather been?  As it relates to clothes?

Sayhello


----------



## sayhello

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> You are going to love Global entry. It saves so much time. Nice to always have the PRE check also for Domestic flights. Make sure you update all your FF accounts with the number.


Oh!  That's a really good idea about the FF accounts!  Thanks!


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

sayhello said:


> Oh!  That's a really good idea about the FF accounts!  Thanks!


Yep, that way you are sure to get pre if you book a ticket and don't have to remember to put it in. Guess how I know this, lol!


----------



## sayhello

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> Yep, that way you are sure to get pre if you book a ticket and don't have to remember to put it in. Guess how I know this, lol!




Sayhello


----------



## Kidoctr

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> Yep, that way you are sure to get pre if you book a ticket and don't have to remember to put it in. Guess how I know this, lol!



We've had TSA trusted traveler status for years and love it. If you google TSA pre check, though, you'll find that even with TT or paying for Pre Check status that pre check is not guaranteed. It's supposed to depend on how often you travel and in our experience that seems to be true. I travel a lot more for business than my husband does. We always joke about whether the TSA Gods decided to bestow him with Pre Check - there's been many times I'll get pre check and he won't.


----------



## calypso726

sayhello said:


> YAY!!!  I got my Global Entry in time for this trip!
> 
> Sayhello



You will be so glad you got it! Boy did it come in handy coming back home. The line for customs was so long they were not letting people get into the line after they got off our plane. They were holding them in the hallway before customs. Only people with global entry was allowed to proceed. There was no line so we were out in less than a minute.


----------



## figment52

calypso726 said:


> You will be so glad you got it! Boy did it come in handy coming back home. The line for customs was so long they were not letting people get into the line after they got off our plane. They were holding them in the hallway before customs. Only people with global entry was allowed to proceed. There was no line so we were out in less than a minute.


 

 OMG, which airport?


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

Kidoctr said:


> We've had TSA trusted traveler status for years and love it. If you google TSA pre check, though, you'll find that even with TT or paying for Pre Check status that pre check is not guaranteed. It's supposed to depend on how often you travel and in our experience that seems to be true. I travel a lot more for business than my husband does. We always joke about whether the TSA Gods decided to bestow him with Pre Check - there's been many times I'll get pre check and he won't.


We used to get it haphazardly, but since we've gotten global entry (2 years ago) whole family has been 100%. Now I better not have jinxed us


----------



## tgeorge

I've had TSA pre for years (Army), but just got Global Entry this spring.  We'll see how handy it comes in this fall, but if it is anything like what Calypso dealt with, I'll be very happy that I got it!  That sounds horrible.

Now, I just have to get DH to apply.  May as well since it is free with our AMEX and he does travel for work.  I think he'll definitely appreciate it.


----------



## sayhello

Kidoctr said:


> We've had TSA trusted traveler status for years and love it. If you google TSA pre check, though, you'll find that even with TT or paying for Pre Check status that pre check is not guaranteed. It's supposed to depend on how often you travel and in our experience that seems to be true. I travel a lot more for business than my husband does. We always joke about whether the TSA Gods decided to bestow him with Pre Check - there's been many times I'll get pre check and he won't.


Is TSA trusted traveler status the same as Global Entry?  According to what I read, with Global Entry, you're supposed to get TSA PreChek every time unless you are chosen for random extra screening, which is random, and can happen to anyone.  I've gotten it a lot recently even without the Global Entry, but with things the way they are these days with the TSA, I prefer to have it in more of a guaranteed status.



calypso726 said:


> You will be so glad you got it! Boy did it come in handy coming back home. The line for customs was so long they were not letting people get into the line after they got off our plane. They were holding them in the hallway before customs. Only people with global entry was allowed to proceed. There was no line so we were out in less than a minute.


YIKES!  Now I'm doubly glad!!  

Sayhello


----------



## sayhello

tgeorge said:


> I've had TSA pre for years (Army), but just got Global Entry this spring.  We'll see how handy it comes in this fall, but if it is anything like what Calypso dealt with, I'll be very happy that I got it!  That sounds horrible.
> 
> Now, I just have to get DH to apply.  May as well since it is free with our AMEX and he does travel for work.  I think he'll definitely appreciate it.


For Global Entry, you both have to have it (or you go through customs separately).  He can't get through on yours.

Sayhello


----------



## TexasMouseFan

sayhello said:


> How has the weather been?  As it relates to clothes?
> 
> Sayhello


The weather has been cool...upper 60s to low 70s so far.  It seems like the weather is very unpredictable here.  We did the Prague pre-adventure and it was very hot there and it is supposed to get to the upper 70s for the rest of the week.


----------



## calypso726

figment52 said:


> OMG, which airport?



This was when we connected in Boston last night. 



tgeorge said:


> I've had TSA pre for years (Army), but just got Global Entry this spring.  We'll see how handy it comes in this fall, but if it is anything like what Calypso dealt with, I'll be very happy that I got it!  That sounds horrible.
> 
> Now, I just have to get DH to apply.  May as well since it is free with our AMEX and he does travel for work.  I think he'll definitely appreciate it.



I've always been happy to avoid the lines coming back home through Miami Int'l Airport. Never been so happy to have it than this past trip! The line yesterday was insane and it was after 10 pm. We had an overnight connection that departed at 6 something this morning. This morning was the happiest I have been to have been pre checked! The security line stretched on and on and on. Meanwhile, the pre check line only had a few people.


----------



## sayhello

TexasMouseFan said:


> The weather has been cool...upper 60s to low 70s so far.  It seems like the weather is very unpredictable here.  We did the Prague pre-adventure and it was very hot there and it is supposed to get to the upper 70s for the rest of the week.


Thanks!  So pretty much, layers.

Sayhello


----------



## bruinspin

sayhello said:


> Thanks, carpenta!  That's great info.
> 
> Sayhello


This is great info.  I'll be traveling with 5 other adults, so I can't speak for all of them as to what the "group" is going to want to do.  I think meeting everyone in that area even if it's just to say hello (especially to you, sayhello!) would be fantastic!  Can't believe we leave the day after tomorrow!!!!!!!!  After booking this adventure 16 months ago.....  YIPEEEEE!!!


----------



## bruinspin

sayhello said:


> So just following up.  I know @pandw said they were interested in meeting for dinner on the pre-day (July 20th) in Budapest.  Is anyone else interested?  If I'm correct, @Eeyore18, @slg, @Carolann4, @Jmagid, @Hlee & @bruinspin are also on the July 21st cruise.  We could plan to meet in the lobby of the Marriott at a particular time (6pm?) Not sure how we'll know each other, although maybe we could carry something from the ABD box (the orange strap?   ) We could then talk to the concierge about somewhere to eat.
> 
> Let me know what you think!
> 
> Sayhello
> 
> ETA:  Adding @PrincessRunningSlow to the list!


I answered below.... but this will be fun to see everyone even if we don't eat together.    Day after tomorrow!!!!!!!!!  EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bruinspin

TexasMouseFan said:


> I am on the cruise now.  I want to pass on one very BIG piece of advice...do not worry about packing extra clothes for dinner!  We come back from excursions very late and pretty much go straight to dinner.  Several Disney executives are on board with us and they are also going straight to dinner without changing clothes.  People are wearing their jeans and shorts to dinner.   If dressing up is your thing, go ahead.  Just don't think you have to.


GREAT information!  Thank you!!!  Going to still pack one or two sundresses (because I bought them for the cruise...) but still, so much less stress in packing!!!!


----------



## sayhello

bruinspin said:


> This is great info.  I'll be traveling with 5 other adults, so I can't speak for all of them as to what the "group" is going to want to do.  I think meeting everyone in that area even if it's just to say hello (especially to you, sayhello!) would be fantastic!  Can't believe we leave the day after tomorrow!!!!!!!!  After booking this adventure 16 months ago.....  YIPEEEEE!!!





bruinspin said:


> I answered below.... but this will be fun to see everyone even if we don't eat together.    Day after tomorrow!!!!!!!!!  EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hopefully it all works out, but my plan is to be there at 6pm!  I can't believe it's day after tomorrow, either!  I booked this opening day!  ALMOST THERE!!!!

Sayhello


----------



## nifferearly

TexasMouseFan said:


> I am on the cruise now.  I want to pass on one very BIG piece of advice...do not worry about packing extra clothes for dinner!  We come back from excursions very late and pretty much go straight to dinner.  Several Disney executives are on board with us and they are also going straight to dinner without changing clothes.  People are wearing their jeans and shorts to dinner.   If dressing up is your thing, go ahead.  Just don't think you have to.



Thank you so much for posting this! I have been stressing about the dinner clothes (mostly because my husband gets annoyed at me every time I mention him bringing dress clothes). Any chance you went to the classical concert? If you did, how dressy was that? Would women need a dress or skirt? Would men need a jacket or would pants and a dress shirt be appropriate?


----------



## carpenta

sayhello said:


> Hopefully it all works out, but my plan is to be there at 6pm!  I can't believe it's day after tomorrow, either!  I booked this opening day!  ALMOST THERE!!!!
> 
> Sayhello



 Wishing you a wonderful trip and sitting on the edge of my seat for your up coming review Sayhello. Safe travels.


----------



## calypso726

nifferearly said:


> Thank you so much for posting this! I have been stressing about the dinner clothes (mostly because my husband gets annoyed at me every time I mention him bringing dress clothes). Any chance you went to the classical concert? If you did, how dressy was that? Would women need a dress or skirt? Would men need a jacket or would pants and a dress shirt be appropriate?



I went to the classical concert. There is no AC in the room and it is warm. I saw one man in a jacket, but I wouldn't recommend wearing one. Some were dressed up some were in shorts and tees and it seemed fine whichever route you chose to go. I had DH wear a dress shirt and I dressed up my outfit a bit with accessories and flats. Some women were in skirts or a dress. Totally not necessary. If I were to go again tomorrow I would not worry about dressing up anything and would pack less and be more comfortable. I also would not feel out of place which was my main concern and the reason I even packed outfits for dinner. Don't do it. You really don't need to. I'd only bring one outfit that was a step above jeans, shorts and t-shirts to wear. I'd wear it for the chef's table dinner and that would only be because I wanted to have one dinner that was kind of like being at Palo on DCL.


----------



## sayhello

carpenta said:


> Wishing you a wonderful trip and sitting on the edge of my seat for your up coming review Sayhello. Safe travels.


Thanks, carpenta!    It likely won't be real time (I have nothing but respect for people who can manage that!) but I *will* be doing one!

Sayhello


----------



## Eeyore18

We will try to stop by around 6:00 also. Depends how tired we are from the jet lag. We leave tomorrow night at 8:00 pm. 
Can't believe it is here!


----------



## sayhello

Eeyore18 said:


> We will try to stop by around 6:00 also. Depends how tired we are from the jet lag. We leave tomorrow night at 8:00 pm.
> Can't believe it is here!


I know there's no guarantee for anyone!    We all have to play it by ear for arrival day!  I hope you're up to it, and we see you there.  Otherwise, on the ship!  Since we have WiFi on the ship, I will be checking in here ocassionally!

Sayhello


----------



## sayhello

For those who have (or are doing) this cruise, was there anything you needed a backpack or similar bag for?  Or will I be OK with my travel purse I normally use?  It can be worn cross-body.

Sayhello


----------



## calypso726

sayhello said:


> For those who have (or are doing) this cruise, was there anything you needed a backpack or similar bag for?  Or will I be OK with my travel purse I normally use?  It can be worn cross-body.
> 
> Sayhello



I used my travel purse which is a cross body. I only needed to carry my camera, phone, sunglasses, inhaler and it was convenient to carry a water bottle when I wanted to be hands free.


----------



## sayhello

calypso726 said:


> I used my travel purse which is a cross body. I only needed to carry my camera, phone, sunglasses, inhaler and it was convenient to carry a water bottle when I wanted to be hands free.


Thanks!  That's what I thought, but thank you for confirming!

Sayhello


----------



## calypso726

sayhello said:


> Thanks!  That's what I thought, but thank you for confirming!
> 
> Sayhello



You're welcome! If I could pull off wearing cargo shorts I'd have gone that route


----------



## Kidoctr

sayhello said:


> Is TSA trusted traveler status the same as Global Entry?  According to what I read, with Global Entry, you're supposed to get TSA PreChek every time unless you are chosen for random extra screening, which is random, and can happen to anyone.  I've gotten it a lot recently even without the Global Entry, but with things the way they are these days with the TSA, I prefer to have it in more of a guaranteed status.
> 
> YIKES!  Now I'm doubly glad!!
> 
> Sayhello



Yes, Trusted Traveler aka Known Traveler aka Global Entry are all the same.  Maybe things have changed recently but here's where I was reading about TT and PreCheck:

"Having your Known Traveler ID connected to your ticket information will then make you _eligible_ for TSA PreCheck, but it’s not a guarantee – you won’t get selected every time, though it is pretty consistent. The good news is, your odds increase every time you fly: two years ago, when I first got Global Entry, I was being selected about 50% of the time, but these days it’s more like 100% – even on international itineraries.

Read more: http://thepointsguy.com/2014/03/how...tsa-precheck-with-global-entry/#ixzz4EoFRivpm

Skipping the line at customs is way worth it!


----------



## SCFamily4

sayhello said:


> How has the weather been?  As it relates to clothes?
> 
> Sayhello



Weather has been lovely - rather "cool" (for this SC girl), with temps for most of the cruise so far in the upper 60s and 70s.  We've had maybe two or three periods of rain, but nothing lengthy. That said -- I understand last week was MUCH warmer, and some of the excursions were hot (example: biking and @90 degree heat). We have been quite lucky with the weather.   It is warming up as we start to wrap up the cruise -- @83 in Bratislava today, and 83/85 in Budapest to end the week.


----------



## SCFamily4

This may have been mentioned previously, but while I am thinking about it ....

There are free postcards in the lobby of the AmaViola.   Four scenes are available (Passau, Budapest, Bavaria, and a Castle along the Danube - Austria, I believe).  If you use these postcards, the postage is free!  You just hand it over, and they will post for you.  If you give them one of your own postcards to mail, they will charge your room for postage.   Still a good deal in my opinion!  

The wifi has been good, somewhat spotty at times (totally understandable).   Haven't been able to send or load huge files, but emails and a few pics have posted without any problems.


----------



## sayhello

SCFamily4 said:


> Weather has been lovely - rather "cool" (for this SC girl), with temps for most of the cruise so far in the upper 60s and 70s.  We've had maybe two or three periods of rain, but nothing lengthy. That said -- I understand last week was MUCH warmer, and some of the excursions were hot (example: biking and @90 degree heat). We have been quite lucky with the weather.   It is warming up as we start to wrap up the cruise -- @83 in Bratislava today, and 83/85 in Budapest to end the week.


Ah!  You got my favorite weather!

Sayhello


----------



## nifferearly

calypso726 said:


> I went to the classical concert. There is no AC in the room and it is warm. I saw one man in a jacket, but I wouldn't recommend wearing one. Some were dressed up some were in shorts and tees and it seemed fine whichever route you chose to go. I had DH wear a dress shirt and I dressed up my outfit a bit with accessories and flats. Some women were in skirts or a dress. Totally not necessary. If I were to go again tomorrow I would not worry about dressing up anything and would pack less and be more comfortable. I also would not feel out of place which was my main concern and the reason I even packed outfits for dinner. Don't do it. You really don't need to. I'd only bring one outfit that was a step above jeans, shorts and t-shirts to wear. I'd wear it for the chef's table dinner and that would only be because I wanted to have one dinner that was kind of like being at Palo on DCL.



Thanks for your response - that's very helpful!


----------



## sayhello

In Budapest, at the Marriott!  Saw the AmaViola tied up (2 deep, with at least 7 other ships. )   Was too pooped after a long walk to keep going & see if anyone was there.  Flight from Paris to Budapest wad *horrid* (crowded, hot, no aisle seat and my suitcase is still in Paris...  )    Trying really hard to stay awake to help with the jetlag.   Tummy not happy with me.  But it's sunny and beautiful, and I'm hopefully meeting up with folks in a little over an hour,  so it's allhi 

Sayhello


----------



## tgeorge

Oh no! That sounds like a bad way to begin the trip, but you made it and hopefully your suitcase gets to you quickly.  Have a fantastic trip!


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

sayhello said:


> In Budapest, at the Marriott!  Saw the AmaViola tied up (2 deep, with at least 7 other ships. )   Was too pooped after a long walk to keep going & see if anyone was there.  Flight from Paris to Budapest wad *horrid* (crowded, hot, no aisle seat and my suitcase is still in Paris...  )    Trying really hard to stay awake to help with the jetlag.   Tummy not happy with me.  But it's sunny and beautiful, and I'm hopefully meeting up with folks in a little over an hour,  so it's allhi
> 
> Sayhello


Glad you are there safely but bummer about the bag! Hopefully it arrives quickly!


----------



## Tiggerina

Me, DH and DS 10 will be on the July 28th - August 4th Trip.  

I was just reading some of the Post here.  Thanks for the 411 !


----------



## carpenta

Sorry about your bag(s) also but that is the reason why I never fly through Paris. Hope your "tummy" gets better. Maybe some paprika chicken would help.


----------



## SCFamily4

sayhello said:


> In Budapest, at the Marriott!  Saw the AmaViola tied up (2 deep, with at least 7 other ships. )   Was too pooped after a long walk to keep going & see if anyone was there.  Flight from Paris to Budapest wad *horrid* (crowded, hot, no aisle seat and my suitcase is still in Paris...  )    Trying really hard to stay awake to help with the jetlag.   Tummy not happy with me.  But it's sunny and beautiful, and I'm hopefully meeting up with folks in a little over an hour,  so it's allhi
> 
> Sayhello



So glad you made it to Budapest -- and hope your bag isn't far behind. We disembark from the AmaViola @9am, heading to the Marriott. Perhaps we will cross paths!   Hope you are feeling a bit better -- you will love the River Cruise!! Can't wait to hear your thoughts.


----------



## sayhello

tgeorge said:


> Oh no! That sounds like a bad way to begin the trip, but you made it and hopefully your suitcase gets to you quickly.  Have a fantastic trip!


Thanks!  It showed up overnight.  Got it around 8 this morning.  Yay!!!



CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> Glad you are there safely but bummer about the bag! Hopefully it arrives quickly!


It wasn't a great way to start, but I got my bag this morning, and met with the Adventure Guides, and things are looking up tremendously.



carpenta said:


> Sorry about your bag(s) also but that is the reason why I never fly through Paris. Hope your "tummy" gets better. Maybe some paprika chicken would help.


Absolutely my last time through CDG.  Blech!  I *did* have paprika chicken last night, and my stomach is much better.  Hmmmm....  



SCFamily4 said:


> So glad you made it to Budapest -- and hope your bag isn't far behind. We disembark from the AmaViola @9am, heading to the Marriott. Perhaps we will cross paths!   Hope you are feeling a bit better -- you will love the River Cruise!! Can't wait to hear your thoughts.


Thanks!  Wish I'd read this earlier.  I'm still at the Marriott, leaving in a few minutes.  Darn!

Sayhello


----------



## calypso726

Glad to hear you are feeling better and got your bag back. Can't wait to hear your thoughts on the river cruise. We are so tempted to do it again!

Please tell Hanni and Zoe that Wally and Terrie send hugs and said, "Love you, mean it!"

Have fun and let us all know how your adventure is going! Oh especially the apricot farm since we didn't do that one!


----------



## Cousin Orville

@sayhello   Sorry to hear about your luggage, but glad you got it somewhat quickly.  Looking forward to hearing your thoughts on the cruise.


----------



## Calfan

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> We used to get it haphazardly, but since we've gotten global entry (2 years ago) whole family has been 100%. Now I better not have jinxed us



Our experience has been the same.


----------



## sayhello

calypso726 said:


> Glad to hear you are feeling better and got your bag back. Can't wait to hear your thoughts on the river cruise. We are so tempted to do it again!
> 
> Please tell Hanni and Zoe that Wally and Terrie send hugs and said, "Love you, mean it!"
> 
> Have fun and let us all know how your adventure is going! Oh especially the apricot farm since we didn't do that one!


Hanneke & Zoe both say "Hi!"!!

Sayhello


----------



## MKMK

Just returned back from July 14th trip.   We had a wonderful time -- as always, Disney knows what they are doing    Continually impressed how they do such a great job of catering to all age groups.  One thing i would emphasize -- we packed for warm weather, but it was cool (cold in my book) and rainy for the first half.  It warmed up as we got closer to Budapest.  If I was doing it again, would "pack for all seasons" and as other posters mentioned, don't feel the need to bring dressy clothes for dinner or the concert unless you personally want to.  It is very casual.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

sayhello said:


> Hanneke & Zoe both say "Hi!"!!
> 
> Sayhello


You lucky lady!!! I can't believe you have them. Say "hi" from us as well. Love those ladies.


----------



## TexasMouseFan

nifferearly said:


> Thank you so much for posting this! I have been stressing about the dinner clothes (mostly because my husband gets annoyed at me every time I mention him bringing dress clothes). Any chance you went to the classical concert? If you did, how dressy was that? Would women need a dress or skirt? Would men need a jacket or would pants and a dress shirt be appropriate?


We did go to the concert (it was very nice!).  First thing to know is that the concert hall (greenhouse) is not air conditioned.  They only have a few oscillating fans going but I believe they turned them off during the actual concert.  Our ABD group wore a mix of lightweight dresses and slacks/ capris for the women and slacks/ kakis with polo or short sleeved shirts for the men.  I do not remember anyone with a jacket.  There were people in jeans but I don't remember anyone in shorts.


----------



## TexasMouseFan

We have returned home from the July 14th cruise.  I have to say the river cruise experience was wonderful!  I'm so glad that ABD has introduced this adventure to us!  The guides (Hanni, Zoe, Danny, Daniel, Birte, Yeti, Katka, and Jennae) were excellent and worked seamlessly together. Trying to manage and coordinate 148 people and keep everyone happy is no easy feat. ABD definitely selected the best of the best for us!
General feedback:  
Don't worry about dressing up for dinner.  Save the suitcase space for souvenirs. 
Plan on busy, fast paced days. 
Do the Prague pre-cruise add on if possible (ABD should add a Budapest post cruise add on because there is so much to see - add extra time on your own if you can).  
Remember this is not a DCL cruise. There are no youth counselors on the ship to watch your kids.  There are no youth activity spaces to let your kids play in.  Enjoy your family time together. 
Be prepared for a wonderful, habit forming experience!


----------



## Skelling

Inaugural member cruisers, I heard that there was a code or something from the guides, with all the pictures they took.  Is this true?


----------



## calypso726

Skelling said:


> Inaugural member cruisers, I heard that there was a code or something from the guides, with all the pictures they took.  Is this true?



Yes.


----------



## Skelling

Do you know this code Calypso and are you willing to share


----------



## sayhello

Skelling said:


> Inaugural member cruisers, I heard that there was a code or something from the guides, with all the pictures they took.  Is this true?


For us, the code was on the "Adventurer" from the last night of the cruise.

Sayhello


----------



## jenbear25

My husband and I are so excited to be on the December sailing. It will be our second ABD. We did Southeast Asia last summer.


----------



## tink1970

Think I've forgotten to officially announce we're on the last trip of the year (12/22-29 plus Prague add on). Although my ticker has reflected it for a while


----------



## d2lane

Just booked the December 20-27, 2017 Danube Christmas market cruise.........  looking forward to reading about this years Christmas market cruises....


----------



## bruinspin

sayhello said:


> For us, the code was on the "Adventurer" from the last night of the cruise.
> 
> Sayhello


Hi there!  Are the pictures still up?  We weren't aware of this and have been waiting all this time to get the code to see our pictures!  (Group of 6, and none of us knew this!)


----------



## bruinspin

UGH, just found it.  Will go to look....


----------



## sayhello

bruinspin said:


> Hi there!  Are the pictures still up?  We weren't aware of this and have been waiting all this time to get the code to see our pictures!  (Group of 6, and none of us knew this!)





bruinspin said:


> UGH, just found it.  Will go to look....


They're still out there, because there was a mixup & issue with the photos from the Prague add-on.  They're supposed to be out there until 11/2/16.   I was just looking at them yesterday, and they were still out there.

Let me know if you have any issues accessing them!

Sayhello


----------



## bruinspin

bruinspin said:


> Hi there!  Are the pictures still up?  We weren't aware of this and have been waiting all this time to get the code to see our pictures!  (Group of 6, and none of us knew this!)





sayhello said:


> For us, the code was on the "Adventurer" from the last night of the cruise.
> 
> Sayhello


OH MY GOSH!  One hour in to looking at these pictures and reliving what a great time it was!  There sure are some great ones of you!!!!  Fun stuff, fun memories, right?    Onward, not even half way through!!!!


----------



## bruinspin

sayhello said:


> They're still out there, because there was a mixup & issue with the photos from the Prague add-on.  They're supposed to be out there until 11/2/16.   I was just looking at them yesterday, and they were still out there.
> 
> Let me know if you have any issues accessing them!
> 
> Sayhello


Thanks!  OH MY GOSH! I've been looking at these pictures for an hour now and reliving what a great time it was! There sure are some great ones of you, Sayhello!!!! Fun stuff, fun memories, right?  Onward, so much fun going through these!!!!  (as always, thanks for being your helpful self!!!) <3


----------



## sayhello

bruinspin said:


> Thanks!  OH MY GOSH! I've been looking at these pictures for an hour now and reliving what a great time it was! There sure are some great ones of you, Sayhello!!!! Fun stuff, fun memories, right?  Onward, so much fun going through these!!!!  (as always, thanks for being your helpful self!!!) <3


You are really quite welcome!  

You're going to have to PM me your RL name, because I'm getting senile, and can't remember which folks you represent.    Bad Sayhello!

They *are* just wonderful to look through!  Although it's odd having so many photos of places & things that happened that I wasn't at...

Sayhello


----------



## joeyandangiesmom

d2lane said:


> Just booked the December 20-27, 2017 Danube Christmas market cruise.........  looking forward to reading about this years Christmas market cruises....



Us too!  Excited about the Christmas markets.  We did Viva Italia ABD Christmas 2014 and it was magical.  My 'kids' will be adults this trip so that will be something in itself LOL!


----------



## luckylady131

Anyone signed up for the summer 2017 Danube cruises yet?  Plan on booking one of them now that disney is running a special.  Just not sure which dates just yet.  We have a (then) 11 and 7 year old going with us, so family,y of 4.  

Anyone on the past cruises this summer book 2 separate rooms or connecting rooms if you had 4+ in your party?  How did that work out?


----------



## luckylady131

Also...did you use a TA to book your river cruise?  I have an Italy ABD in May and used Dreams Unlimited to book that.  Was thinking of using them again to book the Danube cruise.  Just wondered what everyone else did.


----------



## tink1970

While I did not use DU for our Holiday Danube cruise because when DH decided his heart was set upon it...the darn thing was sold out so I was checking the website multiple times a day for an available cabin- didn't want a TA to have to do that! However, for our Rhine Holiday river cruise we did book through DU.


----------



## ag73

Hi, 
Just booked the Dec 22-29  Holiday Danube River Cruise.  1st ABD ever... It's me and my DD(10).  Please let me know if there is a meet or a fb group and any information/trip report?  It'll be highly appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## Team Renshaw

sayhello said:


> OK, here it is!  The Meets Thread for the new ABD Danube River cruises!  Post here to talk & share about this trip and hopefully connect with other DISers on the same departure.
> 
> Roll Call:
> 
> Current:
> 
> Jul 7 - 14, 2016 (DVC cruise)
> - calypso726 & W@LL-E (DH)
> - JimB & DW
> - engle, DH, & another couple
> - jeneric997, DH, DD (16) & DD (12 almost 13)
> - tatafernow (Mary), Sheila, their 2 girls Haley (21) & Taylor (19), her brother & his wife & her sister & sister's sig other
> - DVC doc & partner (33), DVC doc's parents & sister (25)
> 
> Jul 14 - 21, 2016 - tsgirl, husband & 3 older daughters (18, 22, & 24)
> 
> Jul 21 - 28, 2016
> - Sayhello
> - Hlee, husband, daughter (8) & Hlee's mother-in-law
> - Eeyore18, mom (Irene) & daughter (11)
> - pandw & husband
> - slg, DH, 3 sons (20,15,17) & oldest son's girlfriend
> - bruinspin & husband, SIL & her husband, & a dear friend & her husband
> - Jmagid & daughter (10)
> - Carolann4 & ? & friends
> - PrincessRunningSlow & ?
> 
> Aug 4 - 11, 2016
> - 263a2879, hubby, 2 daughters (4 & 8) & in laws
> - cbarganz, husband, son (18) & daughter (14)
> 
> Dec 22 - 29, 2016
> - sabremc & daughter (11)
> 
> - acndis, DH & DS (9)
> - Kez250, DH, DD (13) & DS (15)
> - rubybell_99, husband, daughter (13), daughter (11) & rubybell_99's sister
> - atheneze & husband
> - wendy151950 & DD (21)
> - AddictedtoTravel & daughter (15)


Hi All, I can't believe it took me this long to find this Thread. We are Team Renshaw, Aleks ,Stacy, Bella (11), we booked the 12/22/16 cruise in Feb.
we are looking forward to meeting all of you. this is our 2nd ABD trip. Is there going to be a FE gift Exchange? I now its not a "Disney Ship" so to speak. but I have not found anything on this forum yet that shows sign ups. Any info would be great. See you in a few weeks .


----------



## sayhello

Team Renshaw said:


> Hi All, I can't believe it took me this long to find this Thread. We are Team Renshaw, Aleks ,Stacy, Bella (11), we booked the 12/22/16 cruise in Feb.
> we are looking forward to meeting all of you. this is our 2nd ABD trip. Is there going to be a FE gift Exchange? I now its not a "Disney Ship" so to speak. but I have not found anything on this forum yet that shows sign ups. Any info would be great. See you in a few weeks .


I haven't heard anything on this Forum about a Fish Extender exchange for any of the river cruises.  The riverboats do not have any sort of hook, of a fish type or otherwise, outside the cabins, and magnets don't work on the doors, so I don't know physically how you'd do a traditional FE exchange even if there were enough people from the DIS on your cruise.

Not to say someone might not come up with an answer, but it's a bit of an obstacle.

It's a fabulous cruise, and a beautiful ship, and a wonderful cruise, and, of course, fabulous Adventure Guides.  You'll love it!

Sayhello


----------



## sayhello

whoops double post


----------



## Team Renshaw

sayhello said:


> I haven't heard anything on this Forum about a Fish Extender exchange for any of the river cruises.  The riverboats do not have any sort of hook, of a fish type or otherwise, outside the cabins, and magnets don't work on the doors, so I don't know physically how you'd do a traditional FE exchange even if there were enough people from the DIS on your cruise.
> 
> Not to say someone might not come up with an answer, but it's a bit of an obstacle.
> 
> It's a fabulous cruise, and a beautiful ship, and a wonderful cruise, and, of course, fabulous Adventure Guides.  You'll love it!
> 
> Sayhello


Thanks, Less stuff to pack.HA HA


----------



## dvcjane

The River Cruise sounds amazing!  Can't wait to go in the future


----------



## d2lane

just booked my flights from SFO to Munich for the 12/20/17 Danube Christmas Markets cruise.  (and my flights from Dublin to Orlando for post cruise, now I just have to find something for Budapest to Dublin)   Is there a special meet up thread?  Or is there anyone interested in participating in one?   It's just my soon to be retired husband and I,  no kids on our first river cruise,  but we are well seasoned DCL cruisers.  

Lynda


----------



## 60+yrs of disney

d2lane said:


> just booked my flights from SFO to Munich for the 12/20/17 Danube Christmas Markets cruise.  (and my flights from Dublin to Orlando for post cruise, now I just have to find something for Budapest to Dublin)   Is there a special meet up thread?  Or is there anyone interested in participating in one?   It's just my soon to be retired husband and I,  no kids on our first river cruise,  but we are well seasoned DCL cruisers.
> 
> Lynda


We booked the August cruise and can't find anyone else going either. DCL is much easier to find others going on same ship.


----------



## d2lane

That's the unfortunate (and fortunate) difference between having 2,000 plus passengers and 160 passengers on a cruise.


----------



## 60+yrs of disney

d2lane said:


> That's the unfortunate (and fortunate) difference between having 2,000 plus passengers and 160 passengers on a cruise.


  I guess it is. We are headed to Helsinki after our cruise. I still need something around the end of the year because our next cruise on DCL isn't until June.


----------



## tink1970

I hope y'all enjoy your trips! We were on the Christmas cruise this year and it was wonderful (cold, but wonderful!).

Shay


----------



## Lou L

We booked the Christmas cruise for Dec 20/17 and pre-cruse to Prague with my husband my son who will be 8 by then.


----------



## mmouse37

Looking to book the July 12-19th MUN to BUD river cruise this week.  Anyone have any info to share...seems like everyone is doing the Christmas Market cruise!!!  Wondering about a pre-night hotel in Munich and if ABD has a preferred one or if booking on your own is preferable.  Also, is airfare through ABD typically much more through them than on your own?

I am a pro at DCL but this is new territory!!!

Edited to add....I had the itinerary wrong...it is actually BUD to MUN on the 12th.  Have to change my flight search!!!

MJ


----------



## sayhello

mmouse37 said:


> Looking to book the July 12-19th MUN to BUD river cruise this week.  Anyone have any info to share...seems like everyone is doing the Christmas Market cruise!!!  Wondering about a pre-night hotel in Munich and if ABD has a preferred one or if booking on your own is preferable.  Also, is airfare through ABD typically much more through them than on your own?
> 
> I am a pro at DCL but this is new territory!!!
> 
> MJ


MJ, ABD has a hotel where they will book you if you book a pre-night through them.  In general, ABD's prices are much higher than you can book yourself, but includes transportation from the airport to the hotel, breakfast and transportation to the AMAViola.  (GORGEOUS ship!!!)  I can't help you with the hotel for Munich, because I did the Budapest to Passau route, and then added on Prague, so I didn't go to Munich at all.  You can call ABD and find out what hotel they use, get a price quote, and if you don't like it, book it yourself.  If they run it the way they ran it in Budapest, you'll meet at that hotel in the morning, and get all your information about the transfer to the ship later in the day.  But you'd best make sure you can take that transport if you don't book the pre-day with them.  I really just don't know because I booked the pre-day through ABD since it was an early booking bonus for ABD Insiders (people who have taken at least one ABD already).

As far as the airfare is concerned, ABD Air does not do group airfare bookings like DCL does.  They don't have fixed flights/prices they offer you and you get whatever they give you.  It's basically just like booking through a Travel Agent.  You can either have them research & offer you a flight/price, which you have them book if you like it, or you can find the exact flight/price you want, contact them, and have them book it for you.  If it's still available, they'll get it for you.  I booked my China ABD through ABD air, and they actually found the exact flight I wanted for far less than the lowest price I'd found.  They also found a flight for me last summer for the Danube River cruise that was way below anything I found.  There has been a lot of debate here whether it's worth booking through ABD, but the biggest advantage is that if ABD has to cancel your trip & reschedule you (doesn't happen much, but it *does* happen on rare occasion) they handle all the (reasonable) costs of changing your flights on their end, and you don't have to worry about changing it yourself, worrying about getting reimbursed, etc.  Also, airlines change your flights a lot these days, and I always get a notification from ABD when they do.  I've been really happy with booking my airfare through ABD.

Let me or any of us know if you have any questions about this cruise or ABD in general!  A lot of us took it last summer (which is probably why you don't see as much discussion of it this year as you do on the Christmas Market cruise).

It's a fabulous trip!  You're going to *love* it!!

Sayhello


----------



## mmouse37

sayhello said:


> MJ, ABD has a hotel where they will book you if you book a pre-night through them.  In general, ABD's prices are much higher than you can book yourself, but includes transportation from the airport to the hotel, breakfast and transportation to the AMAViola.  (GORGEOUS ship!!!)  I can't help you with the hotel for Munich, because I did the Budapest to Passau route, and then added on Prague, so I didn't go to Munich at all.  You can call ABD and find out what hotel they use, get a price quote, and if you don't like it, book it yourself.  If they run it the way they ran it in Budapest, you'll meet at that hotel in the morning, and get all your information about the transfer to the ship later in the day.  But you'd best make sure you can take that transport if you don't book the pre-day with them.  I really just don't know because I booked the pre-day through ABD since it was an early booking bonus for ABD Insiders (people who have taken at least one ABD already).
> 
> As far as the airfare is concerned, ABD Air does not do group airfare bookings like DCL does.  They don't have fixed flights/prices they offer you and you get whatever they give you.  It's basically just like booking through a Travel Agent.  You can either have them research & offer you a flight/price, which you have them book if you like it, or you can find the exact flight/price you want, contact them, and have them book it for you.  If it's still available, they'll get it for you.  I booked my China ABD through ABD air, and they actually found the exact flight I wanted for far less than the lowest price I'd found.  They also found a flight for me last summer for the Danube River cruise that was way below anything I found.  There has been a lot of debate here whether it's worth booking through ABD, but the biggest advantage is that if ABD has to cancel your trip & reschedule you (doesn't happen much, but it *does* happen on rare occasion) they handle all the (reasonable) costs of changing your flights on their end, and you don't have to worry about changing it yourself, worrying about getting reimbursed, etc.  Also, airlines change your flights a lot these days, and I always get a notification from ABD when they do.  I've been really happy with booking my airfare through ABD.
> 
> Let me or any of us know if you have any questions about this cruise or ABD in general!  A lot of us took it last summer (which is probably why you don't see as much discussion of it this year as you do on the Christmas Market cruise).
> 
> It's a fabulous trip!  You're going to *love* it!!
> 
> Sayhello



Thank you so much...that helps me a lot.  I did find some flights but non of them are great so I do want to compare what ABD finds.  Thanks again and I will keep you posted!!

MJ


----------



## mmouse37

Ok, I am all booked with my friend for the Danube River Cruise July 21.  We booked pre night and air through ABD.  The airfare through ABD was $869 pp and the EXACT same flights I checked on my own were over $1300 pp!!!  The air dept. said they do have contracted rates with the airlines. The pre night hotel was $418 including transfers and breakfast so split between 2 friends we felt it was worth it.

So excited!!!!

Edited to add I was so excited I put the wrong date!!!  July 12th not the 21st!!

MJ


----------



## sayhello

mmouse37 said:


> Ok, I am all booked with my friend for the Danube River Cruise July 21.  We booked pre night and air through ABD.  The airfare through ABD was $869 pp and the EXACT same flights I checked on my own were over $1300 pp!!!  The air dept. said they do have contracted rates with the airlines. The pre night hotel was $418 including transfers and breakfast so split between 2 friends we felt it was worth it.
> 
> So excited!!!!
> 
> MJ


Congrats!!  That's great!  That's interesting about the contracted rates.  That's either new, or they just forgot to tell me about it.  

Sayhello


----------



## mmouse37

sayhello said:


> Congrats!!  That's great!  That's interesting about the contracted rates.  That's either new, or they just forgot to tell me about it.
> 
> Sayhello



We have a connecting flights to Budapest out of JFK and don't land until 2:00 pm the day before the river cruise.  Any suggestions what we might be able to fit in that day?

MJ


----------



## sayhello

mmouse37 said:


> We have a connecting flights to Budapest out of JFK and don't land until 2:00 pm the day before the river cruise.  Any suggestions what we might be able to fit in that day?
> 
> MJ


OK, I assume you're doing the West-bound itinerary starting in Hungary?  Did you mean the July 12th cruise?  There is no July 21st cruise, just the 12th and the 19th...

Anyway, you'll also have a good chunk of time the day the cruise starts to see some of Budapest (the last bus to the ship left the hotel at 3pm).  

There's a lot within walking distance of the hotel (I assume they're using the Marriott again?)  You can check out the castle complex on the Buda side of the river (the hotels are on the Pest side).  I just walked around the castle grounds, but there's supposed to be a really nice museum there, and Matthias Church is on the castle grounds.  There's a funicular to get you up the hill to the castle & church if you don't want to hike it.  There's an area up there called the Fisherman's Bastion that I found out about after the cruise that is supposed to have cool architecture & fabulous views of the city.

St Stephen's Basilica is also walking distance from the hotel, and is supposed to be really nice.  I did not get a chance to check it out, but the folks who went there said it was quite beautiful.

I really, really enjoyed the Dohany Street (or "Great") Synagogue.  It's really quite beautiful, has a marvelous museum, and pleasant grounds.  The whole area between the hotel and the Jewish Quarter is quite pretty architecturally.  

Also, just walking the Promenade along the Danube is a really, really pleasant walk.

There's a Museum called the House of Terror that's all about the Communist regime in Hungary.  It's supposed to be very interesting.

There was also a beautiful street (Andrassy Ave) we rode down that appeared to be a shopping/restaurant district.  There's also a trendy shopping & dining area just inland from the promenade.

The other thing I found out about as we were leaving is there are apparently spas/Thermal Baths in Budapest.  I saw pictures of one of the Guides there after the cruise.  I'm not sure if it's the old ones we saw across the river from where the AMAViola docks the second day, or if there are others.  But it looked interesting!

I really have to go back to Budapest!  I feel like I only scratched the surface, but I loved what I saw!

Sayhello


----------



## mmouse37

sayhello said:


> OK, I assume you're doing the West-bound itinerary starting in Hungary?  Did you mean the July 12th cruise?  There is no July 21st cruise, just the 12th and the 19th...
> 
> Anyway, you'll also have a good chunk of time the day the cruise starts to see some of Budapest (the last bus to the ship left the hotel at 3pm).
> 
> There's a lot within walking distance of the hotel (I assume they're using the Marriott again?)  You can check out the castle complex on the Buda side of the river (the hotels are on the Pest side).  I just walked around the castle grounds, but there's supposed to be a really nice museum there, and Matthias Church is on the castle grounds.  There's a funicular to get you up the hill to the castle & church if you don't want to hike it.  There's an area up there called the Fisherman's Bastion that I found out about after the cruise that is supposed to have cool architecture & fabulous views of the city.
> 
> St Stephen's Basilica is also walking distance from the hotel, and is supposed to be really nice.  I did not get a chance to check it out, but the folks who went there said it was quite beautiful.
> 
> I really, really enjoyed the Dohany Street (or "Great") Synagogue.  It's really quite beautiful, has a marvelous museum, and pleasant grounds.  The whole area between the hotel and the Jewish Quarter is quite pretty architecturally.
> 
> Also, just walking the Promenade along the Danube is a really, really pleasant walk.
> 
> There's a Museum called the House of Terror that's all about the Communist regime in Hungary.  It's supposed to be very interesting.
> 
> There was also a beautiful street (Andrassy Ave) we rode down that appeared to be a shopping/restaurant district.  There's also a trendy shopping & dining area just inland from the promenade.
> 
> The other thing I found out about as we were leaving is there are apparently spas/Thermal Baths in Budapest.  I saw pictures of one of the Guides there after the cruise.  I'm not sure if it's the old ones we saw across the river from where the AMAViola docks the second day, or if there are others.  But it looked interesting!
> 
> I really have to go back to Budapest!  I feel like I only scratched the surface, but I loved what I saw!
> 
> Sayhello



Thanks again!!!  Yes, I edited my other post...I had transposed the numbers.  This year they are using the Kempinski Hotel but I looked on Google maps and it is not far from the Marriott...only about a block or so inland from the Marriott.  All those things sound great.  Like you, we are going to try to stay up and go to bed "normal" time.

Funny, I am reading a novel now that just happens to talk a little about the Great Synagogue and the way they describe its beauty sounds amazing.  The book is called 20 Pieces of Silver and is similar to DaVinci Code. where people are looking for the final remains of Christ and they visit many countries and landmarks in their quest all while being followed and chased down.

Anyway, thank you again and we are very much looking forward to our trip.  I am sure I will be reaching out to you in the weeks to come for more info!!!

This trip was so unexpected this year....my husband and I are headed to Portugal in August for 9 days for a wedding and I never thought I would be in Europe twice in two months!!!

MJ


----------



## sayhello

mmouse37 said:


> Thanks again!!!  Yes, I edited my other post...I had transposed the numbers.  This year they are using the Kempinski Hotel but I looked on Google maps and it is not far from the Marriott...only about a block or so inland from the Marriott.  All those things sound great.  Like you, we are going to try to stay up and go to bed "normal" time.
> 
> Funny, I am reading a novel now that just happens to talk a little about the Great Synagogue and the way they describe its beauty sounds amazing.  The book is called 20 Pieces of Silver and is similar to DaVinci Code. where people are looking for the final remains of Christ and they visit many countries and landmarks in their quest all while being followed and chased down.
> 
> Anyway, thank you again and we are very much looking forward to our trip.  I am sure I will be reaching out to you in the weeks to come for more info!!!
> 
> This trip was so unexpected this year....my husband and I are headed to Portugal in August for 9 days for a wedding and I never thought I would be in Europe twice in two months!!!
> 
> MJ


You are very welcome!  Feel free to ask all the questions you like!  

I'll have to check out that novel.  I always like reading novels that take place somewhere I've been.     That "I can picture that!" moment is always very cool.

Unexpected travel!  What a nice thing!

Sayhello


----------



## lornak

Hello!  Just wondering if there are any group meets/threads for 2017 cruises? I just booked the July 19, 2017 Danube cruise and I would love to connect with others on that sailing! I would also appreciate any information/suggestions people have about MUC as I will be flying in alone the day before the cruise.  I won't meet up with friends until I board the ship so I am trying to figure out what to do (and how to be safe) as a solo traveler!


----------



## 60+yrs of disney

Hi, We are on the August 2nd Danube River Cruise.  I haven't found anyone on our sailing either.  I learned that our cruise is almost full so it will go forward but don't have a room number or anything else besides an email. Reading past Danube river blogs- they say some taxi's don't take credit cards so it's important to have enough euros to pay cab. I haven't traveled overseas alone yet so I can't help much there.  Most hotels have a cafe or can tell you good safe places to go to eat. There are utube videos  and there is a kidoctr blog that gave me some information.


----------



## sayhello

lornak said:


> Hello!  Just wondering if there are any group meets/threads for 2017 cruises? I just booked the July 19, 2017 Danube cruise and I would love to connect with others on that sailing! I would also appreciate any information/suggestions people have about MUC as I will be flying in alone the day before the cruise.  I won't meet up with friends until I board the ship so I am trying to figure out what to do (and how to be safe) as a solo traveler!


Isn't ABD picking you up at the airport?  They meet you right outside of Baggage claim and take you to your driver who takes you directly to the ABD hotel.  Even if you didn't book your pre-day through ABD, I'm pretty sure they'll still pick you up & take you to the ABD hotel, then you can just grab a cab to whatever hotel you're staying at.  I hadn't heard that that policy had changed.

Sayhello


----------



## TXMickey

We're on the July 26th cruise starting in Budapest. We're a family of 5 - 2 adults and 3 kids ages 12-18. I'm getting very excited and hope there are enough people booked for it to happen!


----------



## lornak

I spoke to two different vacationistas and they both told me that airport transfers are only included if I book the official ABD pre-cruise hotel.  The rate is $729 through ABD. I can get it for about $415 on my own.  So I think that even with paying for a transfer to the hotel I am going to come out way ahead.   Apparently, even if I were to fly in the day of the cruise I would need to get to the hotel in order to take the transfer to the ship.  So I am planning on flying in the day before to give myself a little buffer.  I am very open to any suggestions or tips people may have about Munich!  Thanks!


----------



## sayhello

lornak said:


> I spoke to two different vacationistas and they both told me that airport transfers are only included if I book the official ABD pre-cruise hotel.  The rate is $729 through ABD. I can get it for about $415 on my own.  So I think that even with paying for a transfer to the hotel I am going to come out way ahead.   Apparently, even if I were to fly in the day of the cruise I would need to get to the hotel in order to take the transfer to the ship.  So I am planning on flying in the day before to give myself a little buffer.  I am very open to any suggestions or tips people may have about Munich!  Thanks!


I guess they've changed the policy *yet again*.  Sigh...

Sayhello


----------



## RSM

lornak said:


> I spoke to two different vacationistas and they both told me that airport transfers are only included if I book the official ABD pre-cruise hotel.  The rate is $729 through ABD. I can get it for about $415 on my own.  So I think that even with paying for a transfer to the hotel I am going to come out way ahead.   Apparently, even if I were to fly in the day of the cruise I would need to get to the hotel in order to take the transfer to the ship.  So I am planning on flying in the day before to give myself a little buffer.  I am very open to any suggestions or tips people may have about Munich!  Thanks!



We went to Munich 3 summers ago and spent 3 days.  Depending on how much time you have and the weather, lots of things to do.  In/around Munich, we did the following:
1.)  Spent a day touring the BMW museum; Allianz stadium where FC Bayern plays (if you have any soccer fans); and touring the Olympic Park
2.)  Spent half a day at the Dachau concentration camp memorial site.  This is a pretty solemn and moving experience.  There are some graphic parts.  Our son was 12 at the time and had an appreciation of the experience as I've had 6 uncles that served in the war (one being a POW) and he has heard all the stories from his grandfather.
3.)  Spent half a day doing a bike tour with Mike's Bike.  This was a city tour.
4.)  Spent a day going out to Neuschwanstein castle on our own.
5.)  Also spent time just walking around Marienplatz and went to lunch at the Beer House (Hofbrauhaus).

We would have liked to have done some of the other historical tours, but ran out of time.

Have fun.


----------



## OhanaCuz

I'm rich!


----------



## sayhello

OhanaCuz said:


> I'm rich!




Sayhello


----------



## Jasrhon

TXMickey said:


> We're on the July 26th cruise starting in Budapest. We're a family of 5 - 2 adults and 3 kids ages 12-18. I'm getting very excited and hope there are enough people booked for it to happen!


We are on the July 26 cruise as well.  We are a family of 4 from Vancouver, Canada.  DD is 17 and DS is 9.  We look forward to meeting you.


----------



## TXMickey

Jasrhon said:


> We are on the July 26 cruise as well.  We are a family of 4 from Vancouver, Canada.  DD is 17 and DS is 9.  We look forward to meeting you.



We look forward to meeting you too!  DD is 18 and DS's are 12 and 14 and we're from Texas!


----------



## Jasrhon

TXMickey said:


> We look forward to meeting you too!  DD is 18 and DS's are 12 and 14 and we're from Texas!


My DD is thrilled that there will be at least one other teenage girl.  If you are happy to connect them up before we sail, you can send me a PM and I will give you her contact info.


----------



## mmouse37

Currently at the airport waiting for our flt to Budapest!!! Anyone else on the 7/12 Danube?

MJ


----------



## sayhello

mmouse37 said:


> Currently at the airport waiting for our flt to Budapest!!! Anyone else on the 7/12 Danube?
> 
> MJ


Safe travels!!!  And ENJOY!!  It's a wonderful itinerary, and a beautiful ship!!  And I *LOVED* Budapest!  Be sure & check it out!

Sayhello


----------



## lornak

I haven't found anyone else on the July 19 cruise but I thought I might post some of my questions anyway?!  Hoping some other Danube cruisers will have some thoughts!!
1.  Wondering if anyone has done the Wine House visit in Vienna instead of the concert.  BOTH options look really amazing to me but it seems like almost everyone chooses the concert. I would love to hear more about the wine house or even feedback on the concert and if you are glad you chose it??
2.  Also wondering about Passau.  I think I would prefer to do the time on my own vs the tree top adventure. I'm not a huge fan of heights! Plus I think I would prefer to see the city versus the sights (although I am sure they are lovely!).  Again, I would love to hear about experiences in Passau and any thoughts you may have about the options!

Any other thoughts or recommendations on how to make the most of this cruise?! I would love to hear them!  TIA!


----------



## sayhello

lornak said:


> I haven't found anyone else on the July 19 cruise but I thought I might post some of my questions anyway?!  Hoping some other Danube cruisers will have some thoughts!!
> 1.  Wondering if anyone has done the Wine House visit in Vienna instead of the concert.  BOTH options look really amazing to me but it seems like almost everyone chooses the concert. I would love to hear more about the wine house or even feedback on the concert and if you are glad you chose it??
> 2.  Also wondering about Passau.  I think I would prefer to do the time on my own vs the tree top adventure. I'm not a huge fan of heights! Plus I think I would prefer to see the city versus the sights (although I am sure they are lovely!).  Again, I would love to hear about experiences in Passau and any thoughts you may have about the options!
> 
> Any other thoughts or recommendations on how to make the most of this cruise?! I would love to hear them!  TIA!


I did the concert, and it was quite nice (although *hot*!)  It was just so cool to think that you were listening to a Mozart concert in Vienna... 

I loved the treetop adventure!  Honestly, the best part about it was just being out in nature after an entire week of cities.  I *loved* the cities we visited, but one afternoon of nature was really nice and refreshing. 

Sayhello


----------



## Eeyore18

We did the trip last July. We went on the winery tour in the evening. The bus ride there is also very picturesque.  The vineyards were beautiful and we enjoyed our time there. My daughter (age 11)  and I went for the evening. 
They have juice for the kids to drink in glasses, and cheese spreads with bread.  We actually played a game of Apples to Apples at our table. I think the guides brought it. 
We also just shopped in Passau for the afternoon. We enjoyed the time wandering the streets and shopping. 
Enjoy your trip!


----------



## OhanaCuz

sayhello said:


> I did the concert, and it was quite nice (although *hot*!)  It was just so cool to think that you were listening to a Mozart concert in Vienna...
> 
> I loved the treetop adventure!  Honestly, the best part about it was just being out in nature after an entire week of cities.  I *loved* the cities we visited, but one afternoon of nature was really nice and refreshing.
> 
> Sayhello



I agree 100% with this.  The concert venue was fine but was teetering just on the edge of being uncomfortable temperature wise.  People bolted for the outside doors during the intermission.

I have zero regrets about picking the treetops.  Such great views and an activity I never would have found on my own if I was visiting Passau.


----------



## mmouse37

lornak said:


> I haven't found anyone else on the July 19 cruise but I thought I might post some of my questions anyway?!  Hoping some other Danube cruisers will have some thoughts!!
> 1.  Wondering if anyone has done the Wine House visit in Vienna instead of the concert.  BOTH options look really amazing to me but it seems like almost everyone chooses the concert. I would love to hear more about the wine house or even feedback on the concert and if you are glad you chose it??
> 2.  Also wondering about Passau.  I think I would prefer to do the time on my own vs the tree top adventure. I'm not a huge fan of heights! Plus I think I would prefer to see the city versus the sights (although I am sure they are lovely!).  Again, I would love to hear about experiences in Passau and any thoughts you may have about the options!
> 
> Any other thoughts or recommendations on how to make the most of this cruise?! I would love to hear them!  TIA!



Hi!!  Just got back from the Danube River Cruise (I know you are onboard now and going the other way) but I did not do the Treetops tour or the Brewery.  We opted to stay onboard and enjoy some downtime on the ship.  The guided tour of Passau was nice, we had a costumed local guide who was very informative.  We had some on our own time after the tour.  Not sure what time they give you in Passau on your trip since it goes the other way but the ship left Passau at 1:00 pm an sailed to Vilshofen.  Anyone on the treetops tour or the Brewery tour met the ship in Vilshofen.  We really enjoyed our afternoon onboard.  Going through the locks was very interesting.  There were 91 guests on the cruise (we were told).  Out of those about 12 of us stayed onboard the last day and I know there were only 4 people plus the guide on the Brewery tour....so everyone else did the Treetops.  Everyone I spoke with enjoyed it very much.

I think had we had that as one of the first adventures I would have went.  My friend and I were just too wiped out and wanted some leisure time.  We packed up and sat on deck and relaxed.  It was lovely.

Hope you enjoy your cruise!

MJ


----------



## sayhello

OhanaCuz said:


> I agree 100% with this.  The concert venue was fine but was teetering just on the edge of being uncomfortable temperature wise.  People bolted for the outside doors during the intermission.
> 
> I have zero regrets about picking the treetops.  Such great views and an activity I never would have found on my own if I was visiting Passau.


Actually, the owner of the treetops place told me that ABD were the first English-speaking visitors they'd ever had.  So it's not an activity that any of us were likely to have found on our own!  I don't know who found it or knew about it, but I thought that was a pretty exclusive kind of activity!

Sayhello


----------



## sayhello

mmouse37 said:


> Hi!!  Just got back from the Danube River Cruise (I know you are onboard now and going the other way) but I did not do the Treetops tour or the Brewery.  We opted to stay onboard and enjoy some downtime on the ship.  The guided tour of Passau was nice, we had a costumed local guide who was very informative.  We had some on our own time after the tour.  Not sure what time they give you in Passau on your trip since it goes the other way but the ship left Passau at 1:00 pm an sailed to Vilshofen.  Anyone on the treetops tour or the Brewery tour met the ship in Vilshofen.  We really enjoyed our afternoon onboard.  Going through the locks was very interesting.  There were 91 guests on the cruise (we were told).  Out of those about 12 of us stayed onboard the last day and I know there were only 4 people plus the guide on the Brewery tour....so everyone else did the Treetops.  Everyone I spoke with enjoyed it very much.
> 
> I think had we had that as one of the first adventures I would have went.  My friend and I were just too wiped out and wanted some leisure time.  We packed up and sat on deck and relaxed.  It was lovely.
> 
> Hope you enjoy your cruise!
> 
> MJ


91 people?????   Boy, this cruise really isn't selling this year!  How many Guides did you have with 91 people?

Sayhello


----------



## mmouse37

sayhello said:


> 91 people?????   Boy, this cruise really isn't selling this year!  How many Guides did you have with 91 people?
> 
> Sayhello



4 - Danny, Steph, Paola and Dean

MJ


----------



## sayhello

mmouse37 said:


> 4 - Danny, Steph, Paola and Dean
> 
> MJ


Danny's the only one of those I know.    Love him!

I hope you enjoyed your cruise!!

Sayhello


----------



## mmouse37

sayhello said:


> Danny's the only one of those I know.    Love him!
> 
> I hope you enjoyed your cruise!!
> 
> Sayhello



Yes, my friend and I really enjoyed the whole experience....I sort of wish that there was one block of time that nothing was scheduled (either morning or afternoon) to actually enjoy the ship!!!  It was a very busy schedule but I loved all we did.  I think the salt mine was my highlight....such a cool excursion.

MJ


----------



## sayhello

mmouse37 said:


> Yes, my friend and I really enjoyed the whole experience....I sort of wish that there was one block of time that nothing was scheduled (either morning or afternoon) to actually enjoy the ship!!!  It was a very busy schedule but I loved all we did.  I think the salt mine was my highlight....such a cool excursion.
> 
> MJ


So glad you enjoyed it!    I really loved the salt mine, too!  Very unique!  I would guess you got to know the Adventure Guides better than we did, since you were only cycling through 4 of them rather than the 8 we had, so you probably had more excursions with each of them. 

Sayhello


----------



## OhanaCuz

sayhello said:


> Actually, the owner of the treetops place told me that ABD were the first English-speaking visitors they'd ever had.  So it's not an activity that any of us were likely to have found on our own!  I don't know who found it or knew about it, but I thought that was a pretty exclusive kind of activity!
> 
> Sayhello



We didn't care about the playground at the end so we got ahead of people.  We were so confused at the exit because none of the signs were in English.  When the exit took us to a gravel road in the woods we didn't know what to think!


----------



## sayhello

OhanaCuz said:


> We didn't care about the playground at the end so we got ahead of people.  We were so confused at the exit because none of the signs were in English.  When the exit took us to a gravel road in the woods we didn't know what to think!


Yes!  None of the signage was in English.  Just some flyers.  We all gathered at the end for snacks at the little food stand, and then exited together.  I can only imagine exiting that way by yourselves!  It did not look like it went anywhere (but it was pleasant to walk through as a group!)

Sayhello


----------



## chachadeb

We are booked on September 2018 adults only.


----------



## mtasuncion

We booked Danube Holiday Cruise Dec 2018! Loved the Rhine cruise last July so we are doing another river cruise again. I’m sure the Danube will be more enchanting in Christmas. my family of 4 ,all adults are going. My son is 19 and daughter is 22.


----------



## ldconley

I just booked the Danube Holiday Cruise for 2018.  It is our first ABD trip.  There are three of us.  Me, my husband and our daughter, who will be 22 by then.


----------



## d2lane

5 weeks from tomorrow,  we fly to Munich to spend 2 days there before doing the Christmas Markets ABD river cruise on the Danube....  looks like the cruise is currently "wait list only"  Will we be seeing any of you on board?   Booked our hotel outside of ABD,  wonder what it's going to cost us to ride the bus to the ship...


----------



## Woodview

The cost  per person  would not be very much    ..... it could be less than € 10  Euros   or approx.  $ 12

     No  Credit Card   for these transactions.

 Transport  might be by  train , tram  or bus .   ASK  at  Reception

...............................................................

  Train  from   Airport  to center  of  Munich

  The Train Station   is  inside  the Terminal  Building .

............

  Pick up a   Free  ( Usually )   Luggage trolley    (  Cart )  to take your  luggage  from Baggage Claim

 through  Customs    & on to train  station .   There will be   No   Porters  to help you

......................

  Do  not  forget   your    2  pin  Round   travel adaptor   ......... and  gloves .



........

 Note


----------



## sayhello

d2lane said:


> 5 weeks from tomorrow,  we fly to Munich to spend 2 days there before doing the Christmas Markets ABD river cruise on the Danube....  looks like the cruise is currently "wait list only"  Will we be seeing any of you on board?   Booked our hotel outside of ABD,  wonder what it's going to cost us to ride the bus to the ship...


I couldn't say for sure, but I think it's likely that if you get yourself to the ABD hotel to check in with the Guides, that there's no charge to take the bus from the ABD hotel to the ship.  To the best of my memory, they weren't checking who stayed at the hotel when they loaded us up to go to the ship.

Enjoy your cruise!  It's such a beautiful part of the world!

Sayhello


----------



## d2lane

thanks


----------



## OhanaCuz

sayhello said:


> I couldn't say for sure, but I think it's likely that if you get yourself to the ABD hotel to check in with the Guides, that there's no charge to take the bus from the ABD hotel to the ship.  To the best of my memory, they weren't checking who stayed at the hotel when they loaded us up to go to the ship.



They definitely didn't ask us if we were/weren't staying at the hotel when we were talking about the bus from the hotel to the ship.  They offered two different times in case some of us wanted to explore Budapest more.


----------



## d2lane

Got our box yesterday,  as was suggested here,  if we're at the hotel by 12:45 on embarkation day,  we're good to go.  As we arrive 2 days early and are staying at the ABD hotel,  we're golden.  For this cruise with it's Munich departure,  there is only one time "due to the distance between Munich and the ship's port, we regret that we cannot provide any exceptions".    reading the excursions I'm now wondering if the full day excursions like the Salt Mine will allow us any time to see the Christmas Market that day,  and also wondering if the Christmas Markets are actually open on Christmas day when we're in Vienna.      And yes,  the box was definitely underwhelming.


----------



## OhanaCuz

d2lane said:


> Got our box yesterday,  as was suggested here,  if we're at the hotel by 12:45 on embarkation day,  we're good to go.  As we arrive 2 days early and are staying at the ABD hotel,  we're golden.  For this cruise with it's Munich departure,  there is only one time "due to the distance between Munich and the ship's port, we regret that we cannot provide any exceptions".    reading the excursions I'm now wondering if the full day excursions like the Salt Mine will allow us any time to see the Christmas Market that day,  and also wondering if the Christmas Markets are actually open on Christmas day when we're in Vienna.      And yes,  the box was definitely underwhelming.



Yeah the trip between Munich and the ship was pretty long.  On the salt mine day they split us into two groups.  Another group went to Mondsee but both groups met up in Salzburg.  We had at least 90 minutes to shop and explore Salzburg.


----------



## ErinStep

tink1970 said:


> I hope y'all enjoy your trips! We were on the Christmas cruise this year and it was wonderful (cold, but wonderful!).
> 
> Shay


We are on the cruise (December 20th) as well.  Our daughter is also 8.


----------



## Lou L

d2lane said:


> 5 weeks from tomorrow,  we fly to Munich to spend 2 days there before doing the Christmas Markets ABD river cruise on the Danube....  looks like the cruise is currently "wait list only"  Will we be seeing any of you on board?   Booked our hotel outside of ABD,  wonder what it's going to cost us to ride the bus to the ship...



We are on the Dec 20th cruise as well. My son is also 8.


----------



## d2lane

oh joy, (not)  looks like Icelandair may strike on Sunday,  yes the day we are due to fly out...  glad that I've got 2 days built in and am not trying to fly in the day of the cruise.


----------



## sayhello

d2lane said:


> oh joy, (not)  looks like Icelandair may strike on Sunday,  yes the day we are due to fly out...  glad that I've got 2 days built in and am not trying to fly in the day of the cruise.




Sayhello


----------



## OKW Lover

d2lane said:


> glad that I've got 2 days built in and am not trying to fly in the day of the cruise.


A wise move (or at least one day) for any cruise!  We came close to missing a Greek Isles cruise because of nearly missing a connection in ATL last year.


----------



## d2lane

update on our ABD Danube Christmas markets cruise..... when last we spoke,  Iceland Air was about to go on strike.  I called and finally got through to Iceland Air to see if we could go out a day early and they put me on flights from SFO to Munich on Lufthansa the day we were originally scheduled to fly.   We got to the airport and were informed that we'd be landing in Frankfort later than originally scheduled,  when I asked if we'd make our connecting flight to Munich,  we were offered a non stop to Munich,  but the fly in the ointment was that we'd lose a half day in Munich and have to sit around SFO for 8 hours...... but,  but,  but,  because we'd be delayed we were entitled to compensation.....  are you sitting down?  $1350 each,  each!!!!  Thank you very much.     The weather for the cruise was much colder and wetter than we were prepared for,  I'll be doing river cruises in the future,  but not in the wintertime.   Snow would have been much easier to deal with than the very cold rain that we had.


----------



## tink1970

d2lane said:


> are you sitting down? $1350 each, each!



Wow! That might pay for another flight to Europe (not from where I live but from lots of places!). Great news!



d2lane said:


> The weather for the cruise was much colder and wetter than we were prepared for, I'll be doing river cruises in the future, but not in the wintertime. Snow would have been much easier to deal with than the very cold rain that we had.



Cold rain sounds miserable. We were on the Danube last year and the weather was cold but mostly sunny; this year on the Rhine it only rained a lot the morning we were sailing by the castles. Happily we were able to just bundle up! We had snow on a couple of outings and it was nice.


----------



## OhanaCuz

d2lane said:


> update on our ABD Danube Christmas markets cruise..... when last we spoke,  Iceland Air was about to go on strike.  I called and finally got through to Iceland Air to see if we could go out a day early and they put me on flights from SFO to Munich on Lufthansa the day we were originally scheduled to fly.   We got to the airport and were informed that we'd be landing in Frankfort later than originally scheduled,  when I asked if we'd make our connecting flight to Munich,  we were offered a non stop to Munich,  but the fly in the ointment was that we'd lose a half day in Munich and have to sit around SFO for 8 hours...... but,  but,  but,  because we'd be delayed we were entitled to compensation.....  are you sitting down?  $1350 each,  each!!!!  Thank you very much.     The weather for the cruise was much colder and wetter than we were prepared for,  I'll be doing river cruises in the future,  but not in the wintertime.   Snow would have been much easier to deal with than the very cold rain that we had.



Wow, that is some compensation!


----------



## sayhello

OhanaCuz said:


> Wow, that is some compensation!


I would assume it's because they're a European airline and it was a European destination.  Their laws are very different from ours!

Sayhello


----------



## laceltris3

It looks like we are signing up for the Danube in June 2019! It will be finally be our first ABD (after 2 trips with Tauck Bridges). I am so excited to get to compare (even though I know the river cruises are a bit different from the normal trips). 

I am assuming that the risk of a cancellation on one of the river cruises is low, right? Which is why they discount them occasionally to fill the boats.


----------



## d2lane

sayhello said:


> I would assume it's because they're a European airline and it was a European destination.  Their laws are very different from ours!
> 
> Sayhello


yes,  it's because it was a European airline flying to a European destination,  their first offer was $800 each, which i jumped at,  but when the rebooking computer saw how delayed we were going to be,  we automatically got the upper limit.  I'll be sure to book European airlines exclusively for our trips to Europe...


----------



## sayhello

d2lane said:


> yes,  it's because it was a European airline flying to a European destination,  their first offer was $800 each, which i jumped at,  but when the rebooking computer saw how delayed we were going to be,  we automatically got the upper limit.  I'll be sure to book European airlines exclusively for our trips to Europe...


Thanks!  I'll have to remember that!

Sayhello


----------



## OhanaCuz

laceltris3 said:


> It looks like we are signing up for the Danube in June 2019! It will be finally be our first ABD (after 2 trips with Tauck Bridges). I am so excited to get to compare (even though I know the river cruises are a bit different from the normal trips).
> 
> I am assuming that the risk of a cancellation on one of the river cruises is low, right? Which is why they discount them occasionally to fill the boats.



I was really worried about this.  Our cruise definitely wasn't sold out but we had a good number of people.


----------



## hamilton23

I will be on the July 1st Danube cruise this summer.  Anyone else booked on that date.  We are looking forward to this trip of a lifetime.  We will be staying in London for three days before the cruise, one night in Budapest before then four days in Prague after the cruise.


----------



## tink1970

hamilton23 said:


> I will be on the July 1st Danube cruise this summer.  Anyone else booked on that date.  We are looking forward to this trip of a lifetime.  We will be staying in London for three days before the cruise, one night in Budapest before then four days in Prague after the cruise.



Not on the trip but congrats! I enjoyed the Danube cruise and surprised myself by falling in love with Prague!


----------



## laceltris3

We booked yesterday for June 21, 2019. There are exactly two sets of connecting 3 and 2 person rooms on the ship and we nabbed the last set. I know the excitement was all about the Seine, but I am so glad we got them. I had already resigned myself to doing the Alpine Adventure with Tauck instead, which looks seriously awesome, but will now have to wait a couple years.


----------



## sayhello

laceltris3 said:


> We booked yesterday for June 21, 2019. There are exactly two sets of connecting 3 and 2 person rooms on the ship and we nabbed the last set. I know the excitement was all about the Seine, but I am so glad we got them. I had already resigned myself to doing the Alpine Adventure with Tauck instead, which looks seriously awesome, but will now have to wait a couple years.


You will love the Danube River cruise.  It's an outstanding trip!  The ports and the excursions are fabulous!

Sayhello


----------



## OhanaCuz

hamilton23 said:


> I will be on the July 1st Danube cruise this summer.  Anyone else booked on that date.  We are looking forward to this trip of a lifetime.  We will be staying in London for three days before the cruise, one night in Budapest before then four days in Prague after the cruise.



Our Danube ABD was the trip of a lifetime.  Have fun!


----------



## amberwc

8 weeks until our Budapest to Vilshofen trip.  Getting so excited!


----------



## LoveMickey

Love reading all these threads.   We'll be doing Germany to Budapest in September.   I was wondering if Euros were accepted in all of the countries on the cruise.  

Thanks in advance.

Kathy


----------



## OhanaCuz

LoveMickey said:


> Love reading all these threads.   We'll be doing Germany to Budapest in September.   I was wondering if Euros were accepted in all of the countries on the cruise.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



In Budapest Hungary they use the Forint.  Get ready for money where the smallest bill is 500.


----------



## sayhello

LoveMickey said:


> Love reading all these threads.   We'll be doing Germany to Budapest in September.   I was wondering if Euros were accepted in all of the countries on the cruise.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Kathy


I used Forints in Hungary, but found out after the cruise, when in Prague, that as a member of the European union, they have to accept Euros, even if it's not the preferred currency of the country.  The shops there did accept my euros.  I was told the same was true for Hungary, but since we'd already left there, I couldn't find out for sure if it's true or not.  It *was* true in Prague, where the currency is the Czech Crown.  Everywhere else used euros.

Sayhello


----------



## LoveMickey

Thanks for the info on Euros.   I think we will just bring Euros.   Looking forward to our trip.


----------

